# Fall Night Shore Walleye Bite



## FishOn00

Figured I would get the talk started early this year. When do you all start casting at night off the rocks? Ideal water temp? I figure they have to start moving west soon. Thanks guys


----------



## K gonefishin

It depends on the year but November thru ice is the best October can be hit it miss mostly miss even on a boat for shore I wouldn't bother in October. When good night bite reports start showing up here then go.


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

Magic number for water temp has seemed to be about 50-55, in my experience. K gone is dead on with time. I've always done best in November, in particular. There a lot of science and pseudo-science with it though... One day I'll figure them out... Lol...


----------



## B Ron 11

Every year.is a little different. When fishing on shore I have caught them in 65 degree water. In a boat it's usually on in cooler water. 
Keep checking the piers . It can start any day now.


----------



## set-the-drag

Started last year night bite 2nd week in October and pulled 5 first time out water was still near upper 50s we where out a little more on a boat of course. November is definitely more the time to cast shore that's when they really move in tight idk ill let you know in a few weeks!!!!!


----------



## Cashregisterface

Was out last night. Stayed on the water till about midnight. Little choppy till about 9. Started down by 72nd and trolled the break wall on the lake all the way down to the stadium with cranks. Reef runners huskys. Nothing but white perch. Trolled some cleos and spinners. Number 3 s. Trolled over by the cuyahoga. Nothing really happening yet.


----------



## RStock521

Thanks for the report. Won't be long!


----------



## FishOn00

Thanks for the replies guys. How were the marks R Stock? My buddies and I are going to give it a shot off the rocks next weekend hopefully. Fish on!


----------



## RStock521

I haven't gone out yet, I'm going to give it a couple more weeks then head down there. I'm sure I'll post a report when I do go though



FishOn00 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. How were the marks R Stock? My buddies and I are going to give it a shot off the rocks next weekend hopefully. Fish on!


----------



## Cashregisterface

I would say it will be at least a couple more weeks before the bite gets Good. For walleye and steelhead that is. That's usually all I fish for or I go to west branch for muskie


----------



## K gonefishin

FishOn00 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. How were the marks R Stock? My buddies and I are going to give it a shot off the rocks next weekend hopefully. Fish on!


If it's walleye you want don't waste the time, try in 4 weeks.


----------



## CANEYEGO

Wed 9/24- My Edgewater guy reported 6 steel+ a couple Walleye taken from the breakwall (Daytime). Wed was a banner day everywhere tho, so it's still spotty. Walleye, not much for casting the cranks, which I assume is what you're thinking. A few are being caught randomly on crawlers by families fishing, again, daytime. But my guy is down there most days ALL day. Bait was in on the rocks when those Steel were there, has moved off since. Any night now with onshore breeze could be magic. I'll try to post if I get a real time report on the bait moving in. 
* Don't go alone, stay aware who's around. 
I don't wear my High end Columbia gear down there, wear my ragged flannels and jeans. They're quite comfy anyway, kind of creates a throwback to the old days experience. -Hank


----------



## Cashregisterface

I'll stick with my muskies out at west branch for now. Mornings been pretty good


----------



## Walleyekingjr

With this cold front coming in and seeming that it's going to stick around it has to be getting closer. The first and second week of October last year guys were almost getting limits. After this little storm system passes by and the lake is fishable again there will be walleye somewhere chasing bait close to shore. I'm giving it a try Saturday for sure somewhere


----------



## FishOn00

Was thinking the same thing late next week or the weekend it should start. My Dad's friend got a few off the rocks in Cleveland last week. Lots of shiners against the rocks. The size was decent a #5 and #6 I believe. Not too bad for this early in the year. Will post a report after I go. Everyone else should do the same. Fish On!


----------



## Cashregisterface

It's nice to know there's a couple people paying attention to the weather for the night bite. I agree. Within a week the walleye night bite should pick up. I'll keep posted!!!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

I lied lol I didn't go out anywhere Saturday. But I have been out a few times last week for saugeye and caught plenty of them. But I hear that a storm system is about to move in again for the next few days . So I figured I'll let it finish and let the water clean up a lil bit and it should definitely be on somewhere! The time is near! I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Es0xangler

there are fish to be caught I touch water now.tt


----------



## Fishtank133

Caught 3 on Sat night water temp was 57 I was on my boat but one fish came maybe 150 YDS from the pier. They are out there for sure!


----------



## Ohio Sportfishing

Been out four times off the rocks in Huron and have a few. I would say need to give it a couple weeks and the show will be on.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Thanks fellas any and every bit of information helps! Will definitely post when I start heading out for a try at it


----------



## John S

I went off shore on Sunday and although it was really rough and I didnt get anything a guy next to me got one. I was only out a little over an hour. Didnt see many baitfish but that could be due to the 3-4' waves crashing off the rocks. 

My friend went on Saturday and saw three taken. Both were right around 8:30. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cashregisterface

Thanks. Good info


----------



## tpklam

Went out of Edgewater last night. Had a nice report about the night before around the Gold Coast in 37'. We couldn't get anything going though. Only managed one walleye and a huge white bass. Nice marks and a ton of baitfish. Tried Husky's and Reefs. Mixed up our speed and depths. 
Gonna hopefully try again tomorrow night.


----------



## kevn357

Hi guys! Just found this forum and this is my first post. I used to fish Huron pier every November in the late 90's early 2000's before I moved out of state for 12 years and I'm back and was wondering if it's still a hot spot for the night bite?
I moved a bit more east so I was also wondering if there's anything that compares to Huron farther east like the Rocky river or anything from shore between huron and lakewood. 

It's been 12 years and I can't wait to to do this again! Thanks for any replies.


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

Try the rocks in Lorain. On the east side of the Black river there is the pier at Spitzer marina and to the right of it is the half-moon of rocks just like the west wall in Huron (although it goes the opposite direction). Plenty of walleye caught there, although I think the majority of fish migrate past there eventually so the bite may die there before it does at Huron or lakeside. Check it out. If it hasn't started there already, it will very soon...


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum

If you want to try just a couple miles east of Lakewood try Edgewater off the rocks.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Well fellas I'm stuck between lakeside, huron or Indian lake for saugeye tomorrow! Really want to make it up there for the walleye but I wwould like another cold front to come in again! Someone help me out lol


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

Erie is gonna get brutal tomorrow and Saturday and probably be pretty angry trying to settle down on sunday. I personally wouldn't bother with the big pond until you can actually feel something besides wind hitting your rod... But that's just me...


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts

Posted this in the other thread, but may as well here too in case someone is interested and didn't read the other topic... 

Shore fishing Edgewater last night. 3 people throwing cranks from the east concrete slab. Yellow Perch X-Rap, Silver Saltwater sized X-Rap, and a Clown pattern Husky Jerk that had a pink head instead of red. 

The guy with the pink Clown hooked into and landed a nice sized Walleye, estimated 20-21in, about 30 yards from shore. I think he got it about 8:45pm. 

Was out of there by 10pm myself. Getting too cold and occasional drizzle, my lantern ran out of propane and killed my only source of quick heat.


----------



## surewoodys

I was wondering if there are walleye by the rocks and walls in Conneaut this time of year or do they go west also. And what lures I could troll with? Is night the only time worth trying? Or Ashtabula harbor?


----------



## zeroguage419

I was out on the Huron pier from about 7-9:30. didn't get any and neither did the 7 or 8 other guys. Didn't see any bait fish but the water was very clean. Going to wait another week or 2 and try again.


----------



## trapperjon

Doesn't any body throw rattle traps anymore? Thinking back. years ago that's all we threw and would leave with limits.


----------



## trapperjon

trapperjon said:


> Doesn't any body throw rattle traps anymore? Thinking back. years ago that's all we threw and would leave with limits.


Blue and chrome 1/2Oz trapz was all that's was needed. Huron wall.


----------



## Ohio Sportfishing

Those rattle traps are the throwback lure. That was all that was used back in the day. Usually now its Smithwick rogues, HJ's, Ripstick or some other form of stick bait that catch most fish. Rattle traps will still take fish on the right day.


----------



## KTkiff

Saw a couple caught tonight but it wasn't on fire. I got a steelie on my first cast and then nothing else.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Well fellas I finally made it out last night to huron westwall and lighthouse. No takers at either area. I don't know fellas it's not looking good so far. Definitely2-3 weeks behind compared to last year. Will probably give it another shot by thursday or friday for sure! Will post results this weekend!


----------



## ErieBoy75

I was down at St Anthony's tonight and I think I'll go back in a bit with a landing net. The waves are hitting so hard if there are any eyes around I'll be able to catch them as they splash up into the parking lot. ;-)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RStock521

Thinking about going casting from the rocks at Edgewater tonight. Anybody else giving it a shot tonight?


----------



## K gonefishin

ErieBoy75 said:


> I was down at St Anthony's tonight and I think I'll go back in a bit with a landing net. The waves are hitting so hard if there are any eyes around I'll be able to catch them as they splash up into the parking lot. ;-)
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How dirty was the water...if you were able to get a good look at it.


----------



## adamrichard

RStock521 said:


> Thinking about going casting from the rocks at Edgewater tonight. Anybody else giving it a shot tonight?


Check your direct messages!


----------



## SecondChance

K gonefishin said:


> How dirty was the water...if you were able to get a good look at it.


I did a job down the road from lake view this morning and it looked pretty tinged but we're going to give a try tomorrow anyways.


----------



## ErieBoy75

It's rather muddy by shore tonight. I see some boats out so maybe someone will report. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Well fellas I'm stuck again! Between Indian lake for crappie and possibly saugeye or lakeside for walleye. Have not had a chance to make it out to lakeside but figured I may give it a try tomorrow. If anyone have any info at all don't be scared to share. Don't need details just if a few have or have not been caught at all any time this month. Thanks


----------



## KPI

I was casting lakeside last weekend saw one caught that was it for two nights weather was a little rough both nights good luck let us know if ya go


----------



## RStock521

Just got back from casting at Edgewater for a couple hours tonight. Didn't catch any and didn't see or hear of any caught either. Looked like there was bait a few hundred yards off shore, but didn't see any immediately next to shore. A lot of people down there, maybe it'll turn on as it gets later...


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Thanks for the info! I will return the favor after my attempt at lakeside tomorrow. Good luck fishing to all!


----------



## kevn357

Thanks for the replies guys! I plan on hitting the black river and maybe Huron after work Saturday. 

One thing amazes me though; the cost of tackle! The same rapala lures I bought 14 years ago for $3-5 are now $9-12 at walmart and dicks! Now I regret getting rid of them!
I went through my dads fishing tackle (he throws nothing away) and will try some old school crank baits. 

Will report others success if I have none. 

With these cold nights the inland water temps are still at 58*


----------



## Doboy

kevn357 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I plan on hitting the black river and maybe Huron after work Saturday.
> 
> One thing amazes me though; the cost of tackle! The same rapala lures I bought 14 years ago for $3-5 are now $9-12 at walmart and dicks! Now I regret getting rid of them!
> I went through my dads fishing tackle (he throws nothing away) and will try some old school crank baits.
> 
> 
> FYI,,, These work just as good as the TOP DOLLAR ones,,, night casting at Pymi.
> I've ordered a BUNCH of these for casting down the River too (lots of snags). I like the 4" & 6"ers with 3 trebles.
> USA 'tank-tested' to float right. They do float great. Everyone that I tested floated nose up, so I either replace the front hook with a slightly heavier treble to flat'n 'em out, or pinch a small split to the front treble shank, or wrap the shanks with the copper wire from a small motor armature.
> Look for the words 'LASER' for the ones with internal color & rattles (beads).
> I like 'em,,, Just like the old Bill Normans! & CHEAP to practice.
> 
> [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/111446557108?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]Lot 8pcs Laser Internal Coloring Minnow Fishing Lures Bass Crankbait 8 5cm 3 35" | eBay[/ame]
> 
> 
> I haven't caught anything huge yet,,, to know if the hooks pull out!!!


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts

Edgewater: Concrete slab East of the Pier. 

Nickel and Blue Little Cleo 2/5oz
Silver with Black back Husky Jerk.. forget it's size.. the 5/8oz one. 

The fish taken on spoon was out. The other two were hooked up with literally 10ft from shore or less. All fish caught between 7:30pm and 9:30pm. 












24 1/2
25 ish
26 1/2 maybe 3/4

No scale unfortunately.


----------



## kevn357

Thanks for the tip Doboy!

Nate, Great job! I'm in Parma Heights myself and was planning on hitting the Black River outlet or Huron tomorrow, I had no idea Walleye came close to the Cuyahoga. Very nice! I might try it out myself and save some driving time.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Made it out last night to lakeside pier and catawba pier. Not one fish at lakeside was there from 5-830 and only saw one fish caught at catawba and was there from 9 til about 11 . I knew I should have went to Indian lake last night ! Thinking about giving it another week on the walleye. The winds for next week don't look the best and the water temp can still drop down a lil more. Good luck to all ! Go out there and get em boys


----------



## KTkiff

It's been pretty quiet. Anything along the shoreline lately ?


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Well that's my sign something must be going on. Probably give it a shot tomorrow somewhere. Friday and Saturday look pretty nasty and don't wanna wait til next week to try.


----------



## kevn357

I tried Saturday night edgewater area but the wind was blowing and the waves were crashing. Tomorrow is definitely your best bet. This cold front coming in should help once the winds die down after the weekend. I never had much luck in October anyway.


----------



## AC_ESS

edgewater, 55th and 72nd


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Well fellas it's been a lil while now they should have moved in a lil just about a lil bit of everywhere. Think I'm going to give it a try tonight either between lakeside or huron. Will post results tomorrow. November is finally here !!!


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

Good luck. I decided to head out last night and the water is chocolate soup right now. Literally about 2" of visibility. Maybe less. By 8:30 no one had anything so I cut my losses and ate pizza instead. Lol. You might get lucky and smack one in the face though! Who knows...


----------



## Walleyekingjr

A lil late report but went to lakeside 11/03/14 not one fish caught. Does anyone have a report on water conditions at lakeside or huron?


----------



## hvywtstan

was at huron last night, only four people there at 8pm.lots of mud and debris in river and no fish


----------



## ChinnAgain

Checked Catawba last night and it was a mud pit with only a few inches of visibility.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Not a bad couple hours off the rocks in lorain tonight best lure was a custom Glass Clown HJ14 painted by Vic at lakeside bait
























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kevn357

Lorain was hot. Forgot my net and snapped my rod trying to bring in a spazzing steelhead. 2 minutes later the guy next to me caught a 27+ walleye to give him 4 in 75 minutes. 
Not a bad night though. 1 hour of fishing and brought home a 22 inch stealhead and 24 inch walleye.


----------



## kevn357

Nice looking fish buckhunter!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Thanks kev. It was definitely a great bite. The Pig was caught before dark which kinda surprised me. Will be starting early tomorrow if weather permits


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zeroguage419

I have never fished the rocks in lorain. anyone want to give some directions from sandusky? Might try to get out there if i knew where to go!!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

If you search Spitzer marina on lakeaide avenue on Google maps that is the spot to go. If u look at satellite view you will see a half circle shape of land that is where we fish from


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zeroguage419

Thank you!!!


----------



## kevn357

Buckhunter1206 said:


> If you search Spitzer marina on lakeaide avenue on Google maps that is the spot to go. If u look at satellite view you will see a half circle shape of land that is where we fish from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


This was my first time fishing here and found it from google maps.. But beware, you have to be somewhat athletic to navigate the rocks to reach a fishing point. I damn near fell on my arse a few times. Bring as little weight as possible to navigate the massive rocks to get to a casting point. Huron pier makes this spot look like a death trap.


----------



## zeroguage419

kevn357 said:


> This was my first time fishing here and found it from google maps.. But beware, you have to be somewhat athletic to navigate the rocks to reach a fishing point. I damn near fell on my arse a few times. Bring as little weight as possible to navigate the massive rocks to get to a casting point. Huron pier makes this spot look like a death trap.


Rod, real, net and backpack. Thats about all i carry. how far around the half circle should i go? Might be heading out there tonight!


----------



## John S

I saw the one came before dark but how long were they biting until? Thinking about trying tonight. 

As far as navigating don't you walk the center right to the spot you want to fish? Years ago the center wasn't filled in and was more of a jungle and they didn't have the path around. The only way was to start at one end and hop the rocks. I was pretty young at the time....dad almost lost me a few times hopping the huge gaps and vise versa. Created some good memories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'll be out there tonight. Gonna try and be there by 5. I left a bit after 8 and bite was still on. Shoot me a text at 440-670-9653 and I'll let you know if I'm there and where I'm at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon

Nice chatting with ya tonight John. I snagged one in the back right after you left. What a fight.... Thought I had a monster sheephead. About a 6#eye that self released at the rocks. Best thing was watching the young Lad catch his first night eyes. He was all smiles. Lorain east wall.


----------



## zeroguage419

i got to Lorain about 6 and left at 9:30 caught one and lost 1. The 2 guys next to me had 4 or 5.


----------



## FishOn00

Fished Lorain 5:30-10:00 went 3 for 3 all good eaters. All fish were caught between 6 and 8. Clown was the ticket. Didn't see much bait fish if the bait fish were in it would have been even better!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well u did better than me. Fished same times but got the big goose egg. Buddy of mine did get 1 on a clown. Good talking to you Phil and I'll see you out there again


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## John S

Same to you Jon! 

Also Buck, appreciate you keeping in touch with updates. I apologize if I text you too much sometimes it gets annoying while you are you trying to fish. 




Zero, what side of the rocks were you on?

FishOn, where you off the rocks or were you got to the guy trolling with the blue lights?























I got there around 5:30-6 and my first cast I got a 30 inch nice one off an x-rap in rainbow trout color. 

My brother and I continued to fish there till about 730 and I moved over towards the southeast side ended up switching to a clown husky jerk, nothing. While walking back to the car hit the northside for about five cast and nothing. 

Had to log on my computer to do some work last night so I ended up calling tonight around 830. 

Going to try it again tonight if I can get out of other plans I have. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## gjack

Hit Lakeside Sunday nite 8:30-11:00, pulled 3 on Barbie rip stick. Saw several more caught but not very fast action. The 3 I caught came in a 45 minute window with a lot of casting on either side of the catching.


----------



## zeroguage419

John s, I was almost exactly half way around the half circle.


----------



## FishOn00

Same to you Brian. The advice and directions helped huge last night! Jon I was off the rocks on the east side of the half circle quite a ways down. Those hogs you guys have pulled the past few nights are what I am looking for I'm sure as more bait moves in so will they. Saw a lot of fish caught nothing huge all solid eaters though so cannot complain one bit! Hope to give it a try again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## FishOn00

Where were you fishing at Jon?


----------



## John S

Not sure if you are talking to trapper Jon or me. I forgot to add that. I started on the east side towards the north side if you will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anytime guys. I probably won't be down there again till the weekend. Make sure to save some for me. Remember to get there early because as you saw it will fill up fast. U guys got my number I'll hit you up when I get out again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zeroguage419

Any reports from the Huron pier? Its a hell of a lot closer drive then Lorain for me!!


----------



## garshark

Any action out of Cleveland?


----------



## Cashregisterface

Muddy water


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Here at Lorain now fellas nothing yet hopefully something will happen soon !!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Just left fellas and nothing at all. 0-5 this season so far but was 5-5 for saugeye getting pretty discouraged


----------



## garshark

Went to Lorain only saw one fish caught tons of people there nobody did well that I talked to


----------



## fishmonster11

Fished E. 72nd shiners were in there incredibly think. Water a bit muddy. Only managed two fat white bass


----------



## Cashregisterface

Fished 72nd for 2 hours. Got 1 fish ohio


----------



## FishOn00

Went 2 for 2 out at Lorain again tonight one 8 lber and a good eater. Fished 6:00 til 8:30 both fish came on the second and third cast of the night then nothing after. Going to try it again this weekend.


----------



## John S

Went out of Lorain last night and not much luck. Heard through the grape vine Cleveland was hot. 

Small craft advisory tonight so maybe if it's cleared up by the weekend i'm thinking about giving Miller Road in Avon a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag

edgewater
3 days a go,only one fish of government wall in all edgewater,
2 days a go I had limit,and few people had only one fish,(big wawes no boats)
yesterday I coud not buy fish,only one guy had 4 fish,it was packed with people around him,and nobady coud hook up,(no wawes 30 boats,5 trolling the wall)
the boats are trolling the wall to close,you have to weight,till they pass to cast,
the running ingane that close the wall spooke the fish.
The shore fisherman trow bober out,
The boat fishermen say,i run the bober over for you,you may get beter bait.
like they have not naf room on the lake,and they have all the brake wall from edgewater to East 72 what shore fisherman has no acses.
some people has had only for one reason,
the rain do not drop to there body,
stupet people are people to,god love them all.

snag


----------



## ErieBoy75

I got one out of Lorain Monday and it had 3 shad in its belly. Why don't we fish with shad imitating lures? I'm going to try next trip.


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

Was out at the huron lighthouse last night. We got a few, seems like the migrants are coming in now. That's the report, now down to business...
To whoever left with my buddy's three piece silver aluminum extension net last night: That doesn't belong to you, and you should be ashamed of yourself for violating the comradery that we should all have out there. And now that you went there, we all have to be wary and be looking over our shoulders to make sure no one is stealing our gear, instead of relaxing and concentrating on putting the hurt on the fish that we're all out there to catch. Good job, dude. You suck. You should really make it right and fess up and give the net back. Billy is out there quite a few days a week, so you have lots of opportunities...


----------



## Petermkerling

Erieboy- I had 1 eye puke up a couple shad in my live well about 3 weeks ago. Since then I make sure I'm trolling a big white thin fin. & I'll tell you what, it has out fished the dhj,perfect 10, & hj14... In 3 trips it has pulled 3 or 4 eyes & 1 massive stealie!!!!


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts

Damn, people are LAME!


----------



## Petermkerling

Yup, people suck! Easily my least favorite animals!!!


----------



## HappySnag

last year I fished from shore of E 55.
I had 2 rods with deferent coler loores,i picke one eye,i had bucket in the car like 30',i tock the eye to the car,when I was coming back,one guy was look out and the second guy burn my line with cigarette and stole my lore,i did not realize whot he did,i fished with second rod,after some time,i grabed second rod with deference coler,the lore was stolen and the guys were go on,i feeled the line and it had burned bump on the line,then I realize he burn the line with cigarette to steal the lore,now you fish and has to wach all time what is going on.


----------



## Cashregisterface

You should have stabbed him with a knife. I would have


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Cashregisterface said:


> You should have stabbed him with a knife. I would have


Or at least hit him in the face with a cash register..

Are these fish on the bottom? Are you guys using floaters or what? How deep is the water there at say Lorain? Anyone having any luck with jigs of any sort?


----------



## K gonefishin

You only need cranks they are very high in the water just below the surface. Huskys are most popular the suspend but floaters work well too any stickbait works


----------



## Petermkerling

Thin fin! Thin fin! Thin fin!!!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

K gonefishin said:


> You only need cranks they are very high in the water just below the surface. Huskys are most popular the suspend but floaters work well too any stickbait works



Thanks for the tip. Leave the countdowns at home. Got it!


----------



## age1214

Heading up from Cbus tonight to try and catch a couple walleye going to start at spitzer and probably start heading west from there if need be any helpful info would be greatly appreciated and I'll return the favor if I find them


----------



## Dmrman21

Got 2 out on the east side of Lorain rocks the last two days seen guys carrying limits out of there each day. Anyone geting them in numbers in Huron yet?


----------



## HappySnag

Cashregisterface
if he did not left,before I realize that,
he will not eat eyes any more,the eyes will eat him,
only one proper justes,i was hocky player,i do not need judge,i take care of my problems,


----------



## age1214

We were at huron last night only got one saw a couple other singles walking out but did see a couple limits leaving too


----------



## HappySnag

you can get limit,if you hit the major feeding time.
how you know,whot time is the major feeding time?
one day unexpected limit,next day I have them figured out,i am going to kill them and I come home with scunk,not even bump,scrap the plan and start over.


----------



## Cashregisterface

Taking the boat out here in a few.. Reports look good. I'll be going out of edge water. Let you know how I do


----------



## Dmrman21

Every one has been telling me between 6-7 is the time to be there and that is Webb I got my fish I had a few bites also just got really fast idk I just hope this keeps going for the next week or so I want more fish to eat!


----------



## HappySnag

edgewater
30 cars-5 eyes
I had one
5 boats troling


----------



## Cashregisterface

72nd. Yep you seen me


----------



## Cashregisterface

I was out there between 6-9 pm trolling in 55th,72nd area


----------



## kevn357

Bump!

Any luck out there? Going somewhere Saturday night now that the thick ice is gone from the rocks and the winds are calming. I have a bad feeling the abnormal cold temps last week killed the shore night bite! 

Anyone have any Vermillion spots from shore? 

Going to try Lorain and Huron again after getting skunked a few times.


----------



## Dmrman21

In vermillion you can go on the breakwall and fish from there walk down the beach and out on the rocks now that you brought that up I think I wil try there soon. has anyone seen a fish at all recently?


----------



## trapperjon

Headed up tonight to do some shore casting, any recent reports? hitting either Lorain or 185th


----------



## captain snake

I haven't tried yet this year. I'm going to go to huron pier after the cavs game tonite. Start my annual tradition of not catching anything.haha...maybe one of these years i get lucky ! I live about 3 minutes from vermilion rocks at the mouth of the river. I've thought about trying there..its alot closer.


----------



## kevn357

Dmrman21 said:


> In vermillion you can go on the breakwall and fish from there walk down the beach and out on the rocks now that you brought that up I think I wil try there soon. has anyone seen a fish at all recently?


Thanks. Have you ever caught a fish there?


----------



## trapperjon

Hit 185th east wall for 2 1/2 hrs, not even a bump. Pretty muddy


----------



## HappySnag

captain snake 

I live about 3 minutes from vermilion rocks.
if you put 2 hours every night,you will get your fish.it need time,


----------



## Dmrman21

I Never have caught any there but I have only tried a handful of times and it's mostly when people are saying there not geting fish so I don't want to go far just to get skunked but I have hears of people geting them there and I have seen people out there and wading off the beach casting. I live right around the corner from the beach in vermillion I will keep trying there and hopefully something will happen it would be nice to catch fish there with it being so close


----------



## Dmrman21

Has anyone caught anything casting in lorain or Huron yet after that cold front?


----------



## trapperjon

Dmrman21 said:


> Has anyone caught anything casting in lorain or Huron yet after that cold front?


hit 185th st Wednesday night for about 2 1/2 hrs, nothing biting, did watch a **** swim across the harbor tho, planning on trying lorain tonight. will report if anything happens, JON


----------



## HappySnag

I got one of east 55,last night,28".
12 boats trolling.
take your cleets with you,lot of black ice on rocks.


----------



## Cashregisterface

There's plenty of walleye in the 55th 72nd bay. Limits were takin last night within a couple hours


----------



## trapperjon

Thanks for the heads up, with my boat being in need of repair I'm stuck casting from shore. First year I've missed fall trolling in a LOOONG time, sucks!!!!


----------



## Dmrman21

I'm trying Lorain tonight also hopefully we will getem!!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Well fellas it's definitely not looking good . I haven't seen a eye caught in 2 weeks between huron Sandusky and lakeside. Huron was on fire about 2-3 weeks back then that major cold front came in and seemed to shut everything down everywhere! Almost a whole lake effect! Just to see one now would make my day. My give it a try at least twice next week. And if no results the poles are going away til March. Good luck out there


----------



## ChinnAgain

I agree with you walleye. I have been hitting about every other night and haven't even seen any witness marks of fish being caught. Its getting frustrating with all these back to back skunkings. I'm ready to start throwing out dough balls and a slip bobber. I've thrown every lure in the book at them and can't get a sniff of action.


----------



## Dmrman21

Saw 2 fish caught in Lorain lastnight didn have any luck myself


----------



## Dmrman21

Finally got one in Lorain tonight 29in on a green barenaked rr I belive it's called. seen 1 other guy get 2 Both of his were good size


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Good to hear some action! Haven't seen felt or heard of any action for almost3 weeks now! Probably give it a shot thursday between Lorain and lakeside


----------



## Dmrman21

Hopefully this has been very quiet because every one is out catching fish been doing good out of Lorain got a 31in 9 lbs and 2 eaters got those 2 nights ago gonna try again tomorrow night anyone geting them in Huron?


----------



## hvywtstan

I went thurs and fri and to my knowledge no one got any, however earlier in the week they were catching them from litehouse and slanted wall, I will continue trying


----------



## ErieBoy75

We got 4 and a Steelie trolling the east rock wall Friday. Lots of deeper bait, too. The fish had shad in their bellies. One was about 6" long. Next weekend looks fishable. Good luck!


----------



## tuantr

We caught 8 walleye from Edge Water Park on Dec 7


----------



## hvywtstan

that is an awesome nites work!congrats!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Heading up to Lorain tonight! Anyone else going?


----------



## RStock521

Got 3 tonight at Edgewater from about 5:30-8:30. 2 on Silver Blue and one on a clear/purple color reeling ssllloowww. It took about 5-7 seconds to do a complete revolution with the handle of my reel. I was also pausing for 5-10 seconds and I actually got the first 2 fish, on the pause. Lake was flat, surprised to say I didn't see a single boat out trolling. Also saw two other fish caught while I was there.


----------



## RichsFishin

I'm up by 55th couple times a week so I'm gonna give it a shot maybe today or tomorow. Where should I try at the marina and what kind of lures to use and should I try minnows and a bobber? What time should I go? Any help would be appreciated thanks. ....Rich


----------



## pistol

Rich.....I personally wouldnt use a bobber and minnow because you can cover SO much more water with a stickbait. Try Rapala husky jerks either 12 or 14s....Chrome and blue is always good, shad colored, purple perch glass is one of my favorites. Reef runner ripsticks, Smithwich rattin rogue or perfect 10s. Cast and retreive very slow, pause every now and then. Hope this helps


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Sorry for the late reply fellas but I ended up with one Monday night at Lorain about a 9lbr .


----------



## Dmrman21

Gonna hit Lorain tomorrow nigh hopefully they are still there


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone get out lastnight just wondering how the water looks in Lorain or if anyone saw fish casting?


----------



## hvywtstan

I have fished huron three nites this week,seen nothing caught but the bait has moved back in,i am hoping there is still a chance


----------



## RStock521

Headed out casting tonight at Edgewater, anyone else going?


----------



## AC_ESS

pistol said:


> Rich.....I personally wouldnt use a bobber and minnow because you can cover SO much more water with a stickbait. Try Rapala husky jerks either 12 or 14s....Chrome and blue is always good, shad colored, purple perch glass is one of my favorites. Reef runner ripsticks, Smithwich rattin rogue or perfect 10s. Cast and retreive very slow, pause every now and then. Hope this helps


I would fish two poles, one each way. A lot of Steelhead have been caught with the bobber method. A lot


----------



## Dmrman21

I did pretty goo before these nw winds in Lorain just hope those fish are still there and hungry!


----------



## RStock521

5 of us went to Edgewater tonight and got nothing. Saw about 10 other people and didn't see a fish either. Fished from 5-9. Water was pretty stained. Will try again Monday night.


----------



## Dmrman21

Same in Lorain just got back no fish caught by me or anyone I talked to..


----------



## EYELANDER75

Fished 72nd tonight with a friend from 5 to 10 at platforms and not a bite. Heard some being caught on radio out at the light


----------



## Flathead76

Caught one fish tonight off lakeside. Was the only one there in these conditions.


----------



## Dmrman21

Heading out to lorain tonight any one heading out there or have any reports


----------



## ErieBoy75

I posted earlier. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dmrman21

What is the best way to get to most action out of you lure. I have been using snap swivels straight to the lure taking off the split ring. Do I loose action this way? I just like to be able to use different lure without carrying multiple poles.


----------



## "chillin"

Rapala knot


----------



## HappySnag

Dmrman21 
use power pro 20#
ty to micro swiwel to 18" floral carbon,mono line and put quick snap on the end.easy to change lore at night.


----------



## Dmrman21

I got some of snaps without the swivel and I have been using the firelime crystal. those snaps should let the lure move a little more free then the pointed snap swivels Thanks for the reply


----------



## ChinnAgain

You have to watch on some lures that the snap will weigh down the nose of the lure and it won't suspend straight in the water. I know on a perfect 10 I had to take off the front hook when using a snap to get it to suspend flat in the water. This happens when you are just pausing the retrieve.


----------



## kevn357

Any luck out there? Tried Lorain tonight and got skunked with the East wind. 

Would love to try to Cedar Point breakwall but I'm guessing access isn't allowed to the public


----------



## Ohio Sportfishing

I just left Lorain on the rocks out front. I pulled three nice fish. Fished about three hours


----------



## Walleyekingjr

I also tried tonight too! At Lorain that is! On the rocks and on the flat pier with no takers! Fished from about 7:30 to 11:30 with this warm front coming in we should be in somewhat good shape fellas to fish almost all the way up until January! Will definitely make a trip back out sometime this week!


----------



## ErieBoy75

Fishonn did great! I fished 6:30 to 9 trolling with nothing. At that time one boat had 2, 2 had 1 each. Hopefully they turned on later but this work thing got in my way. It may not be done but the water was about 33f. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ohio Sportfishing

I caught the last at about 1am. Couldn't fish any longer. It was definitely a late bite. Wish I could have stayed out longer. All fish in blue silver perfect 10.


----------



## HappySnag

got one of edgewater 28",last night.


----------



## EYELANDER75

Steve have you been going nightly? What did you catch that one on last night?


----------



## HappySnag

blue 7:30pm


----------



## "chillin"

Can someone tell me how to get to "the rocks" off Huron? Coming up for the first time to try some shore eye fishing. Will be sure to post a report thanks.


----------



## HappySnag

go on google map,and map out Huron fishin pier.


----------



## "chillin"

OK I see. Thanks happysnag


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

First time up for shore fishing, should I try Fairport or go opposite to Lorain?


----------



## elkhtr

Lorain would probably be better than Fairport. Edgewater or 72nd would also be options. Huron is usually good late in the fall, but I haven't heard much from out there. I have heard from the boat fishers that the night bite has been tough out that way. The day bite, however (from a boat) is going strong right now.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Thanks, Lorain it is. Wish some newbs some success. LOL


----------



## kevn357

[quote="chillin";1935730]Can someone tell me how to get to "the rocks" off Huron? Coming up for the first time to try some shore eye fishing. Will be sure to post a report thanks.[/quote]

Tried Huron tonight, was dead. Not 1 fish from the lighthouse.


----------



## RStock521

Got 1 at Edgewater last night, saw a few others caught as well. I was there from 6-9:30. Blue Silver HJ14 retrieving sslllooowwwww


----------



## mmeyer1977

I tried Catawba lastnight no luck.


----------



## "chillin"

I also tried Huron and Catawba. No fish.


----------



## HappySnag

Got 3 at Edgewater last night.


----------



## HappySnag

last night,the eyes did not wanet to play the Tick-Tick game with me.


----------



## Cashregisterface

Ok. We'll it's Christmas and nobody is worried about fishing. So merry Christmas


----------



## SLK

Do the Walleye bite during the day near shore or only at night?


----------



## Freebie

I've seen it happens once this time of year (many years ago), early morning casting with an Erie Dearie from the lighthouse at Huron. Wasn't me, though, I was perchin'.
I think he was slow getting out to wherever they go during the day.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Anyone catching walleye off the piers in fairport or mentor?


----------



## HappySnag

last night,one eye come from edgewater,
and I got one of E 55.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Got to edgewater at 11:07 last night. Pulled in and got swarmed. Didn't know the pier is "technically" closed at 11pm unless you're already there and fishing. Are other areas like this as well? Lorain, Fairport, etc...


----------



## RStock521

Never heard of them being so serious about the curfew there. Did they let you fish once they saw you weren't causing any trouble? On a side note, it is comforting having the rangers patrolling that area so much more since the metroparks took it over.

My dad is casting down there right now. I'll post how he did after I hear from him.



Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Got to edgewater at 11:07 last night. Pulled in and got swarmed. Didn't know the pier is "technically" closed at 11pm unless you're already there and fishing. Are other areas like this as well? Lorain, Fairport, etc...


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Got one late last night at huron


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

No, we didn't get to fish. Past four weekends made plans to go, everytime something (major) came up, this being the one opportunity we had and it gets shut down. It is what it is though, really not too upset. Although the first two weekends I was crushed emotionally. LOL.


----------



## quicktafix1

The Coast Guard was looking for a body on the 24th when we were there. Perhaps they were still trying to find it, I fish there often and have never had any trouble with the curfew.


----------



## OhioTifosi1

I see Edgewater has had a few bites recently, anyone have a report from Fairport?


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone have any suggestions on where to go tonight?


----------



## adamrichard

So how late will the shore bite be on? Are the walleye close in so long as there is no ice around? Cold temperatures are coming but nothing has held long enough for significant ice.


----------



## TPfisher

i've had some success in winters past off the pier in the gates of Lakeside, which are open in the off season


----------



## adamrichard

So will the night shore bite at Edgewater pick up again once the ice is out?


----------



## KTkiff

I have usually found that 45 degrees is the magic number. Mid April is usually when it starts. Probably later this year like last


----------



## chasmo

CANEYEGO said:


> Wed 9/24-
> * Don't go alone, stay aware who's around.
> I don't wear my High end Columbia gear down there, wear my ragged flannels and jeans. They're quite comfy anyway, kind of creates a throwback to the old days experience. -Hank


Are you saying your pals named Smith and Wesson should tag along??


----------



## FishOn00

It's beginning to be that time of the year again! Has anyone tried off the rocks yet this fall after the storm blew through? Thinking about giving it a try in Cleveland or Lorain this weekend weather depending. Any info is greatly appiercated. Thanks guys.


----------



## OhioTifosi1

FishOn00 said:


> It's beginning to be that time of the year again! Has anyone tried off the rocks yet this fall after the storm blew through? Thinking about giving it a try in Cleveland or Lorain this weekend weather depending. Any info is greatly appiercated. Thanks guys.


I can only hope! It says it is going to rain Friday, but the weather should be nice Saturday and Sunday. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tfeichter

FishOn00 said:


> Figured I would get the talk started early this year. When do you all start casting at night off the rocks? Ideal water temp? I figure they have to start moving west soon. Thanks guys


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Well fellas hoping for another good night bite season!!! My personal opinion I wouldn't think about going as of yet until we get more consistent colder weather! Also October seems to be very hit or miss or at least for me . I've caught a few in October before but definitely not enough to brag about lol probably not gonna try until the very last week of this month! For now I'll catch saugeye and crappie until then! Good luck to all !


----------



## FishOn00

Went off the rocks in Lorain on Thursday from 8pm until 10pm. Saw 1 caught and the guy said he lost another one. I had no luck. One was caught early and one a little bit after 9. Going to wait a few weeks I think then hit it hard. Fish On!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

Agreed..I think a little more time is all we need


----------



## heron153

this weekend I was hoping to fish, but rain, cold and wind and waves aren't interesting to me with the scratchy throat I am developing. I think I will stay indoors and tie some flies!!


----------



## shorelineguy

I am not new to the walleye shore bite, just no good at it lol. anywhere ideal for remedial walleye angling? I've only caught 2 ever 1 just over 4lbs and another was 9lbs fishing Horton bombers. any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated pm me if you'd like


----------



## Smithnp

I'm in the same boat. I could use all the advice I can get 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

Smithnp said:


> I'm in the same boat. I could use all the advice I can get
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it is very simple to catch eyes from shore.
you have to be there every day,cast 4 to 8 hours,every hour 50-60 cast , change lures every 30 minutes,and you may end up with 50 eyes,from now to the ice.

snag


----------



## Cashregisterface

From now till the lake ices up is the time to go for the walleye and the chrome. Just have to get out weather permitting. The walleye will be moving back west this time of year. Just have to watch the forecast and make a go at it. My boat never gets winterized. Garage kept and i always have it ready to go


----------



## Yakeyes

When fishing 72nd are people fishing the shoreline I marked blue or the one I marked red. Never been there and want to give it a shot.


----------



## Yakeyes

Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## blumpkin

Got one last night, Helsinki shad HJ.


----------



## Cashregisterface

Yakeyes said:


> When fishing 72nd are people fishing the shoreline I marked blue or the one I marked red. Never been there and want to give it a shot.


The smaller red mark would be the 55th 72nd bay area. I usually fish that by boat at night. A lot of people fish off the 55th area. But that whole area can be fished from shore off the rocks etc. I see people all the time. At night too of coarse. Walleye night bite. People like me wait all year for this. It's time!!! That green mark. I don't know if you can get up that way. Good luck


----------



## Cashregisterface

Yakeyes said:


> When fishing 72nd are people fishing the shoreline I marked blue or the one I marked red. Never been there and want to give it a shot.


The blue mark you might need a boat. Maybe someone will chime in..


----------



## Cashregisterface

blumpkin said:


> Got one last night, Helsinki shad HJ.


It's that time.


----------



## FishOn00

i have always wanted to try off the nature preserve but have never ventured out on it. Anyone ever fish from shore in that area?


----------



## shorelineguy

Cashregisterface said:


> The blue mark you might need a boat. Maybe someone will chime in..



the blue mark can be fished but it's quite the hike and I'm not sure if it's open to shore angling legally. it sits behind an old military building and there's tons of rip rap to fish. I know if you park by the boat launch at Gordon you can walk through a fence and walk the rocks but that's a bit dangerous at night. I've seen people come back with baskets of nice perch and smallies so I know it can be lucrative. i guess a trip during daylight and or calling odonr may be your best bet


----------



## adamrichard

Cashregisterface said:


> From now till the lake ices up is the time to go for the walleye and the chrome. Just have to get out weather permitting. The walleye will be moving back west this time of year. Just have to watch the forecast and make a go at it. My boat never gets winterized. Garage kept and i always have it ready to go





shorelineguy said:


> I am not new to the walleye shore bite, just no good at it lol. anywhere ideal for remedial walleye angling? I've only caught 2 ever 1 just over 4lbs and another was 9lbs fishing Horton bombers. any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated pm me if you'd like


By no means a pro at this, so take my advice with a grain of salt, but...

What has worked for me, and what has worked for other guys as well, is to fish from the shore at nightfall until however late you're able to stay away. At Edgewater, I've heard if you get down there at a reasonable time, the rangers won't turn you away, but they will the later it gets (I have had no problems getting down there around 8 or so). Not sure about 72nd street.

Husky Jerk 14 works great, but a size down can be good, too. Glass Clown, Clown, Glass Blue Minnow, Glass Pink Clown are nice. Mix it up. Walleye seem to love pinks and purples, but that's just me. I like what the guy said earlier about changing the lure every 30 minutes. Just mix it up until you find some action. Only have 3 colors like me cause I am broke? Rotate through all 3.

The key to working a Husky Jerk during the fall night bite is to fish it slow. The colder the water gets, the slower you should get. Guys trolling can go as slow as 1 mph to get hits when it gets real cold, so keep that in mind. By the time we're in mid-November, I am making that thing c-r-a-w-l. A constant reel in can get bites, but pausing your retrieval can be a big time trigger.

Be patient. Cast often and make each one count. Since bites can be so few and far in between, I make it a point to "cast with a purpose". The longer my bait is not in the water, the more chance I have of NOT catching a fish - in other words, get ready to work for the fish, and be ready for the fact some nights the eyes just aren't in and that you will leave skunked.


----------



## Cashregisterface

Yep well said. When I troll it's around 1.0 to1.5. And all the baits mentioned plus perfect 10s. Sometimes flicker shads will work too. I'll usually work 4 planner boards and I switch. Much often. I don't like to sit around and waste gas. The fish will tell you what they want!!!!!!


----------



## shorelineguy

Cashregisterface said:


> Yep well said. When I troll it's around 1.0 to1.5. And all the baits mentioned plus perfect 10s. Sometimes flicker shads will work too. I'll usually work 4 planner boards and I switch. Much often. I don't like to sit around and waste gas. The fish will tell you what they want!!!!!!



can you fish p10's from shore?


----------



## Yakeyes

Cashregisterface said:


> The smaller red mark would be the 55th 72nd bay area. I usually fish that by boat at night. A lot of people fish off the 55th area. But that whole area can be fished from shore off the rocks etc. I see people all the time. At night too of coarse. Walleye night bite. People like me wait all year for this. It's time!!! That green mark. I don't know if you can get up that way. Good luck


How rough does it get in the 55th 72nd bay area. Do you ever see kayak anglers out there at nite.


----------



## Cashregisterface

You can fish perfect 10s off shore casting or trolling. Sometimes I cast them from the boat.


----------



## OhioTifosi1

shorelineguy said:


> can you fish p10's from shore?


I don't see why you couldn't. If you're working the bait slowly like mentioned above it will never get down to 10 feet. The HJ 12 and 14 are rated to get down to 8 feet and I've worked those off the shore at faster retrieves.


----------



## Smithnp

Anyone plan on going to Huron soon? I hear that they burned down all the reed grass and it's easier to get to the riffraff!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anybody ever fish for eyes out near Fairport from shore?


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anybody ever fish for eyes out near Fairport from shore?


Yes..... will be doing more this year.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Yes..... will be doing more this year.


How is it out there, and where do you fish from? You don't have to share if you don't want


----------



## blumpkin

Here's one from Sunday.


----------



## blumpkin

Stomach contents.


----------



## shorelineguy

blumpkin said:


> Here's one from Sunday.



out west or central basin?


----------



## kidtone440

Lorain nite bite has already started fellow anglers! Got 3 tonight all off of HJ14 Gold
7:30pm the bite started! Good luck


----------



## adamrichard

Fished 8:00 to 10:15 at Edgewater. No luck. Saw one guy walking back to parking lot with one, so they're making their way over.


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> can you fish p10's from shore?


Yes


----------



## kevn357

kidtone440 said:


> Lorain nite bite has already started fellow anglers! Got 3 tonight all off of HJ14 Gold
> 7:30pm the bite started! Good luck


Nice work! I wish I didn't see this.. Now I have to go and I know I'm going to break a leg or my face on those darn rocks at some point.


----------



## Fishtank133

I am happy to see someone with the handle " Blumpkin" that makes me laugh! good work on the fish guys! I will be out of edgewater as soon as I get an evening.


----------



## Yakeyes

Thinking of heading out Friday or Saturday, what's the water clarity like?


----------



## Sluggo

When the night shore bite peaks (around beginning to mid-Nov. I guess) can they be caught during the day farther offshore? If so, about how far out? I have never fished Erie this time of year.....just trying to learn. Also, will the shore bite be off of Cleveland?


----------



## adamrichard

Yakeyes said:


> Thinking of heading out Friday or Saturday, what's the water clarity like?


I got there a bit too dark to really tell, but last night was a bit murky, but not muddy or brown. Cloudy would be a good descriptor. Could have been better, but it was fishable. Not sure how it'll turn for Friday or Saturday.



Sluggo said:


> When the night shore bite peaks (around beginning to mid-Nov. I guess) can they be caught during the day farther offshore? If so, about how far out? I have never fished Erie this time of year.....just trying to learn. Also, will the shore bite be off of Cleveland?


Yeah, the walleye can be caught off shore during the day, but the bite really turns on at night. I am assuming you want to troll. Try and search for some trolling threads and you'll find out more about it. The bite will be anywhere from Vermilion on out east from now until ice. Good luck.


----------



## Yakeyes

Did you do any good last night adamrichard?


----------



## adamrichard

Yakeyes said:


> Did you do any good last night adamrichard?


Fished from 8:00 to 10:00 with nothing. First night out, so I wasn't expecting much. Saw one guy walk back to the parking lot carrying one, so there are some to be had.


----------



## blumpkin

Best / cheapest Net options for Fall walleye from shore?
Went out last night got skunked. Just felt too warm.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be out tonight with two buddies in eastlake at the sea wall. Anybody ever try there? I'll post back later with a report


----------



## heron153

blumpkin said:


> Best / cheapest Net options for Fall walleye from shore?
> Went out last night got skunked. Just felt too warm.


The cheap way is to macgyver one - get a net with like a 4 foot handle that has a detachable hoop. Then get a frog gig - usually extends to about 15 or 20 feet. remove gig, add net. Voila!! This ends up being a lot cheaper than say an ego s2 reach net which runs about $200 but is one of the only long-enough nets out there. I have an 8 1/2 foot net from bass pro, but that is almost too short off some of the walls around Cleveland.


----------



## heron153

blumpkin said:


> Stomach contents.


size on that shad? 3-4"?


----------



## heron153

blumpkin said:


> Here's one from Sunday.


that fish has been pigging out!


----------



## salmon king

blumpkin said:


> Got one last night, Helsinki shad HJ.


One of my favs


----------



## just perchy

I took my walleye net, which has a tubular handle, remove the plastic cap. Get a painters aluminum extension pole. Drill matching holes on the net handle, and extension pole. Use bolts and wing nuts to secure. Fully extended it's over 15 ft. I have used it on the high wall at Huron, and it's light enough that I have netted dozens of walleye on my own. I


----------



## FishOn00

Heading out now to Lorain. Will post update later. Hope they are in tonight!


----------



## blumpkin

The net is everything. Thanks for the net porn.
I will be out there Fish On...

Hope you got the net.


----------



## FishOn00

blumpkin said:


> The net is everything. Thanks for the net porn.
> I will be out there Fish On...
> 
> Hope you got the net.


Been out here since 730. Nothing so far have been a few caught though and about 6 boats making constant passes in front of me. Hopefully it picks up. Great night non the less.


----------



## kneedeep

FishOn00 said:


> Heading out now to Lorain. Will post update later. Hope they are in tonight!


Fished Lorain also with nothing to show and never seen any pulled although the water looked better then I thought.
I might try again after work tomorrow ot just go perch fishing Fri, Good luck to anyone fishing Lorain rocks from shore, Be careful out there.


----------



## captain snake

just perchy said:


> I took my walleye net, which has a tubular handle, remove the plastic cap. Get a painters aluminum extension pole. Drill matching holes on the net handle, and extension pole. Use bolts and wing nuts to secure. Fully extended it's over 15 ft. I have used it on the high wall at Huron, and it's light enough that I have netted dozens of walleye on my own. I
> View attachment 196077
> View attachment 196078
> View attachment 196079
> View attachment 196080


I did kinda the same thing e


just perchy said:


> I took my walleye net, which has a tubular handle, remove the plastic cap. Get a painters aluminum extension pole. Drill matching holes on the net handle, and extension pole. Use bolts and wing nuts to secure. Fully extended it's over 15 ft. I have used it on the high wall at Huron, and it's light enough that I have netted dozens of walleye on my own. I
> View attachment 196077
> View attachment 196078
> View attachment 196079
> View attachment 196080


I did kinda the same thing but use a piece of pvc pipe instead. 


just perchy said:


> I took my walleye net, which has a tubular handle, remove the plastic cap. Get a painters aluminum extension pole. Drill matching holes on the net handle, and extension pole. Use bolts and wing nuts to secure. Fully extended it's over 15 ft. I have used it on the high wall at Huron, and it's light enough that I have netted dozens of walleye on my own. I
> View attachment 196077
> View attachment 196078
> View attachment 196079
> View attachment 196080


I did the same thing except I got a piece of pvc pipe . I slide the handle of my walleye net into the pipe with matching holes drilled,secured with bolts and wingnuts. I netted one off the lighthouse at Huron for somebody once. Still waiting to net one for myself. I've been skunked every time I go.


----------



## kevn357

just perchy said:


> I took my walleye net, which has a tubular handle, remove the plastic cap. Get a painters aluminum extension pole. Drill matching holes on the net handle, and extension pole. Use bolts and wing nuts to secure. Fully extended it's over 15 ft. I have used it on the high wall at Huron, and it's light enough that I have netted dozens of walleye on my own. I
> View attachment 196077
> View attachment 196078
> View attachment 196079
> View attachment 196080


That's pretty nice! How heavy is it though to pull a fish up with that length? I don't think I'm man enough to hold rod with left hand and net it myself with the other arm. Do you use both arms to bring it up?


----------



## blumpkin

Ended up fishing my local spot in East Cleveland.
Got a decent white bass. Park ranger told me as long as I was fishing it was OK 24/7.


----------



## blumpkin

I had this White Bass posed for the pic...
Then ish happen.


----------



## heron153

edited - i posted a response here I meant to put elsewhere


----------



## just perchy

Kevn 357, being aluminum it's very light. I make sure I tire the fish good before I attempt to net it. Once it's good and tired, I hold my pole with the line tight in my left, hold the net in my right. As soon as the fish is in the "basket" of the net, I put my rod down, and put both hands on the net. Being so lightweight, the net can't be raised as normal without bending the extension. You have to bring it straight up, hand over hand.


----------



## adamrichard

Fished from 7:30 to 10 last night at Edgewater. Got a 28" walleye...real chunk. HJ14 Glass Purple Sunfire. Hit about 10 feet away from shore, so don't rush the reel in!


----------



## heron153

Over 80% of my walleye come in the last 10% of the retrieve!


----------



## FishOn00

Ended up getting 3 last night T Lorain all good eaters. Couldn't get them going for a few hours and switched to a Clown 12 and it was on! Lost a giant into the rocks because of a loose drag. I was able to cast down the rocks instead of out and that's where the fish came from. I think they are all sitting in the rock piles. Going to try it again in a few days. Fish On!


----------



## Yakeyes

Hitting Lorain tomorrow night, anyone out tonight get anything? And does anyone ever get any steelhead or perch during the day up there?


----------



## kneedeep

They are staging in the harbor here is a early Steelhead from the other day.


----------



## Yakeyes

Nice ! I was hoping for a chance for some perch or steel before it got dark


----------



## zeroguage419

a friend got 4 wed. night and 1 thurdsay off the west wall of huron pier. me and my son was there last night from 7-10. didnt get any. only saw 2 caught around me.


----------



## Dmrman21

Got 2 in Lorain lastnight


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Sorry for the late post...went to lorain this morning before working a perch charter. Hit the rocks on beach side around 4 and found a wicked current making things difficult so headed to handicap pier. Had 3 short strikes I missed less than 5 feet from the rocks and finally connected with a lime crush perfect 10 around 5. Had to leave for the boat by 530 so only one I got. Felt good to break the ice and get the first one of the night bite out of the way.


----------



## FishOn00

Went last night from 8:00 to 11:00 got 1 lost 2. Guys next to me caught 4. It's heating up. Had to walk all the way down the rocks almost to the pier to find a spot to not get soaked with the wind. It looked like the guys fishing the pier were doing well also. Fish On!


----------



## blumpkin

Awesome reports... Thanks. Will use them for my spots in E. Cleveland. Seems like HJ 12 clown and P10 Lime Crush are at the top of my list. Might go tonight. Coworker is lending me his net tomorrow. It's good for Huron.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

FishOn00 said:


> Went last night from 8:00 to 11:00 got 1 lost 2. Guys next to me caught 4. It's heating up. Had to walk all the way down the rocks almost to the pier to find a spot to not get soaked with the wind. It looked like the guys fishing the pier were doing well also. Fish On!


Good report, but what pier are you speaking of, Lorain or Huron?


----------



## Smithnp

On your line set up do most people use a leader. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

Smithnp said:


> On your line set up do most people use a leader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope, either tie direct to lure or if you have VERY tiny snaps that don't weigh anything, you can use that. This is assuming you are using 8-12 lb mono. I use the eagle claw lazer sharp power snap-swivels in size 14. They are very strong and do not sink the huskies or whatever I am using.


----------



## Smithnp

steelies'n'eyes said:


> Nope, either tie direct to lure or if you have VERY tiny snaps that don't weigh anything, you can use that. This is assuming you are using 8-12 lb mono. I use the eagle claw lazer sharp power snap-swivels in size 14. They are very strong and do not sink the huskies or whatever I am using.


Perfect, thank you for that info.. I wasn't sure how most people had there setups. Hopefully I can tie a good knot haha. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

Smithnp said:


> Perfect, thank you for that info.. I wasn't sure how most people had there setups. Hopefully I can tie a good knot haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I suggest a Palomar knot. A little tough to tie with a big lure like a husky, but it can be done without too much trouble, and its a smaller profile knot and its very strong. Just remember to wet the knot before you cinch it and don't over-tigten it and you'll be fine. Ive caught hundreds of walleye with 10# line using that knot directly to the lure. Never actually broken at the knot yet.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I use braded line and tie on a crosslok with a palomar knot


----------



## HappySnag

I use braided line 20# power pro,tie to barell swivel,then 24" floracarbon line tie to quick snap.
the hooks do not tangle with braid line ,and no twist in line,work good .


----------



## FishOn00

Pier at Lorain. 10 lb power braid. Tie lure directly to line no leader or swivel.


----------



## Smithnp

Thank you for all the input... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blumpkin

Cool hearing all the line setups. I am currently stuck with and totally digging a striped bass set up. Like 10yr old #35 Firesline Crystal. Uni to a barrel swivel then 
12 -18" of 12 - 20# P Line Flouro. Gonna build a lighter set up around #14 Braid. Dig what Fish On is running.
Lot of people don't want to run the swivel, and I think they are correct. On my next line set up I will do a wind on leader with 2' of #10 Flouro as a leader. I don't use snaps unless I am Musky Fishing. 

I am a fly fisherman, I will always use a leader.

Anyone out tonight, I will head that way.


----------



## Cashregisterface

I use a 5 foot floor carbon liter when it's light out when trolling. Night bite I use 30# braid. No liter. The walleye don't care what line your using. Sometimes walleye can accidentally get a tooth on the mono line and when you real up. Everything is gone


----------



## shorelineguy

Cashregisterface said:


> I use a 5 foot floor carbon liter when it's light out when trolling. Night bite I use 30# braid. No liter. The walleye don't care what line your using. Sometimes walleye can accidentally get a tooth on the mono line and when you real up. Everything is gone



when using braid do you go by lb test diameter when determining how much to spool onto a reel and how light of a set you can go with ?


----------



## Cashregisterface

30 is equal to 8 pound mono. I use line counters. And I run boards. Sure braid is a little heavier. But not much changes.


----------



## adamrichard

Is it possible for there to be too many bait fish out? Last night I saw thousands of bait fish swimming along Edgewater shore and got skunked. There were a good number of guys out and I only saw maybe 3 fish for the night. Just seems like there may have been too much food available. Other elements could have contributed to the slow bite ("wind from the East, fishing least", etc), but I wasn't sure if anyone has noticed nights are slower when there is that number of bait in close.


----------



## shorelineguy

adamrichard said:


> Is it possible for there to be too many bait fish out? Last night I saw thousands of bait fish swimming along Edgewater shore and got skunked. There were a good number of guys out and I only saw maybe 3 fish for the night. Just seems like there may have been too much food available. Other elements could have contributed to the slow bite ("wind from the East, fishing least", etc), but I wasn't sure if anyone has noticed nights are slower when there is that number of bait in close.



my friend was down there and popped one just after midnight and he stated the same thing. it was a lot of action in front of him but nothing was taking. he started casting more left to right and finally got a slab white bass and a 7lber back to back. I wonder if a slow retrieve does more harm than good when baitfish are in abundance like that?


----------



## adamrichard

shorelineguy said:


> my friend was down there and popped one just after midnight and he stated the same thing. it was a lot of action in front of him but nothing was taking. he started casting more left to right and finally got a slab white bass and a 7lber back to back. I wonder if a slow retrieve does more harm than good when baitfish are in abundance like that?


I thought the same. Lot of action in front of me with...clearly something was chasing after some of the fish. I know a lot of that had to have been from white bass, but I am sure there were some eyes chasing, too.


----------



## FishOn00

adamrichard said:


> Is it possible for there to be too many bait fish out? Last night I saw thousands of bait fish swimming along Edgewater shore and got skunked. There were a good number of guys out and I only saw maybe 3 fish for the night. Just seems like there may have been too much food available. Other elements could have contributed to the slow bite ("wind from the East, fishing least", etc), but I wasn't sure if anyone has noticed nights are slower when there is that number of bait in close.


I have noticed the large amount of bail fish too. I have had decent success at Lorain jigging the rapla pretty aggressively to trigger strikes. If you agitate them they are more than likely to strike in my experience.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anyone ever throw smaller cranks instead of husky jerk or any stick bait for that matter? Saw a few fish last night sitting at the surface, and I thought to myself what if I threw like a 1minus or something along those lines


----------



## HappySnag

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anyone ever throw smaller cranks instead of husky jerk or any stick bait for that matter? Saw a few fish last night sitting at the surface, and I thought to myself what if I threw like a 1minus or something along those lines


you have to find out, what they like that night,swim bait,HJ any size and color,vibe and jigs with twister tail or swim bait.
if you have lot of food,the feeding period is short 30 min and they are full,the feeding time change every day.
they may have 4 feeding by 30 min in 24 hours.


----------



## FishOn00

HappySnag said:


> you have to find out, what they like that night,swim bait,HJ any size and color,vibe and jigs with twister tail or swim bait.
> if you have lot of food,the feeding period is short 30 min and they are full,the feeding time change every day.
> they may have 4 feeding by 30 min in 24 hours.


Agree with Snag it may take 10 lure changes to find that right one but if you're willing to work you will find It. I take two poles each with a different color and start there. Clown and Blue/Chrome in 14 are the first two out of the box always.


----------



## FishOn00

Heading out to Lorain now. Will post how it goes!


----------



## FishOn00

FishOn00 said:


> Heading out to Lorain now. Will post how it goes!


Went 3 for 6 or 7. All about 7 or 8 lbs. 730 to 12:00. Clown 14 was the ticket. Had 3 on stringer somehow two got off with all the wave action tonight. Overall good night for only the end of October. Fish On!


----------



## shorelineguy

FishOn00 said:


> Went 3 for 6 or 7. All about 7 or 8 lbs. 730 to 12:00. Clown 14 was the ticket. Had 3 on stringer somehow two got off with all the wave action tonight. Overall good night for only the end of October. Fish On!



way to get em!!!. isthere a lot of lighting in Lorain?


----------



## FishOn00

shorelineguy said:


> way to get em!!!. isthere a lot of lighting in Lorain?


Not too much although the moon was shining pretty bright didn't seem to effect anything though


----------



## HappySnag

FishOn00 said:


> Not too much although the moon was shining pretty bright didn't seem to effect anything though


I put them on stinger and cut there troat neve put them In woter,the stringer protect them,not to slip betwen the rocks.when you clean them no blood mess on cutting bord,everithing nice and clean.


----------



## kevn357

HappySnag said:


> I put them on stinger and cut there troat neve put them In woter,the stringer protect them,not to slip betwen the rocks.when you clean them no blood mess on cutting bord,everithing nice and clean.


Can the meat go bad if you kill them right away and fish for several hours before filleting them? 
I was always told to keep them alive in the water and put on ice while transporting before filleting. Didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Erieangler51

If it's cooler out they will be fine bled out and on a stringer. On warmer nights I wouldn't do it.


----------



## HappySnag

I got fish 5pm cut them put them on stringer not in woter,fish to 11pm,bring them home put them in frige and file next day,they are perfect every time.the air temperature was 70 degres.dead fish spoil in water faster,put them on shore or put them on ice for keeping them longer 2,3 days before fileting.


----------



## Dmrman21

Any one gonna try Lorain tonight was thinking about heading down there


----------



## ohcultiv8tor

Sure looks right tonight, just drove up to lake


----------



## silverbullet

im gonna go cast a few here soon. Avon Lake area. then over to lorain.


----------



## mmeyer1977

silverbullet said:


> im gonna go cast a few here soon. Avon Lake area. then over to lorain.


Went to Huron lastnight with a buddy. We got there around 1030pm. Much to my surprise there was nobody there. Shad were in thick. Water was decent. No walleye. Now i see why no one was there. Trying again when the wind settles.


----------



## AtticaFish

mmeyer1977 said:


> Went to Huron lastnight with a buddy. We got there around 1030pm. Much to my surprise there was nobody there. Shad were in thick. Water was decent. No walleye. Now i see why no one was there. Trying again when the wind settles.


mmeyer1977 - I've been wanting to get up to Huron myself, but don't really want to make the long walk out on those nasty rocks by myself. If you plan on heading up there on a Fri/Sat night, shoot me a PM and i can meet you there and tag along if you don't mind.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Sorry for the late post...went to lorain this morning before working a perch charter. Hit the rocks on beach side around 4 and found a wicked current making things difficult so headed to handicap pier. Had 3 short strikes I missed less than 5 feet from the rocks and finally connected with a lime crush perfect 10 around 5. Had to leave for the boat by 530 so only one I got. Felt good to break the ice and get the first one of the night bite out of the way.


Nice job Brian!


----------



## mmeyer1977

AtticaFish said:


> mmeyer1977 - I've been wanting to get up to Huron myself, but don't really want to make the long walk out on those nasty rocks by myself. If you plan on heading up there on a Fri/Sat night, shoot me a PM and i can meet you there and tag along if you don't mind.


No problem Attica. We might try battery park again too. Saw 2 caught there a couple days ago. My dad got 1 of them. Not as far to walk but fish numbers arent large yet. But both fish were over 25in and fat.


----------



## BlueMax

You can shore fish in spots along most of your long red line. This is Gordon Park. Looks like up to the CEI power discharge is all that is shown. E 55th is further to the west and not shown on your map. The short red line is the boat ramps and Inter-City Yacht Club. No fishing there but Some fishing to the NE side of ramps. The blue line is the nature preserve as it is marked on map. Not sure if fishing is allowed. I do see a light there occasionally when we troll the area.There is access to it from near the Lakefront Park HQ. The map you used in not very good as it does not show details.


----------



## My Demeyes

mmeyer1977 said:


> No problem Attica. We might try battery park again too. Saw 2 caught there a couple days ago. My dad got 1 of them. Not as far to walk but fish numbers arent large yet. But both fish were over 25in and fat.


My very first time night fishing off battery park back in the 80's, I was a young teenager, as we were walking out we passed guys walking in with wheelbarrows full of huge fish, other guys dragging 10 walleye on a stringer cause they were to heavy to carry. I could not wait to get to our spot, that was quite a first impression.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

My Demeyes said:


> My very first time night fishing off battery park back in the 80's, I was a young teenager, as we were walking out we passed guys walking in with wheelbarrows full of huge fish, other guys dragging 10 walleye on a stringer cause they were to heavy to carry. I could not wait to get to our spot, that was quite a first impression.


The one walleye that I have caught from battery park when I was 14 I have it mounted 30 inches and 12lbs! I've been other nights here and there and saw very few fish from there over the years but good quality size fish when I do! I like battery park because I heard of what it used to produce back in the 80's and 90's and saw a few nights in the 2000's where it produced fish when hardly anyone else was there. Honestly don't think that many guys fish it anymore but I know that they're are still walleye to be caught there. Actually thinking about giving it a shot on Monday! It's due to turn on there pretty good at some point again! Hopefully this year!


----------



## AtticaFish

mmeyer1977 said:


> No problem Attica. We might try battery park again too. Saw 2 caught there a couple days ago. My dad got 1 of them. Not as far to walk but fish numbers arent large yet. But both fish were over 25in and fat.



Cool! Never fished at Battery Park but have heard good things over the years. Guess i overlook it and always head West to Catawba SP, Mazurik or Lakeside. I've fished Huron during daylight but never ventured out there at night. Yep, let me know if you head either direction. Did get a decent one in Willard tonight though.


----------



## shorelineguy

where is battery park? i would be coming from Cleveland


----------



## AC_ESS

shorelineguy said:


> where is battery park? i would be coming from Cleveland


Its in Sandusk, Ohio near Damons. These guys are referencing a time frame when shore fishing for walleye in the Bay was amazing. I was fishing it in the late 80's and early 90's. Everyone was pulling FO's. Not so much anymore. Its good but not like Huron of Cleveland.


----------



## shorelineguy

AC_ESS said:


> Its in Sandusk, Ohio near Damons. These guys are referencing a time frame when shore fishing for walleye in the Bay was amazing. I was fishing it in the late 80's and early 90's. Everyone was pulling FO's. Not so much anymore. Its good but not like Huron of Cleveland.




thanks for the info. Huron is great just a not so great walk with rods and tackle lol but I guess that's what makes it special, not everyone is willing to walk that far.


----------



## hvywtstan

I am from Sandusky and fished it at the end of the time frame you are talking,early2000. I give it a go every year since and get only a few,Huron is better by far,but one never knows,so I keep at it. I will post if it gets hot. They are being caught there now but I heard the best night produced 6 fish.


----------



## Spinnerbait

I don't get to post too much but I got 2 (5 1/2 & 3 1/2 lb's) at Lorain last night both on clown and both before 8 pm. It looked like the boats were doing well


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

Got one 7 last night then 725 this morning at Lorain on smith wick clown


----------



## shorelineguy

Onehitwonder3998 said:


> Got one 7 last night then 725 this morning at Lorain on smith wick clown


is the sun up run decent as well?


----------



## blumpkin

My E. Cleveland Honey hole has been slow but steady.
I have learned a lot about the night shore bite. Deep divers play a more important role than I had figured. Night before the full moon a guy limited out using countdowns and deep divers. I was using standard husky jerks and could only manage short strikes. That said... I lucked into this one last night on a shallow running Black and Gold Rattling Rogue. Lots of times they just eat the thing at the end of the retrieve.
Idiot proof.


----------



## shorelineguy

blumpkin said:


> My E. Cleveland Honey hole has been slow but steady.
> I have learned a lot about the night shore bite. Deep divers play a more important role than I had figured. Night before the full moon a guy limited out using countdowns and deep divers. I was using standard husky jerks and could only manage short strikes. That said... I lucked into this one last night on a shallow running Black and Gold Rattling Rogue. Lots of times they just eat the thing at the end of the retrieve.
> Idiot proof.



I have been scared to fish deep divers from shore... I guess I need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## blumpkin

Deep divers or shallow runners they hit during the pause you do before you bring the bait up before your next cast.
Seems like deep divers spend more time in the strike zone,
get hit during the retrieve more often and probably have a more exaggerated wobble at slow retrieve speeds.


----------



## shorelineguy

blumpkin said:


> Deep divers or shallow runners they hit during the pause you do before you bring the bait up before your next cast.
> Seems like deep divers spend more time in the strike zone,
> get hit during the retrieve more often and probably have a more exaggerated wobble at slow retrieve speeds.



great info. I will look at a few deep divers. do you know if anyone fishes Euclid beach or Neff road at night?


----------



## blumpkin

That is pretty much where I operate out of.
Anyone who wants to fish, the meet up spot is Blue Breeze Sports bar on Lakeshore pretty cool spot, good bar food / $1.50 beers.


----------



## shorelineguy

blumpkin said:


> That is pretty much where I operate out of.
> Anyone who wants to fish, the meet up spot is Blue Breeze Sports bar on Lakeshore pretty cool spot, good bar food / $1.50 beers.


I will take you up on that offer one of these days appreciate the info


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Got 2 in Lorain last night on husky jerk ! Only had to wait until about 1 am to get them but it was worth the wait. Started fish at 7pm and didn't finish until about 3 am! Only saw one caught on the east end rocks! Will be back at it on Monday!


----------



## ErieBoy75

We got 4 trolling lorain tonight. ALL on blue chrome HJ14. Thanks to my pal Andy for that tip. Kinda nasty out there.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anybody done any good out of lorain lately? Was out last night and had fish swimming 5ft or less in front of me and couldn't buy a bite.


----------



## kevn357

Haven't been to Lorain yet, but fished Cleveland shore the other night and lots of bait fish but didn't hear of anyone catching anything. Weather is to warm in my opinion, waiting for crappy weather before I head back out.


----------



## blumpkin

Still managing to bring em in.
E. Cleveland last night on an old Yozuri Crystal Minnow.


----------



## My Demeyes

I've heard they have been doing well off battery park in sandusky


----------



## shorelineguy

blumpkin said:


> Still managing to bring em in.
> E. Cleveland last night on an old Yozuri Crystal Minnow.



I have a few questions about some spots. can I shoot you a pm?


----------



## AtticaFish

My Demeyes said:


> I've heard they have been doing well off battery park in sandusky


Heard a 3rd hand report (right from the mouth of a friend of a friend) from Huron Pier of 4 good fish in less than an hour caught Wednesday night Have to love those golden hours.

Off the main shorebound topic..... heard another (3rd hand as well, from not even a friend) that said they got a limit casting husky jerks from a boat up against Starve Island on Wednesday evening as well.


----------



## kevn357

I'm a greedy shore guy, I want my limit in 3 hours lol, getting colder soon.

If Battery Park is hitting again that's awesome. Such a small area though.

My goal is to sneak onto Cedar Point breakwall this year.


----------



## C.M.Jump

Here is what might be an odd question ---->> I caught a large one (30.5 in) at Huron last night. I heard long ago not to eat the big walleye because they taste strong & fishy so I tried to release it but without success. I even grabbed it by the tail to get water through the gills then it finally moved a little and looked stunned with gills and fins moving. After a couple minutes it was still near sitting by the edge of the rocks so I tried nudging it with the landing net and it still did not swim away. It was scooped back out of the water and was filleted later that night.
Do walleyes die after they are caught and can they be revived?
It is true that the big walleyes don't taste good or is this a just fish tale?


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

C.M.Jump said:


> Here is what might be an odd question ---->> I caught a large one (30.5 in) at Huron last night. I heard long ago not to eat the big walleye because they taste strong & fishy so I tried to release it but without success. I even grabbed it by the tail to get water through the gills then it finally moved a little and looked stunned with gills and fins moving. After a couple minutes it was still near sitting by the edge of the rocks so I tried nudging it with the landing net and it still did not swim away. It was scooped back out of the water and was filleted later that night.
> Do walleyes die after they are caught and can they be revived?
> It is true that the big walleyes don't taste good or is this a just fish tale?


Poppycock. Imho. Just make sure you get rid of all blood and the grey oily fat before you cook it. I think the 31" s I've caught taste the same as the 24" s. The smaller ones are just easier to clean.


----------



## shorelineguy

C.M.Jump said:


> Here is what might be an odd question ---->> I caught a large one (30.5 in) at Huron last night. I heard long ago not to eat the big walleye because they taste strong & fishy so I tried to release it but without success. I even grabbed it by the tail to get water through the gills then it finally moved a little and looked stunned with gills and fins moving. After a couple minutes it was still near sitting by the edge of the rocks so I tried nudging it with the landing net and it still did not swim away. It was scooped back out of the water and was filleted later that night.
> Do walleyes die after they are caught and can they be revived?
> It is true that the big walleyes don't taste good or is this a just fish tale?



they taste good to me not fishy at all ate a 9lb a few years ago and was delicious


----------



## steelies'n'eyes

C.M.Jump said:


> Here is what might be an odd question ---->> I caught a large one (30.5 in) at Huron last night


And when did that happen and where were you? I was on the corner at the lighthouse and had two and left about 8:00.


----------



## adamrichard

C.M.Jump said:


> Here is what might be an odd question ---->> I caught a large one (30.5 in) at Huron last night. I heard long ago not to eat the big walleye because they taste strong & fishy so I tried to release it but without success. I even grabbed it by the tail to get water through the gills then it finally moved a little and looked stunned with gills and fins moving. After a couple minutes it was still near sitting by the edge of the rocks so I tried nudging it with the landing net and it still did not swim away. It was scooped back out of the water and was filleted later that night.
> Do walleyes die after they are caught and can they be revived?
> It is true that the big walleyes don't taste good or is this a just fish tale?



Regarding the fish dying:

No, walleye do not always die upon catching them. If you plan on releasing them, handle them as you would any other fish...with respect, with haste, and with care. DO NOT fight them until the point of exhaustion. AVOID lifting them up by their gill cover (especially the big ones) when possible. Unhook them and get them back in the water ASAP...you may need to revive them a bit, but it shouldn't take long. Speed up the unhooking process with a good pair of pliers on hand. I have caught and released MANY big walleye with no problems...which leads to the second part...

Eating big walleye:

There are going to be guys on here that will tell you they taste fine, and frankly, they won't be awful, however it is true that bigger walleye can be more fishy/intense/gamey than smaller walleyes. During the spring when my dad has his boat ready, we typically release most walleyes over 28" because of this reason. We're confident we'll catch smaller, better tasting walleye, so why blow our bag limits by catching fish that won't taste as a good and have a better chance of reproducing? That's just our take on it.

That said, since I do not have a boat available to me now, and since casting at the rocks can be so hit and miss, I have kept two fish that were 29" and 30" respectively this season. Should I start to consistently catch smaller fish, I'll likely put back the bigger fish as I catch them. Once I have a few fish harvested for a few nice fish fries with my family this season, I'll start releasing the fish regardless of their size.


Just remember to always follow bag and size limits, treat the fish with respect, and help maintain our amazing fishery by practicing catch & release, or, at the very least, be selective in your harvest and resist being greedy.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## C.M.Jump

steelies'n'eyes said:


> And when did that happen and where were you? I was on the corner at the lighthouse and had two and left about 8:00.


Thanks -- I took care to removed all the fat from the fillet. 
I was on the west wall until about 8:30. I did not go to the end because I saw the dredging. A couple years ago the bite was hot until they started dredging the river, so I thought the west wall would have better water clarity. Water was clear with shad swimming near the rocks. Overall not many fish caught on west, but a few were taken.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Went to Lorain last night with nothing to show! It's been pretty slow fellas recently..hoping with this nasty wind and weather that it will make them active again! Thinking about going out again tonight somewhere but don't know where at yet and Monday also! Will try to post results asap


----------



## zeroguage419

When you caught that fish was there a kayak out in front of you? As I was trolling by I saw a fish caught on shore and even at that distance at night I thought to myself, damn that's a big fish. As far as eating large fish go, I had a friend who claimed the same thing big fish were too fishy for him. I cooked a 21 inch and a 29 inch walleye, he tried both. He could not tell the difference. I personally believe it all has to do with how you clean them and how you cook them.


----------



## trapperjon

C.M.Jump said:


> Here is what might be an odd question ---->> I caught a large one (30.5 in) at Huron last night. I heard long ago not to eat the big walleye because they taste strong & fishy so I tried to release it but without success. I even grabbed it by the tail to get water through the gills then it finally moved a little and looked stunned with gills and fins moving. After a couple minutes it was still near sitting by the edge of the rocks so I tried nudging it with the landing net and it still did not swim away. It was scooped back out of the water and was filleted later that night.
> Do walleyes die after they are caught and can they be revived?
> It is true that the big walleyes don't taste good or is this a just fish tale?


Just bleed them out and they'll taste fine.


----------



## C.M.Jump

zeroguage419 said:


> When you caught that fish was there a kayak out in front of you? As I was trolling by I saw a fish caught on shore and even at that distance at night I thought to myself, damn that's a big fish. As far as eating large fish go, I had a friend who claimed the same thing big fish were too fishy for him. I cooked a 21 inch and a 29 inch walleye, he tried both. He could not tell the difference. I personally believe it all has to do with how you clean them and how you cook them.


Yes - I saw the kayak going by last night and was think that would be fun if I was only 10 yrs younger. That is nice set up you have, it is so well lit and easy to spot even with the low profile. Did you get any takers in the yak last night?


----------



## zeroguage419

I trolled for four and a half hours last night and did not catch one damn fish lol. I wanted to make sure I was extremely visible but I believe the bright light may have hindered my ability to catch fish.


----------



## Dagojoe

New to shore fishing for Walleye. Where is a good place to go in the Avon Area?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Dagojoe said:


> New to shore fishing for Walleye. Where is a good place to go in the Avon Area?


Bes place for you is to go down to lorain. I'm in sheffield lake and that's where I usually go


----------



## kneedeep

trapperjon said:


> Just bleed them out and they'll taste fine


I have caught many big old fat walleye and personally prefer them over perch. I take my time when cleaning and preparing them by,
1) bleeding out if you can. 2) remove all the mud vein on the lateral line. 3) I wont eat the belly meat. 4) remove the cheeks and enjoy. 5) if the pieces are too thick I will cut to thin chunks like nuggets. "they cook up more evenly"
many will say i waste allot of fish but most say it was the best fish they have had and the only thing better to me is crappie and bluegill.


----------



## K Metzger

kneedeep said:


> I have caught many big old fat walleye and personally prefer them over perch. I take my time when cleaning and preparing them by,
> 1) bleeding out if you can. 2) remove all the mud vein on the lateral line. 3) I wont eat the belly meat. 4) remove the cheeks and enjoy. 5) if the pieces are too thick I will cut to thin chunks like nuggets. "they cook up more evenly"
> many will say i waste allot of fish but most say it was the best fish they have had and the only thing better to me is crappie and bluegill.


Also remove any red meat that is close to the skin.


----------



## j4gash

The key to eating big Walleye is to remove ALL THE DARK MEAT, and bones on the two sections of the fillet. I call it the zipper. Lay the blade of your knife flat on the fillet and press down hard so you only skim the dark meat off the fillet.


----------



## HappySnag

j4gash said:


> The key to eating big Walleye is to remove ALL THE DARK MEAT, and bones on the two sections of the fillet. I call it the zipper. Lay the blade of your knife flat on the fillet and press down hard so you only skim the dark meat off the fillet.


zipper them,cut them to 3" pieses and now clean the dark meat with sharp nife.


----------



## zeroguage419

Got 2 and lost 4 on nickleplate pier in huron tonight. everyone i saw had a few fish


----------



## FINSEEKER II

zeroguage419 said:


> Got 2 and lost 4 on nickleplate pier in huron tonight. everyone i saw had a few fish


About time we got a good report coming out of Huron!!!!


----------



## HappySnag

zeroguage419 said:


> Got 2 and lost 4 on nickleplate pier in huron tonight. everyone i saw had a few fish


what time they hit,and coler of lure?

thanks snag


----------



## zeroguage419

They hit from about 830 and Was still going at 1130 when I left but my son was getting tired. Got them on a glass clown husky and a Smithwick rogue emerald shiner. Everyone I talked to got them on different colors.


----------



## Cashregisterface

I like this app. You have fishing reports and you have cooking reports too.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

I have only been to nickel plate twice and that was probably like 8 years ago ! Always wondered if they still did pretty good there but now I know. Always see a few guys fishing there but never convince myself to give it a try. Might have to give it a go tomorrow! Also to report I got one of the rocks in Lorain Friday night!


----------



## zeroguage419

I normally go to the west wall, but with the strong west wind I chose the east side of Nickleplate. Probably would have gone to slant wall of the Huron pier but the dredge was there. Looks like this is my new "west wind" spot.


----------



## blumpkin

I've learned a lot, going back to #30 pound braid the good Suffix. I am going to concentrate on a new level of fish...
The Perch Eater.



"OLD HALF TAil"
Yozuri Crystal Minnow PerchIsh.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN

We went to Lorain on Saturday (Nov 7th) and got 2 walleye. Hopefully it will be better next weekend.


----------



## zeroguage419

went out this morning with a friend from 1:30 am till 4:30 at nickleplate in huron. he lost one at the net. slow night. may try the kayak again tonight if weather permits.


----------



## shorelineguy

went to 72nd fished from 6-1. one hook up but short lived. a few  caught right next to me... still trying to get on the score board


----------



## blumpkin

Managed to get another one. Helsinki Shad HJ 14.
Suffix 832 braid is noticeably better than... Anything else.
I think #30 braid from shore is way less headaches than #20.

Gonna head West for a change tonight.


----------



## midoh39

I'm heading up to marblehead this weekend, has there been anythingcoming out of mazuricks or lakeside? Or am I better off heading east to Huron?


----------



## shorelineguy

blumpkin said:


> Managed to get another one. Helsinki Shad HJ 14.
> Suffix 832 braid is noticeably better than... Anything else.
> I think #30 braid from shore is way less headaches than #20.
> 
> Gonna head West for a change tonight.
> View attachment 197229


what would be some of the pros with the higher lb braids?


----------



## HappySnag

shorelineguy said:


> what would be some of the pros with the higher lb braids?


last night I got one eye 7pm of E 55,HJ14 silver blue,
one guy hit one 10pm on silver Hot & Tots.
We were cut by trolers 5 times,could not cast,the bords were 20' from rocks,WTF?


----------



## AtticaFish

HappySnag said:


> ....We were cut by trolers 5 times,could not cast,the bords were 20' from rocks,WTF?


Wow - that would piss me off loosing some big husky jerks like that. Sounds like they should leave the boat at the dock and just walk out on the rocks.


----------



## RRKEYZX

AtticaFish said:


> Wow - that would piss me off loosing some big husky jerks like that. Sounds like they should leave the boat at the dock and just walk out on the rocks.


Unless you have a headlamp on and are moving it's very hard to see folks on the rocks from a boat unless you're siloietted against the skyline. Everyone wants to work the rocks because they have a lot of fish eating the bait pushed up there. Share the water, people.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish

RRKEYZX said:


> ..... Everyone wants to work the rocks because they have a lot of fish eating the bait pushed up there......


Not trying to be a smart a$$ here and honestly have no clue about the Cleveland area piers/breakwalls since i am way over West......... but aren't there other breakwalls to fish that do not have shore anglers? The bait are getting pushed up everywhere. Just thinking there has to be many more miles of breakwalls that do not have public shore access that a boat could fish and 'share' what limited shore access points there are with those who do not have boats. Do the bait fish not get pushed up against the main breakwall of the harbor? For all i know, you have to get in line with your boat to troll up and down that? No clue, just asking.


----------



## RRKEYZX

AtticaFish said:


> Not trying to be a smart a$$ here and honestly have no clue about the Cleveland area piers/breakwalls since i am way over West......... but aren't there other breakwalls to fish that do not have shore anglers? The bait are getting pushed up everywhere. Just thinking there has to be many more miles of breakwalls that do not have public shore access that a boat could fish and 'share' what limited shore access points there are with those who do not have boats. Do the bait fish not get pushed up against the main breakwall of the harbor? For all i know, you have to get in line with your boat to troll up and down that? No clue, just asking.


If I see guys on the rocks I swing wide far more than a cast's length away. If I can't see you on the rocks I can't swing wide, that's the point. Its not like the guys fishing shallow are cutting people off on purpose is all I was saying. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamrichard

RRKEYZX said:


> If I see guys on the rocks I swing wide far more than a cast's length away. If I can't see you on the rocks I can't swing wide, that's the point. Its not like the guys fishing shallow are cutting people off on purpose is all I was saying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You're right. Most guys DO swing out wide and are courteous of shore guys. Last night, however, even when I flashed them with my lights, one boat filled with bad apples did not care at all. I know this because they flashed their lights back at me. So annoying. Thankfully most boaters are not those guys.


----------



## kevn357

RRKEYZX said:


> *Unless you have a headlamp on and are moving it's very hard to see folks on the rocks* from a boat unless you're siloietted against the skyline. Everyone wants to work the rocks because they have a lot of fish eating the bait pushed up there. Share the water, people.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Nothing personal but you are wrong and this mentality by boaters needs to stop. This is prime night bite time for shore anglers and there's no need to see the rocks to know that there are people casting from these spots. Boaters need to know where shore anglers have their extremely limited access and stay away from casting distance. 

Boaters have tons of breakwall access that shore guys don't. To say "Share the water, people" is asinine.


----------



## RRKEYZX

kevn357 said:


> Nothing personal but you are wrong and this mentality by boaters needs to stop. This is prime night bite time for shore anglers and there's no need to see the rocks to know that there are people casting from these spots. Boaters need to know where shore anglers have their extremely limited access and stay away from casting distance.
> 
> Boaters have tons of breakwall access that shore guys don't. To say "Share the water, people" is asinine.


I'm in no position to tell people if they're wrong or right. I can say that I do my best to stay out of people's way and make sure to let the shore guys cast their baits without me getting in their way. I bought a boat so I can troll the lake, wherever I choose, as long as I respect other outdoorsmen. With that said, the idea that I'm supposed to know the location of every rock jetty with people on it, and steer clear of them all in pitch black is acinine. We're catching fish shallow so we're fishing shallow, period. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevn357

RRKEYZX said:


> I'm in no position to tell people if they're wrong or right. I can say that I do my best to stay out of people's way and make sure to let the shore guys cast their baits without me getting in their way. * I bought a boat so I can troll the lake, wherever I choose, as long as I respect other outdoorsmen. * With that said, the idea that I'm supposed to know the location of every rock jetty with people on it, and steer clear of them all in pitch black is acinine. We're catching fish shallow so we're fishing shallow, period.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It's all about respect. There's a common courtesy between shore anglers and boat anglers. And when a boat comes into a popular shore spot and gets in the way they need to be called out on it. It's rare but it happens. There aren't many shore spots to be aware of. Fish shallow and enjoy it, I'm not saying boats have no right to do so.


----------



## Erieangler51

Ended up with 6 for the 2 of us tonight. Dropped 4 at the shore in the surge from the waves. Biggest around 9 lbs. Casting the rocks out west. Custom p10s did the trick. Had a blast as it was my first time casting for them from shore. Lake was bumpy easy 3-5s and was getting worse


----------



## kevn357

Nice catch!


----------



## shorelineguy

fished 72nd tonight saw a few fish caught but couldn't get anything going. hooked a gull and it flew away with my clown HJ smh. if catching a gull counts, Im on the scoreboard . I'll be lure shopping for another clown hj, and definitely will invest in some p10s . is 8lb braid too light? everyone seems to be throwin 30lb braid on here from shore at least


----------



## Erieangler51

We were both throwing 8 lb fireline. 2 of the 4 we dropped chaffed the line on the rocks but other than that no problems. The surge would push them up into cracks in the rocks and would chafe off trying to wiggle fish out of cracks and into the net,


----------



## salmon king

shorelineguy said:


> fished 72nd tonight saw a few fish caught but couldn't get anything going. hooked a gull and it flew away with my clown HJ smh. if catching a gull counts, Im on the scoreboard . I'll be lure shopping for another clown hj, and definitely will invest in some p10s . is 8lb braid too light? everyone seems to be throwin 30lb braid on here from shore at least


Good luck finding a clown hj at Walmart, dicks , gander mountain.. they can't keep proper stock of inventory ...


----------



## kevn357

salmon king said:


> Good luck finding a clown hj at Walmart, dicks , gander mountain.. they can't keep proper stock of inventory ...


I picked a couple HJ12s at Dicks a week ago in Fairmount. I was shocked to see them in stock. On sale for 4.97


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> We were both throwing 8 lb fireline. 2 of the 4 we dropped chaffed the line on the rocks but other than that no problems. The surge would push them up into cracks in the rocks and would chafe off trying to wiggle fish out of cracks and into the net,



yeah same thing happened when I caught my personal best gull lol. I will probably upgrade lb test. maybe not 30 but close to it. any suggestions on p10 colors ? also does anyone fish purples or pinks from shore? I always see charter guys trolling with those colors alot, but never hear of guys pitching those colors from shore


----------



## Erieangler51

They were trial runs my buddy painted up so I couldn't tell Ya names as they didn't have any. I don't really remember the colors on the 1 I was using I just grabbed it out of his box clipped it on and got a fish the first cast so it stayed on for awile. I think gold, green, pink, purple, and white were all on the 1 I was throwing


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> They were trial runs my buddy painted up so I couldn't tell Ya names as they didn't have any. I don't really remember the colors on the 1 I was using I just grabbed it out of his box clipped it on and got a fish the first cast so it stayed on for awile. I think gold, green, pink, purple, and white were all on the 1 I was throwing



that's a busy lure lol. whatever works though


----------



## Erieangler51

Was very busy. I'll see if he can send some pics.


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> Was very busy. I'll see if he can send some pics.


thanks I'm just trying to get a feel for this whole P10 thing all the shore guys I fish with are pretty much bomber, husky jerks, xraps exclusively so it's hard to get a feel whenever I ask them about other lures and colors outside of clown, firetiger, blue silver, perch. but I know their are alternatives out there lol


----------



## HappySnag

AtticaFish said:


> Not trying to be a smart a$$ here and honestly have no clue about the Cleveland area piers/breakwalls since i am way over West......... but aren't there other breakwalls to fish that do not have shore anglers? The bait are getting pushed up everywhere. Just thinking there has to be many more miles of breakwalls that do not have public shore access that a boat could fish and 'share' what limited shore access points there are with those who do not have boats. Do the bait fish not get pushed up against the main breakwall of the harbor? For all i know, you have to get in line with your boat to troll up and down that? No clue, just asking.


the Cleveland shore fisherman use 1 mile shore Eat 55 to East 72,and 1 mile at Edge water.
no acses to shore fisherman 20 miles shore from Rocky River to Wild Wood and 2 miles brake wall in front of Cleveland.
if you like to fish where are shore fisherman,fish with them or stay 100 yards of the rocks,no excuse I coud not see you,two guys fish next to me and they had there had lamp on all time while there casting ,and 5 boats cut us of,maybe I have to cary 440V generator,what they use on higway,and light up the rocks.


----------



## shorelineguy

salmon king said:


> Good luck finding a clown hj at Walmart, dicks , gander mountain.. they can't keep proper stock of inventory ...



I shop online, fishusa.com or tacklewarehouse.com free shipping with orders over a certain dollar amount. which isn't hard to achieve when buying walleye gear lol


----------



## Erieangler51

Fin feathers also sell them. It's hard to keep any stickbaits in stock in northern Ohio in the fall.


----------



## meatman

I've found quite a few at fishermans central


----------



## Erieangler51

Pretty much sold out for the time being. Was in yesterday morning and had very few left. Said he ordered 75 of each color the first of the month and can't keep em on the shelf.


----------



## meatman

I'm partially to blame for him being out


----------



## Erieangler51

Same here and my buddy or clear ones lol


----------



## zeroguage419

Fished behind the police station in sandusky last night with a friend. He got 2 and lost one. guy on the left of me got one and lost one. I got nothing....


----------



## FINSEEKER II

It's getting good all along the shoreline from Sandusky to Conny. Time to get serious about the nite-bite!!


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone hitting Cleveland tonight? I'm thinking 72nd 10 to 15 mph south east wind to your back should be pretty fishable


----------



## KTkiff

I got one tonight about 7


----------



## shorelineguy

KTkiff said:


> I got one tonight about 7
> 
> View attachment 197434



what area?


----------



## KTkiff

shorelineguy said:


> what area?


Eastlake


----------



## trapperjon

KTkiff said:


> Eastlake


Had 1on and lost it before I could even grab the net, hit hard about 10' from the rocks, blue/glass HJ. Only seen 1 fish caught, Lorain east wall


----------



## zeroguage419

Went to west wall of Huron pier. Got nothing. Didn't see any caught either. Heard some second hand reports that they have been doing good at catawba/lakeside/Miller ferry area. Will be heading there my next trip.


----------



## Osmerus

Got this nice one last night off the rocks in the cleveland area. Saw a couple others caught.


----------



## lawrence tracey

KTkiff said:


> I got one tonight about 7
> 
> View attachment 197434


What lure you get him on? .... Thew bunch of cranks last night... no takers.... Lorain 5 to 8 pm..


----------



## joefromakron

Last night in Euclid I got a approx. 26 inch walleye on a perch pattern husky jerk and a pretty reasonable sized steelhead on a green/white 3/4 oz Little Cleo around 9 or 9:30 The guy with me got to fall in the lake landing the steelhead....


----------



## matticito

I was at 72nd last night only for an hour from about 730 to 845. were lots of minnows there when i arrived and i snagged a couple white bass on clown HJ. Then at sometime the minnows seemed to go disperse a bit. I had a line out too with a large shiner i froze from out at fairport and had 2 bites. I imagine white bass as well.


----------



## TheShoreman

KTkiff said:


> Eastlake


Not like every god damn person isn't already there. 50 people fish that place at a time and 3 are caught and every person gets on their phones. Idiots.


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> Not like every god damn person isn't already there. 50 people fish that place at a time and 3 are caught and every person gets on their phones. Idiots.


Is it supposed to be a secret spot? I have boat to fish there now. I haven't seen 50 at one time there yet. Spidey senses major butt hurt for no reason.lol


----------



## TheShoreman

ldrjay said:


> Is it supposed to be a secret spot? I have boat to fish there now. I haven't seen 50 at one time there yet. Spidey senses major butt hurt for no reason.lol


 No butt hurt I just don't understand it. Every night at sun down the walls full. And I never said it was a secret. Keep trolling.


----------



## ldrjay

Try going later five people maybe. Quit whining. Not as many places out east here as Cleveland. Try fairport. No goes there. Wally are there to. Not trolling mearly pointing out the obvious. Lol


----------



## ldrjay

Actually I prefer trolling there. Cover more water and access all that private shore now that you mention it. Lol so your right I like trolling. Drift casting works well too fyi.


----------



## nooffseason

Hey can I get directions to the secret spot in Eastlake? Maybe gps coordinates would work even better. Thinking even more here......why don't ya just let me know exactly which rock to stand on. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Erieangler51

Lol There's no secrets when it comes to the fall bite. Pick a spot and join the crowds


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Not like every god damn person isn't already there. 50 people fish that place at a time and 3 are caught and every person gets on their phones. Idiots.


I agree, im there every night and it's elbow to elbow now.


----------



## ldrjay

I do fish there later than most due to my schedule. I also prefer the crappier weather ao I dont see all the fair weather guys. Other problem with it is its so small. Everyone wants the one corner. Lol ill stick to the boat and trolling till ive prevents it. That will always leave three less on the wall for you gentlemen. Ill do my part to help the crowd.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Welcome to fall brawl fishing...do what I do and take some time and look for the hidden gems. There are places all over that hold night time eyes well away from the popular spots. You get what u get when you hit the easy well known spots.


----------



## ldrjay

Leg work? Naw I want it easy! Ill have to look into this fall brawl thing. I just go out due to my love of walleye fishing.


----------



## Erieangler51

I missed sign up this year but 1st place this year I believe is $9200. For a $50 investment it's worth it if you do enough fall fishing.


----------



## ldrjay

Holy @#$/! Looks like ill definitely look into this.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Erieangler51 said:


> I missed sign up this year but 1st place this year I believe is $9200. For a $50 investment it's worth it if you do enough fall fishing.


Only 25 to enter


----------



## KTkiff

Did I miss something? I said Eastlake. I was on private property not the place you are all thinking. Where did I give specifics?


----------



## Erieangler51

Gotcha I knew it was 25-50


----------



## ldrjay

KTkiff said:


> Did I miss something? I said Eastlake. I was on private property not the place you are all thinking. Where did I give specifics?


I just responded to the fact that he said idiot about your post. When in fact you are not an idiot. In fact I think your a nice guy. Pity we have only met up once considering we fish all the same areas. Lol


----------



## trapperjon

ldrjay said:


> Is it supposed to be a secret spot? I have boat to fish there now. I haven't seen 50 at one time there yet. Spidey senses major butt hurt for no reason.lol


YES it's a secret. You should know that by now. : ) and don't tell anyone about huron or Lorain either. Idrjay does anybody try that long wall up your way ?


----------



## TheShoreman

I said idiotS not idiot. You are the idiot troll.


----------



## trapperjon

TheShoreman said:


> I said idiotS not idiot. You are the idiot troll.


Just remember that there's young people on this site too.


----------



## heron153

shorelineguy said:


> what would be some of the pros with the higher lb braids?


I have never seen a need for more than 20# braid on Erie. I have to read the rest of the posts yet to see what he said in reply...


----------



## heron153

most important thing is to keep the lure shape and size correct and keep it in the strike zone. Color is less important, though it sometimes matters. You can do ok to keep a few basics - something real dark for muddy water, something real natural for clean, and a few of the populars - blue/chrome/orange, clown, blue hawaiian, lemon/lime. Also have a white, a gold, and a silver and you should have everything you need for any situation


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> I said idiotS not idiot. You are the idiot troll.


Yes we established that I like to troll these waters. Lol ill be sure and advertise you secret spot at the local shops now to see if I can help get you a lil more company since you seem to like crowds. I like how the mods are letting you do name calling. Must be your buddies. Well sir you must be a great baby gator caller. Whaaa whaaa whaaa lmao. Thanks ive met my quota for making someone cry this week.



Trapper yes they do but my understanding is that the headlands is closed so they get dropped off and picked up at designated times. Since we cant specify a town with lakeshore access without kids getting their butthurt from the panties being bunched up, couple were caught in the same horbor in which we speak on the other end.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone going anywhere tonight!? Thinking about lakeside tonight! Have not made it there yet this year, I've been working Lorain with some decent success. Just want to make a change for a little bit! Have anyone been doing any good off of lakeside pier yet?


----------



## mmeyer1977

Walleyekingjr said:


> Anyone going anywhere tonight!? Thinking about lakeside tonight! Have not made it there yet this year, I've been working Lorain with some decent success. Just want to make a change for a little bit! Have anyone been doing any good off of lakeside pier yet?


Yes. They're catching fish at lakeside


----------



## Walleyekingjr

mmeyer1977 said:


> Yes. They're catching fish at lakeside


Thanks man ! Well will definitely give it a go tonight with some more added confidence!


----------



## blumpkin

Anytime you mention a spot online, plan on meeting 3-5 more people next time you fish there. Larger diameter braid = less wind knots. Especially if you have an older rod with big guides. There are many lesser known spots, if you find one... Keep it that way. I don't use background in my fish pics.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Amen


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anybody get any around cleveland tonight? Just got out here


----------



## Kevin05

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anybody get any around cleveland tonight? Just got out here[/QUOT


----------



## Kevin05

We left around 12 we were on a boat no hits nice marks by airport nothing to show for them though


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anyone throw jigs with twister tails this time of year? Just wondering


----------



## Bluewalleye

blumpkin said:


> Anytime you mention a spot online, plan on meeting 3-5 more people next time you fish there. Larger diameter braid = less wind knots. Especially if you have an older rod with big guides. There are many lesser known spots, if you find one... Keep it that way. I don't use background in my fish pics.


I am not trying to get in the middle of your guys pissing match. But are you saying that you come on here to get information, but are unwilling to really share any information? Just wondering


----------



## Cashregisterface

This is suppose to be fishing reports. Not discussions. Your in the wrong categorie if your looking for information besides walleye night bite reports. Get going


----------



## AtticaFish

I've often wondered why you don't see/hear anyone throwing jigs. Twisters, swimbaits and hair jigs work great this time of year on inland waters. 5" Kalins grubs are ideal twisters and there are some really nice swimbaits that are both big and have a good thump. I don't get up to Erie at night often enough to have good first hand knowledge.



BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anyone throw jigs with twister tails this time of year? Just wondering


----------



## ldrjay

AtticaFish said:


> I've often wondered why you don't see/hear anyone throwing jigs. Twisters, swimbaits and hair jigs work great this time of year on inland waters. 5" Kalins grubs are ideal twisters and there are some really nice swimbaits that are both big and have a good thump. I don't get up to Erie at night often enough to have good first hand knowledge.


Good question. I will give it a shot just for the hell of it next time I get out. Will let you guys know.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Went out of lorain last night from about 6-12. Ended up with 2. First came early on a blue chrome shallow bandit and 2nd came around 1130ish on clown p10. Tons of bait and actively feeding fish but hard to compete with live food.


----------



## zeroguage419

Went out of Huron from 6 till 10. Got nothing. Then went to catawba from 4 am till sun up. Nothing there either.


----------



## mmeyer1977

zeroguage419 said:


> Went out of Huron from 6 till 10. Got nothing. Then went to catawba from 4 am till sun up. Nothing there either.


Went to lakeside lastnight fished till 1am. I didn't get any. Fish were caught but early. Stayed thinking there would be another feeding.


----------



## just is

Fished lakeside last night picked up 4 and lost 2. Fished from 6 to 9


----------



## Spinnerbait

I was at Lorain last night 5:30 - 9:00 and got 2... 1 at 6 when lake was still choppy by the rocks and then another at 7:45 when the lake was flat.


----------



## walleyeslayer14

.


----------



## shorelineguy

walleyeslayer14 said:


> Blue is not accesible nor is the small red line. But the longer red line a the key.



????


----------



## Chef T

Anyone do any good early morning to dawn? I see the dusk into the night reports all over. As far as areas to fish, ive seen and caught shore walleye anywhere a breakwall touches lake erie. If the bait is there, so will the fish...


----------



## adamrichard

Chef T said:


> Anyone do any good early morning to dawn? I see the dusk into the night reports all over. As far as areas to fish, ive seen and caught shore walleye anywhere a breakwall touches lake erie. If the bait is there, so will the fish...


You'll hear guys fishing early morning from time to time. I think walleye go through feeding periods, and since they're typically most active at night, there's no reason to think the bite can't be hot before sunrise.

And, to note, you're right about where to fish. Find the bait, you'll find some walleyes.


----------



## Leerowlinson

I have been the same spot on and off for about 10 days while seeing baitfish galore every time, the water literally boils with the baitfish at surface have only seen 2 eyes caught in about 5 trips around sunset. If the walleyed are there then they have gorged themselves. I think, it is all about timing when they move in to feed, you either catch him when they are hammering the baitfish and hope one takes whatever you throw out there. I keep telling myself if I keep going to that spot that eventually the timing will work out. Otherwise it is a night of chatting with like minded crazies and enjoying the surroundings of the Lake under the sparkle of the stars with a few meteors as bonus points. Those meteors do not taste anything like fresh walleye though.
Last night I walked up on a guy asking him how he was doing, he replied, "well I got lucky...but not with my fishin pole." Really? "Yah I netted an eye from right along the shore under my feet." Now that is a story of of severe luck!


----------



## ldrjay

Leerowlinson said:


> Last night I walked up on a guy asking him how he was doing, he replied, "well I got lucky...but not with my fishin pole." Really? "Yah I netted an eye from right along the shore under my feet." Now that is a story of of severe luck!


 If im not mistaken he has lots of luck as thats illegal.


----------



## joefromakron

The game wardens do frown on that kind of stuff.... I had my license checked twice Sunday so they are out there also.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroguage419

Got 2 last night and 1 the night before off of lakeside.


----------



## mmeyer1977

zeroguage419 said:


> Got 2 last night and 1 the night before off of lakeside.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Buddy and i hit em at the right time! Got our limit and fun fished. Walleye on the bottom of the picture was put back. I released 5 and my buddy released 3. Shad were in thick. Walleye were throwing up shad. I dont think ive had a better night from shore . Forgot a cooler so we hauled them in the net.


----------



## Dmrman21

mmeyer1977 said:


> Buddy and i hit em at the right time! Got our limit and fun fished. Walleye on the bottom of the picture was put back. I released 5 and my buddy released 3. Shad were in thick. Walleye were throwing up shad. I dont think ive had a better night from shore . Forgot a cooler so we hauled them in the net.



Where were you fishing Huron? Lorain?


----------



## mmeyer1977

Dmrman21 said:


> Where were you fishing Huron? Lorain?


I can pm you where we were cause that kind of information is frowned upon by some people on this website


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'm gonna guess Cleveland...everyone I know that went there did well last night.


----------



## papa roach

mmeyer1977 said:


> Buddy and i hit em at the right time! Got our limit and fun fished. Walleye on the bottom of the picture was put back. I released 5 and my buddy released 3. Shad were in thick. Walleye were throwing up shad. I dont think ive had a better night from shore . Forgot a cooler so we hauled them in the net.


nice job neighbor


----------



## AtticaFish

mmeyer1977 said:


> I can pm you where.......


I bet you will get a few PM's!!! Amazing haul, looks/sounds like you hit the lottery.


----------



## HappySnag

AtticaFish said:


> I bet you will get a few PM's!!! Amazing haul, looks/sounds like you hit the lottery.


you should be testing your jigs.prime testing.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Went out of lorain last night from about 6-12. Ended up with 2. First came early on a blue chrome shallow bandit and 2nd came around 1130ish on clown p10. Tons of bait and actively feeding fish but hard to compete with live food.


Was there also on the mile long pier. Plenty of bait, lots of anglers. Tossed blue/chrome HJ14 all night, sundown til 2am to get em. They are starting to pick up, now you have to contend with the large schools of bait, lots of bait. Guys in the rocks seemed to be doing well coming off the beach side. Plan to get back at them asap. Also had to deal with some very strong winds with gust strong enough to float your lure in the air!!


----------



## heron153

There's gonna be a lot of fish in a lot of places. Hopefully, people can keep their heads on straight and no one is an a-hole trying to edge others out or casting where others were fishing while they unhook fish, etc. Every year is seems like it happens somewhere. We all have a-holes, but we don't have to BE a-holes!! Everybody be safe out there, especially with the ice that will eventually get here and make the rocks and piers slick!! I wish I could get out more this season, but it isn't working out for me right now.


----------



## heron153

ldrjay said:


> If im not mistaken he has lots of luck as thats illegal.


correct - you're not mistaken. That was an illegal take. Unless he told a warden, or it was witnessed, it would be hard for him to get caught, though. Still, I wouldn't do it, personally. I see people taking other fish by net or even hand occasionally (mostly suckers during the spring run). It's illegal, and if they do get caught, it's a fine, a seizure of equipment and a court hassle, plus fishing rights revoked.


----------



## lawrence tracey

This is a great thread ... Looking for a bit of Fishing Advice....

. Im fishing mostly top water 8-15-25 back HJ and P10....Blue Chrome... and Black Chrome, Clown...

Feel like im missing fish...maybe not always in fish zone? ... I see consistent marks (last night BIG MARKs) at for example.... 15 and 25..30 in 33 ft of water....

Shallow runners not designed to go this deep... what works?

Add weight?
Run Deep Reefs/Bandits?

All suggestions appreciated and will be tested on the water!
TIA for help !


----------



## heron153

It is a great thread, lawrence, but this thread is being watched by shore fishermen, I think - per the title. Maybe ask over in another thread? My initial thought would be, run something high, run something low, let the fish tell you what they want. Don't troll around at 5-10 feet all night if they aren't hitting there.


----------



## CarolinaKid

3 last night off the rocks. 2 @ 6# 1 @ 4#. 2 glass perch 1 firetiger but I'm not convinced color matters at the moment. Just keep casting and get it in front of one. Slow and steady retrieve.

Buddies dad was out on boat. Landed 17 trolling close, but Erie got his cell phone...Ha!


----------



## heron153

i use rr 700s a lot - are you all finding hj's to be good/better? how many people are throwing P10s, original rogues, or shallow bandits? Anyone fishing with xraps or f18s from shore?


----------



## CarolinaKid

heron153 said:


> i use rr 700s a lot - are you all finding hj's to be good/better? how many people are throwing P10s, original rogues, or shallow bandits? Anyone fishing with xraps or f18s from shore?


Fat 8#er Monday night on a Perch Xrap. Steady crank casted horizontal along rocks.


----------



## zeroguage419

heron153 said:


> i use rr 700s a lot - are you all finding hj's to be good/better? how many people are throwing P10s, original rogues, or shallow bandits? Anyone fishing with xraps or f18s from shore?


The hot color and lure seems to be clown or glass clown Hj14 but the nights the fish have been biting I have heard them caught on many different colors and lure types. I have used most of the lures you mentioned. Even got one last night on an old school rattletrap. A lot of people I spoke with use huskys, simply because they have never heard of the other lures.


----------



## shorelineguy

heron153 said:


> i use rr 700s a lot - are you all finding hj's to be good/better? how many people are throwing P10s, original rogues, or shallow bandits? Anyone fishing with xraps or f18s from shore?


I throw suspending rattling rogues and am looking at p10s as well as a few rr ripsticks have a few bombers, and hj s but my only hookup came on suspending lime crush rattling rogue


----------



## Buckhunter1206

All of my fish this year have been on either a shallow bandit or a p10. I also throw hj and rouges and have caught many fish on them just not this year


----------



## heron153

I am gonna have to start giving my shallow bandits more water time...


----------



## Buckhunter1206

They took awhile to get going for me....threw them every time out.


----------



## kingbaiter13

heron153 said:


> correct - you're not mistaken. That was an illegal take. Unless he told a warden, or it was witnessed, it would be hard for him to get caught, though. Still, I wouldn't do it, personally. I see people taking other fish by net or even hand occasionally (mostly suckers during the spring run). It's illegal, and if they do get caught, it's a fine, a seizure of equipment and a court hassle, plus fishing rights revoked.


Heron153 its not illegal to net or gig suckers in the spring. If that's what you were saying...


----------



## Buckhunter1206

He was referring to the comment about a guy who netted a walleye that was swimming in front of him


----------



## heron153

"Forage fish means freshwater drum (sheepshead), common carp, grass carp (in waters not stocked by the ODNR Division of Wildlife for vegetation control as indicated by signs), bighead carp, silver carp, black carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method *except by means of* explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, *nets,* seines, traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and rainbow smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net." - straight from the regs...


----------



## ldrjay

Buckhunter1206 said:


> He was referring to the comment about a guy who netted a walleye that was swimming in front of him


I was talking about the guy who poached the eye with the net job. I know its very illegal. May as well just snag it. Eh whatever. Wardens cant get them all.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Went back to the same spot as the night before and the shad were gone. But there were a few walleye still around.


----------



## TheShoreman

heron153 said:


> i use rr 700s a lot - are you all finding hj's to be good/better? how many people are throwing P10s, original rogues, or shallow bandits? Anyone fishing with xraps or f18s from shore?


I've used everything this year. Thundersticks have produced too.


----------



## mmeyer1977

papa roach said:


> nice job neighbor


Thanks neighbor!


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> I've used everything this year. Thundersticks have produced too.



I bought 2 thundersticks this year. I've never fished a non suspending lure before. do you have to crank down on them faster to keep them at certain depths?


----------



## heron153

^^^^ no - just keep 'em moving. RR 700s don't suspend and they take a lot of fish. I just give them a few cranks to get them to running depth and then just move them slowly. If you stop, they will start to rise, but it isn't too fast of a rise.


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone use Berkley flicker minnows or shad?


----------



## snapper

I'm sure this has been asked before,and so I don't have to go back 400 some odd posts I'd like to ask again. What does everyone use to keep the ice off your guides and line? Or do you just clean guides every couple casts? I know for me it's always been a common occurrence and I just clean the ice off the guides.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

snapper said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before,and so I don't have to go back 400 some odd posts I'd like to ask again. What does everyone use to keep the ice off your guides and line? Or do you just clean guides every couple casts? I know for me it's always been a common occurrence and I just clean the ice off the guides.


I use wd40 or vasoline


----------



## axergman

ldrjay said:


> Good question. I will give it a shot just for the hell of it next time I get out. Will let you guys know.


you can cast the bigger baits further out and they suspend or stay put until you move them,jigs have to keep moving when fishing from shore unless you try floating under a bobber.


----------



## nooffseason

I've seen a lot of talk about braid when casting. Most you guys throwing braid or mono?


----------



## shorelineguy

nooffseason said:


> I've seen a lot of talk about braid when casting. Most you guys throwing braid or mono?



I am using braid but have wondered if anyone uses mono as well.


----------



## joefromakron

Double on the Vaseline to keep ice off. Or ChapStick if you don't want to look like a weirdo going fishing with a tub of vaseline.... 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## captain snake

snapper said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before,and so I don't have to go back 400 some odd posts I'd like to ask again. What does everyone use to keep the ice off your guides and line? Or do you just clean guides every couple casts? I know for me it's always been a common occurrence and I just clean the ice off the guides.


I've used chapstick .helped while fishing for steelhead in the cold


----------



## Yakeyes

shorelineguy said:


> anyone use Berkley flicker minnows or shad?


I have tried the flicker shad and minnow quite a few times with no success. They work great on inland lakes! I'll keep trying though


----------



## heron153

snapper said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before,and so I don't have to go back 400 some odd posts I'd like to ask again. What does everyone use to keep the ice off your guides and line? Or do you just clean guides every couple casts? I know for me it's always been a common occurrence and I just clean the ice off the guides.


chapstick works


----------



## heron153

shorelineguy said:


> anyone use Berkley flicker minnows or shad?


my dad got a huge sheepshead on a flicker minnow...


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> I bought 2 thundersticks this year. I've never fished a non suspending lure before. do you have to crank down on them faster to keep them at certain depths?


I work them slowish and shallow. Most of my fish have come pretty shallow and pretty close to shore.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

How could I find someone to fish the nite nite with since I am a newbie, and i don't want to fish by myself in Cleveland at night?


----------



## shorelineguy

The Fishing Addict said:


> How could I find someone to fish the nite nite with since I am a newbie, and i don't want to fish by myself in Cleveland at night?



pm me whenever you want to go if I'm free I'll join you.


----------



## KTkiff

Anyone do OK last night with this wind and cold front?


----------



## FINSEEKER II

snapper said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before,and so I don't have to go back 400 some odd posts I'd like to ask again. What does everyone use to keep the ice off your guides and line? Or do you just clean guides every couple casts? I know for me it's always been a common occurrence and I just clean the ice off the guides.


 The only way, open your mouth, stick in the tip till ice melts from the tip. Try to keep the tip clean, then the other eyes will stay clean.


----------



## heron153

The Fishing Addict said:


> How could I find someone to fish the nite nite with since I am a newbie, and i don't want to fish by myself in Cleveland at night?


I started a thread about a shorefishing group - anyone who responded there seemed like they'd be willing to meet up...


----------



## snapper

FINSEEKER II said:


> The only way, open your mouth, stick in the tip till ice melts from the tip. Try to keep the tip clean, then the other eyes will stay clean.


That was what I originally did until a stainless guide stuck to my tongue and I couldn't fish the rest of the night.lol


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Thanks heron153!


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Do you guys tie your jerkbaits directly to your line, or do you use a snap swivel? I have heard people use both, but I am curious as to which yields better catch rates,


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I use a crosslok rather than a snap swivel. I tie my braid with a Palomar knot and it's a pain in the ass to retie as often as I change lures sometime


----------



## TheShoreman

Buckhunter1206 said:


> I use a crosslok rather than a snap swivel. I tie my braid with a Palomar knot and it's a pain in the ass to retie as often as I change lures sometime


I do it the same way. In the past tied every lure but that really eats into a guys wallet buying all that line. I can't tell the difference except how fast I can change baits. Went 5/6 tonight all on Fire Tiger HJ14 from shore.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Wtg shoreman...I wanted to get out tonight but finally just got off work. Hoping to give it a go this weekend


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone going out tonight? I'm debating if I should or not


----------



## ldrjay

shorelineguy said:


> anyone going out tonight? I'm debating if I should or not


Still debating myself.


----------



## KTkiff

Kind of nasty out


----------



## shorelineguy

KTkiff said:


> Kind of nasty out


walleye sometimes like it nasty lol. if there's any chop then they should be a little more aggressive


----------



## trapperjon

I'd go for it if I was you, : ) but I'm not so I'll just stay in the man cave and cry in my beer over the buckeyes.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I may try lorain later tonight....at dinner now that have to hit a few stores


----------



## shorelineguy

trapperjon said:


> I'd go for it if I was you, : ) but I'm not so I'll just stay in the man cave and cry in my beer over the buckeyes.


 yeah that's why I want to go I have to take my mind off the pain of that loss


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> walleye sometimes like it nasty lol. if there's any chop then they should be a little more aggressive


If walleye like it nasty this ones a dirty dirty girl!


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> If walleye like it nasty this ones a dirty dirty girl!
> View attachment 197986



lol that's a nasty young lady. thinking I will head out in a few


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'm headed to lorain if anyone wants to meet up...pm me for my number


----------



## OnTheFly

Buckhunter1206 said:


> I'm headed to lorain if anyone wants to meet up...pm me for my number





Buckhunter1206 said:


> I'm headed to lorain if anyone wants to meet up...pm me for my number


Out near Marblehead right now. Really muddy. Is it clearer over by Lorain?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

OnTheFly said:


> Out near Marblehead right now. Really muddy. Is it clearer over by Lorain?


Not sure...still getting ready to leave the house. Only 10 min or so away though


----------



## OnTheFly

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Not sure...still getting ready to leave the house. Only 10 min or so away though


Yeah it's way too muddy here we are heading that way. Maybe we will see you out there. The winds are high tonight!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Good night from the rocks in lorain but not without difficulties. Took one on glass clown hj14 the rest on glass pink clown hj14. No doubt I could have had limit but my headlamp ended up in the lake as I netted last fish. Fished from 1030 till 1230. Nice meeting OnTheFly out there tonight.


----------



## shorelineguy

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Good night from the rocks in lorain but not without difficulties. Took one on glass clown hj14 the rest on glass pink clown hj14. No doubt I could have had limit but my headlamp ended up in the lake as I netted last fish. Fished from 1030 till 1230. Nice meeting OnTheFly out there tonight.




nice, how would I get out there from Cleveland I may hit it around sunset tomorrow


----------



## All Eyes

Haven't hit Huron from the wall in a long time. I miss those nights fighting through the maze of grass to get back there. My friends and I fished it often some years ago. Before they shaved the rocks heading to the lighthouse, it was a pain jumping over all the boulders with full gear. It's been a while. Need to make a trip back this year.


----------



## slapjaw

Fishing was muddy but productive last night


----------



## FINSEEKER II

The Fishing Addict said:


> Do you guys tie your jerkbaits directly to your line, or do you use a snap swivel? I have heard people use both, but I am curious as to which yields better catch rates,


I used to tie each lure directly to the line until my sight got worst with age. Now I use a barrel swivel with a snap attached to it(easily found at Wal-Mart) tends to reduce line twist. Try to use the smallest possible as not to affect the action of the lure.


----------



## steel'n eyez

Fished the rocks last night in lorain landed 1 steelhead on clown and one eye then packed it in not many people out


----------



## just is

Picked up 3 tonight 7 to 830 blue Crome hj14 from shore lakeside area


----------



## TheShoreman

just is said:


> Picked up 3 tonight 7 to 830 blue Crome hj14 from shore lakeside area
> View attachment 198050
> View attachment 198051


I hate it when a walleyes on her period.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Pulled 2 out a lorain...one off rocks and one off pier. Definately not like last night was. Bites were few and far between.


----------



## shorelineguy

finally got on the scoreboard. bonus steelhead both on golden Bengal bomber.


----------



## TheShoreman

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Pulled 2 out a lorain...one off rocks and one off pier. Definately not like last night was. Bites were few and far between.


Same here man slow night out here on the eastside. Ya can't always win.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Same here man slow night out here on the eastside. Ya can't always win.


Are you Ryan? If not it may be weird asking lol. Either way, very slow out east of cleveland. Buddy got 2. Gonna give it a go still for prob a half hour and call it quits if I don't get any.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Found a later bite lastnight. Blue glass husky and emerald shiner RR took the fish. Missed 3 other fish 1 at the net and 2 on the way in and had a couple other strikes. Had to jerk and pause the bait followed by a slow retrieve to trigger bites. Forgot the chapstick. Oops. Had to fight the ice in the eyelits. Fish were caught with a cloudless sky and almost full moon.


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Are you Ryan? If not it may be weird asking lol. Either way, very slow out east of cleveland. Buddy got 2. Gonna give it a go still for prob a half hour and call it quits if I don't get any.


Not Ryan. Yes it is weird. And you won't catch anything fishing for 30 min.


----------



## Wally15

TheShoreman said:


> Not Ryan. Yes it is weird. And you won't catch anything fishing for 30 min.


Wat


TheShoreman said:


> Not Ryan. Yes it is weird. And you won't catch anything fishing for 30 min.


Where is a good place to try in the Cleveland don't know Erie to well and would love to get a couple hog eyes


----------



## Wally15

Wally15 said:


> Wat
> 
> Where is a good place to try in the Cleveland don't know Erie to well and would love to get a couple hog eyes


Sorry bout the first thing I asked dam phone messing up lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Not Ryan. Yes it is weird. And you won't catch anything fishing for 30 min.


 haha I was out for 3 hours from 12-3. I posted that at like 2am.


----------



## shorelineguy

went out tonight fished straight rocks on 72nd. the water was pretty flat and stained. heard single digits were caught on the day. anyone do any good anywhere else?


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> went out tonight fished straight rocks on 72nd. the water was pretty flat and stained. heard single digits were caught on the day. anyone do any good anywhere else?


Ya grabbed five on a pink custom HJ14 lastnight way east of Cleveland. 4 hours 5 fish.


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> Ya grabbed five on a pink custom HJ14 lastnight.



way to get after em. were you east or west of Cleveland?


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 198080
> 
> Ya grabbed five on a pink custom HJ14 lastnight way east of Cleveland. 4 hours 5 fish.



nice. way to get after em. how was the water out that way?


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> nice. way to get after em. how was the water out that way?


Better than yesterday visibility 8-10 inches so maybe by weds. It'll be better.


----------



## HappySnag

FINSEEKER II said:


> I used to tie each lure directly to the line until my sight got worst with age. Now I use a barrel swivel with a snap attached to it(easily found at Wal-Mart) tends to reduce line twist. Try to use the smallest possible as not to affect the action of the lure.


I tie barell swivel on main line,then 2' floracarbon line tie to quick snap.


----------



## shorelineguy

may hit the sun up run tomorrow anyone fish it with any success ?


----------



## ErieBoy75

Tried Lorain shore for a bit, but nothing. Did see a shooting star about 8:10pm. Saw one last year about this date, too! I was in the boat last year. In the hot tub this year


----------



## Buckhunter1206

ErieBoy75 said:


> Tried Lorain shore for a bit, but nothing. Did see a shooting star about 8:10pm. Saw one last year about this date, too! I was in the boat last year. In the hot tub this year


Lorain has been a later bite for me this year...most fish after 10pm


----------



## FishOn00

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Lorain has been a later bite for me this year...most fish after 10pm


Agree with Buckhunter the best nights I've had at Lorain this year have been after 11pm. I've tried to hit it at dusk several times with minimal luck. First year I can really remember it being like this for me. Fish On!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Best part about going late is only the die hards are left...parking lot will be packed by 6 and almost empty by 10


----------



## kevn357

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Lorain has been a later bite for me this year...most fish after 10pm


Bah! I hate the late bite.


----------



## kevn357

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Best part about going late is only the die hards are left...parking lot will be packed by 6 and almost empty by 10


Packed is right... It's almost as bad as Huron now.


----------



## TheShoreman

5 outa 5 tonight. Water is clearing up out east. Visibility about a foot now. Lots of baitfish in the water. Tonight's color was Helsinki. (The greyish one with the chartreuse green down the sides) Biggest was 8.8. I need a 12.5 or bigger soon!


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 198130
> 5 outa 5 tonight. Water is clearing up out east. Visibility about a foot now. Lots of baitfish in the water. Tonight's color was Helsinki. (The greyish one with the chartreuse green down the sides) Biggest was 8.8. I need a 12.5 or bigger soon!



you throwing 12s or 14s?


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> you throwing 12s or 14s?


14's


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> 14's



I made my first walleye lure order and got all 12s am I screwed lol?


----------



## adamrichard

shorelineguy said:


> I made my first walleye lure order and got all 12s am I screwed lol?


14s are nice to have, but my between my buddy and I going out this year, we've been 50-50 on fish coming on 12s or 14s. Rotate through colors and keep the retrieval slow until you find something that works. Downsizing in these colder temps is sometimes all the fish need to bite.

But yeah...next pay check, consider adding the next size up to your arsenal.


----------



## zeroguage419

Went to lakeside last night for 6 hours, not even a bump. Almost 50 guys on the pier. saw 4 fish all night.


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> I made my first walleye lure order and got all 12s am I screwed lol?


Personally 14's are my standard. If it's slow or super cold I'll throw a 12 on. It might benefit you to buy a few f18's and smithwick perfect tens too.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Tried the "mile long pier" last night from sundown til about 11. There were plenty of anglers, a nice amount of bait, and only 1 eye showed up for the party. Gonna try again tonight, they gotta show up again to eat some HJ14s!!!!


----------



## silverbullet

shorelineguy said:


> I made my first walleye lure order and got all 12s am I screwed lol?


Not at all. Most of my fish this fall have come on 12s. I throw both and feel sometimes the smaller is better.


----------



## joefromakron

I have caught several on hot n tots and spoons casting from shore. It does not have to be a husky jerk.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevn357

joefromakron said:


> I have caught several on hot n tots and spoons casting from shore. It does not have to be a husky jerk.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


How deep are those hot n tots running? I have a bunch of them from way back in the day.


----------



## joefromakron

No real idea. I imaging between 5 and 10 ft. Not very deep. I've done as well with them as I have HJ's 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## cschuller6

Hey guys. Can I ask about areas to fish? I'm from toledo and wanted to try my luck with this shore/night bite, BUT no clue where to go. Closer to toledo the better but will drive if needed... Hope Someone can help! Thanks in advance for info!


----------



## OnTheFly

cschuller6 said:


> Hey guys. Can I ask about areas to fish? I'm from toledo and wanted to try my luck with this shore/night bite, BUT no clue where to go. Closer to toledo the better but will drive if needed... Hope Someone can help! Thanks in advance for info!


Marble head and Catawba are good areas close by Toledo Maumee bay probably wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## FishOn00

cschuller6 said:


> Hey guys. Can I ask about areas to fish? I'm from toledo and wanted to try my luck with this shore/night bite, BUT no clue where to go. Closer to toledo the better but will drive if needed... Hope Someone can help! Thanks in advance for info!


Huron Pier from your area is probably the closest that I know of but I think anywhere west of Erie PA that has rocks and points are legit but Lorain has been hot. Fish On!


----------



## pipefitter42

Anyone having any luck tonight? Been out in Avon lake since 6:00 and nothing so far for me.


----------



## joefromakron

Was out in Cleveland and saw nothing either. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Leaving Lorain, nothing seen. Here 9-1130


----------



## Capt. Crude

Lakeside has been slooooooow last few nights, despite the amount of people showing up.... prob 60 guys tried tonight, 5 caught, same last night 4 caught..... no bait, funny how many guys were there


----------



## legendaryyaj

Whew, was thinking I just sucked at this.

Took the yak and ghetto trolled at Edgewater with nothing to show for from 7-10:30ish. Left there and ran over to E 72 to shore fish. That place was dead and no bites. I expected more cars and people fishing. Fished there for about an hour and left. All the boats were coming in to load up at that time.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Full moon and clear water (gin clear) are not ideal for calm shallow water... at least here??


----------



## Cashregisterface

just is said:


> Picked up 3 tonight 7 to 830 blue Crome hj14 from shore lakeside area
> View attachment 198050
> View attachment 198051


Looks like a massacre


----------



## shorelineguy

fished edgewater, Wendy park, 72nd and wildwood. no fish for me. only saw one fish caught tonight at edgewater. bad night to be a shore fishermen. saw a boat that was casting close to shore and they had there limit of hogs.


----------



## RStock521

I got one and my dad got one last night casting from 5:30 - 9:30 at Edgewater. Saw them caught here and there by others, but nothing crazy.


----------



## shorelineguy

RStock521 said:


> I got one and my dad got one last night casting from 5:30 - 9:30 at Edgewater. Saw them caught here and there by others, but nothing crazy.


were you down by the beach or the marina?


----------



## RStock521

shorelineguy said:


> were you down by the beach or the marina?


Down past the marina. I try to get as far east down the wall as I can. It was packed last night, so I went on the wall where the concrete walkway ended basically.


----------



## shorelineguy

RStock521 said:


> Down past the marina. I try to get as far east down the wall as I can. It was packed last night, so I went on the wall where the concrete walkway ended basically.



gotcha I was going to go over there but it was too packed for my liking but it paid off so I guess I may have to put up with it lol


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I'm coming up tomorrow to check on my place and try the night bite. If anyone wants to hook up let me know I'm on the west end but willing to drive to get on some fish.


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone out tonight? after I ditch the inlaws, I may sneak for a few.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

shorelineguy said:


> anyone out tonight? after I ditch the inlaws, I may sneak for a few.


Heading to Lorain to fish the nite-bite as soon as I can get away from all these turkey loving people at my house. They will be doing some shopping, and shouldn't notice that I'm gone!!!


----------



## mmeyer1977

Found a couple biters. The 2 big ones were twins. 30in and around 10lbs. Clown perfect 10 caught them all. Pulled the bait hard a couple times after the cast then a slow retrieve triggered the bites. Wind at your back was a plus. All bites happened really far from the dock.


----------



## OnTheFly

mmeyer1977 said:


> Found a couple biters. The 2 big ones were twins. 30in and around 10lbs. Clown perfect 10 caught them all. Pulled the bait hard a couple times after the cast then a slow retrieve triggered the bites. Wind at your back was a plus. All bites happened really far from the dock.


Nice fish! Hopefully the rain and wind will kick them up into high gear!


----------



## zeroguage419

2 of us, 11 walleye between 6-8 pm in Sandusky.


----------



## HappySnag

mmeyer1977 said:


> Found a couple biters. The 2 big ones were twins. 30in and around 10lbs. Clown perfect 10 caught them all. Pulled the bait hard a couple times after the cast then a slow retrieve triggered the bites. Wind at your back was a plus. All bites happened really far from the dock.


good job
mesure how many feet is one turn of handle on real,my is 2' when I hit fish I count the turns,if the count is 30 I know I hit the fish 60' out.when I start fishing I count firt 2 longest cast,every time is deferent casting with wind or no wind,if I cast 100' and the fish hit 60' I know when I am coming to them,this way I am alert for bite.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Wind made it difficult tonight but we got a few.


----------



## 1more

mmeyer1977 said:


> Wind made it difficult tonight but we got a few.


Nice job, what were you throwing?


----------



## mmeyer1977

1more said:


> Nice job, what were you throwing?


Super rogues. Perfect 10s. And Rip stick Reefrunners. 1 fish was caught on a deepdiving Reefrunner.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

zeroguage419 said:


> 2 of us, 11 walleye between 6-8 pm in Sandusky.


Nice catch man!! I know that wind had to be brutal but I guess I learn more each year that walleye like nasty conditions sometimes! Good to hear a report from Sandusky!


----------



## zeroguage419

It was brutal. Especially with the rain. I was soaked. worth every minute though


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Another bloody massacre!!! Good job, and definitely an example of being determined to get at em, good weather and bad!!!


----------



## TheShoreman

2 of the 3 fish caught tonight at CEI in 3 hours. Water is choppy and clarity is <6" Perfect 10's Lime Crush and a custom reeled slow.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Had a blast again. Landed 13 released 1. 2 man limit. A fellow fisherman couldn't stay but he took 4 fish before i could take a pic of the 12. He grabbed 4 big ones too. Got one that went 31in and 12lbs. Other pic is of the five that were all 10lbs and bigger.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone been doing anything over in Lorain lately? I haven't been there in almost 2 weeks now. It was hot there for awhile then it slowed down and same as lakeside. May go up tonight just weighing out the options. I got a limit last Monday at lakeside and got just one Wednesday at lakeside.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

mmyer1977, you are having one of the best catches that's being reported. If I was having this kind of season, I'd be more than happy. Another massacre, good job!!!


----------



## kevn357

Walleyekingjr said:


> Anyone been doing anything over in Lorain lately? I haven't been there in almost 2 weeks now. It was hot there for awhile then it slowed down and same as lakeside. May go up tonight just weighing out the options. I got a limit last Monday at lakeside and got just one Wednesday at lakeside.


I was at Lorain last Wednesday night and only heard of 2 caught. It was pretty dead there too, could of been because of the holiday.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Don't give up on lorain yet...got these trolling within casting range Saturday night. The fish are still there


----------



## kevn357

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Don't give up on lorain yet...got these trolling within casting range Saturday night. The fish are still there


Impressive haul right there!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Don't give up on lorain yet...got these trolling within casting range Saturday night. The fish are still there


What colors/size were you throwing, did you have a conversation with someone that was on the pier? If so, that was me asking for info from ya. Heading out tonight to do some casting/catching, hoping the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

FINSEEKER II said:


> What colors/size were you throwing, did you have a conversation with someone that was on the pier? If so, that was me asking for info from ya. Heading out tonight to do some casting/catching, hoping the weather isn't too bad.


Had someone ask if we were marking fish right as a board went back. Most of fish came on p10s color didn't seem to matter much


----------



## Walleyekingjr

kevn357 said:


> I was at Lorain last Wednesday night and only heard of 2 caught. It was pretty dead there too, could of been because of the holiday.


Thanks Kevin357 I was just wondering because that was the hottest bite for awhile. but they're not done yet just gotta wait until either the wind or bait bring them back into that area. I took another night off today haven't been out since Turkey day starting to get that itch that it should be back on soon!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Don't give up on lorain yet...got these trolling within casting range Saturday night. The fish are still there


Well in that case I may head back up that way on Thursday! May try lakeside tomorrow and if no luck there Lorain on Thursday. Appreciate the info! Good luck!


----------



## captain snake

FINSEEKER II said:


> mmyer1977, you are having one of the best catches that's being reported. If I was having this kind of season, I'd be more than happy. Another massacre, good job!!!





FINSEEKER II said:


> mmyer1977, you are having one of the best catches that's being reported. If I was having this kind of season, I'd be more than happy. Another massacre, good job!!!


Yea,these pics of fish are killing me.I think this is my 5th year shore fishing and I'm still looking for my 1st fish!!!! Don't know if it's bad luck or I don't know what I'm doing ! Haha...been out about 5x this year ...about to give up.


----------



## BuckeyeProspector

We were out there with you last Friday night Zero. We only managed 2, but you guys impressed the hell out of us. Nice haul!


----------



## AtticaFish

captain snake said:


> ...........Don't know if it's bad luck or I don't know what I'm doing ! Haha...been out about 5x this year ...about to give up.


If you look, many of the guys that are posting the most success....... are posting several nights A WEEK. You do have to really put in the time with casting for walleye from shore. Timing is huge, so the more time you are out (and more people you talk to and ask questions) the better your chances of hitting it right when the dinner bell rings.


----------



## adamrichard

AtticaFish said:


> If you look, many of the guys that are posting the most success....... are posting several nights A WEEK. You do have to really put in the time with casting for walleye from shore. Timing is huge, so the more time you are out (and more people you talk to and ask questions) the better your chances of hitting it right when the dinner bell rings.


Straight outta Fact Magazine.


----------



## Dmrman21

Got five tonight 530-830 all on perfect 10 lost two at the net a lot of bites really tried hard for the 6th fish but I had to go. Glad to get a bite going again


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Dmrman21 said:


> Got five tonight 530-830 all on perfect 10 lost two at the net a lot of bites really tried hard for the 6th fish but I had to go. Glad to get a bite going again


Where were you out of?


----------



## kevn357

Dmrman21 said:


> Got five tonight 530-830 all on perfect 10 lost two at the net a lot of bites really tried hard for the 6th fish but I had to go. Glad to get a bite going again


That's great! It really sucks I had to work late, really wanted to go out on such a nice night. I hope they're still around tomorrow!


----------



## TheShoreman

1 man limit. P1o's any damn color. You must put time in and sometimes you gotta push yourself. When you catch is when it makes up for it! Gotta grind to shine!!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Told you not to give up on lorain!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Just now getting back home from Lorain. After 12hrs of casting, got my limit. Got 1 on a blue/pearl thunderstick, the rest came on the ole blue/chrome HJ14. A rather slow night, but one that ended with fish in the cooler. There was about an hour when multiple fish were being caught at the same time, then it was back to the slow bite for the rest of the night. They are there, but you will have to work for them!!!!!!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Had someone ask if we were marking fish right as a board went back. Most of fish came on p10s color didn't seem to matter much


Yeah, that was me, and I saw that board fall out of position.


----------



## hvywtstan

FINSEEKER II said:


> Just now getting back home from Lorain. After 12hrs of casting, got my limit. Got 1 on a blue/pearl thunderstick, the rest came on the ole blue/chrome HJ14. A rather slow night, but one that ended with fish in the cooler. There was about an hour when multiple fish were being caught at the same time, then it was back to the slow bite for the rest of the night. They are there, but you will have to work for them!!!!!!please


----------



## hvywtstan

Congrats on your limit,that's alot of work to be at it all night but good to see it pay off. I hope Dave and I will see you soon.


----------



## zeroguage419

Sunday night and monday night limits in the sandusky bay. Got twin 30.5 inchers last night. one was 10.1 and the fat one was 11.8 pounds. 2 hours to limit sunday. 5 till midnight last night. saw several 10+ pound fish caught last night. average fish was 7-8 pounds.


----------



## TheShoreman

Tonight will be a very good night. If you call yourself a fisherman you'll find a way to get out. I can't wait!


----------



## zeroguage419

I'll be out!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj

Seems like the majority of these are out west. I wish I was closer so I could put in more time. Might venture up tonight anyhow.


----------



## TheShoreman

legendaryyaj said:


> Seems like the majority of these are out west. I wish I was closer so I could put in more time. Might venture up tonight anyhow.


I will tell you I've caught fish from Toledo to Ashtabula from shore this fall.


----------



## JohnnyN

Out of curiosity is it fish or fishermen that are more likely to be out in the early evening rather than later at night? I haven't been out this year and I may have a window tonight after 9pm... Coming up from Hudson if anyone needs someone to stand in their general vicinity and bemoan the deplorable state of Cleveland football for a few hours.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

hvywtstan said:


> Congrats on your limit,that's alot of work to be at it all night but good to see it pay off. I hope Dave and I will see you soon.


 Dave was there doing his thing. I've been looking for ya so that I could give you that piece for your net. When you planning on getting at them again?


----------



## FINSEEKER II

legendaryyaj said:


> Seems like the majority of these are out west. I wish I was closer so I could put in more time. Might venture up tonight anyhow.


Lorain is only considered to be out west because It's west of Cleveland. If that's where the fish are, go west young man, go west.


----------



## legendaryyaj

FINSEEKER II said:


> Lorain is only considered to be out west because It's west of Cleveland. If that's where the fish are, go west young man, go west.


I don't know if the fish are west or east Jedi. It seems like it's east and west of Cleveland but nothing in Cleveland.

I took the yak out to ghetto troll on what seemed like the worst possible night last week to be out even though the weather was primo. Trolled for a good 4 hours with nothing to show for and then went casting from shore at E 72. I can catch'em in inland lakes and the Ohio River but fail on Erie. Stressing me out!

Can you launch a yak at Lorain when you pull in? Looks to be a beach on the right before the half circle but I can't tell if I can access it safely dragging a yak.


----------



## TheShoreman

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't know if the fish are west or east Jedi. It seems like it's east and west of Cleveland but nothing in Cleveland.
> 
> I took the yak out to ghetto troll on what seemed like the worst possible night last week to be out even though the weather was primo. Trolled for a good 4 hours with nothing to show for and then went casting from shore at E 72. I can catch'em in inland lakes and the Ohio River but fail on Erie. Stressing me out!
> 
> Can you launch a yak at Lorain when you pull in? Looks to be a beach on the right before the half circle but I can't tell if I can access it safely dragging a yak.


Yes you can. I see wind surfers and yaks there often.


----------



## legendaryyaj

I'm out here at Lorain and you need to be an American Ninja Warrior to fish these rocks!


----------



## Dmrman21

How are the guys doing down in Lorain rally regretting not going tonight


----------



## kingbaiter13

Has anyone fished around the Geneva area recently for eyes? Not easy for me to get out to cleveland! Any info would be great! Thanks


----------



## legendaryyaj

Dmrman21 said:


> How are the guys doing down in Lorain rally regretting not going tonight


Been casting since 8:30. Nothing.


----------



## silverbullet

530 to 8, nothing. Saw a few heading out but none for me.
Be careful out there. Took a fall and my side is all bruised up and sore. best part was it was right at the edge of the rocks/grass.


----------



## kevn357

Dmrman21 said:


> How are the guys doing down in Lorain rally regretting not going tonight


I was there from 5-8 and got nothing. Didn't see any caught. Rocks were extra slippery. 3 skunks in a row for me. Frustrated to say the least considering I commute from Akron.


----------



## JohnnyN

Went out on the wall at Wildwood, 8:30-11, nothing. Did see a puddle of blood on the rocks walking in so someone may have caught one and bled it or someone got shanked out there.


----------



## kevn357

silverbullet said:


> 530 to 8, nothing. Saw a few heading out but none for me.
> Be careful out there. Took a fall and my side is all bruised up and sore. best part was it was right at the edge of the rocks/grass.


Sorry about your fall. Good thing it happened in the best possible place. The rocks are no joke. I slid a bit trying to get down to the water. I took my time after that. Stay safe out there guys. Fish with a buddy if possible.

If you fish in Lorain and don't mind me tagging along please PM me. I don't like being out there alone.


----------



## kevn357

JohnnyN said:


> Went out on the wall at Wildwood, 8:30-11, nothing. Did see a puddle of blood on the rocks walking in so someone may have caught one and bled it or someone got shanked out there.


Is Wildwood east?


----------



## legendaryyaj

Forecast is saying it is west winds but the rocks were getting splashed on like it was a NE wind. Super choppy out. Talked to a guy in the lot who was coming from the other end and said it was dead as well. 

I think I'm done since I too have to drive from Akron. It was my first time at Lorain and walking through that field not knowing where I was going felt like a scene from a horror flick with the darkness and cornfield feel. The crazy stuff we do just to fish.


----------



## kevn357

legendaryyaj said:


> Forecast is saying it is west winds but the rocks were getting splashed on like it was a NE wind. Super choppy out. Talked to a guy in the lot who was coming from the other end and said it was dead as well.
> 
> I think I'm done since I too have to drive from Akron. It was my first time at Lorain and walking through that field not knowing where I was going felt like a scene from a horror flick with the darkness and cornfield feel. The crazy stuff we do just to fish.


The water was super dirty from the chop. I'm not sure where that chop was coming from since it was a west wind. It's usually pretty calm there.


----------



## legendaryyaj

If I didn't have my waders on, that whole trip would have been a bust for me. The pier was packed and the rocks seemed to be the only option but the waves were crashing on the rocks. I was able to get all the way down and just take the splashes. Cast out and my bait was pushed towards the rocks pretty fast. No chance to really "crawl" the bait as many have posted.


----------



## JohnnyN

kevn357 said:


> Is Wildwood east?


Yep, out near E 185th. My first time there, was mainly exploring.


----------



## TheShoreman

legendaryyaj said:


> I'm out here at Lorain and you need to be an American Ninja Warrior to fish these rocks!


I've often though about bringing a repelling harness with me. I usually bring 50 ft. of para cord just in case.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Alright guys, this is gonna sound extremely sad.....I am out literally every night and have been since beginning of October. I have not caught a walleye since oct 24th........it all changed tonight. Got my limit. There was 3 of us. 14 walleye 1 steelhead! What a night. Hot color for me was Helsinki hj14 and Firetiger hj14 for the others. What a night!!!


----------



## hvywtstan

zeroguage419 said:


> Sunday night and monday night limits in the sandusky bay. Got twin 30.5 inchers last night. one was 10.1 and the fat one was 11.8 pounds. 2 hours to limit sunday. 5 till midnight last night. saw several 10+ pound fish caught last night. average fish was 7-8 pounds.


----------



## hvywtstan

Great job zero,I wish I could have joined you on those nites,I had on alot of fun netting your and Joel's fish the other time. You two are great fisherman and all class. Way to go.


----------



## Pomoxisaholic

Few years back I slipped on the rocks out at Lorain. Since that day I have worn my ice fishing cleats when I know the waves are crashing or the Temps are are low enough to make the rocks slippery. It definitely gives you more confidence that you are not going to slip on them slippery slimy rocks.


----------



## shorelineguy

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Alright guys, this is gonna sound extremely sad.....I am out literally every night and have been since beginning of October. I have not caught a walleye since oct 24th........it all changed tonight. Got my limit. There was 3 of us. 14 walleye 1 steelhead! What a night. Hot color for me was Helsinki hj14 and Firetiger hj14 for the others. What a night!!!
> View attachment 198483



persistence pays off way to go


----------



## AtticaFish

BIGEYURK25 said:


> ...........every night and have been since beginning of October. I have not caught a walleye since oct 24th........it all changed tonight. Got my limit..............
> View attachment 198483


Way to keep at it. Those days are what makes us keep going back. Congrats!


----------



## zeroguage419

Thanks Stan!! and thanks for the net job. Definately was a good night. when you plan to get out again?


----------



## joefromakron

Pomoxisaholic said:


> Few years back I slipped on the rocks out at Lorain. Since that day I have worn my ice fishing cleats when I know the waves are crashing or the Temps are are low enough to make the rocks slippery. It definitely gives you more confidence that you are not going to slip on them slippery slimy rocks.


I wear my felt soled wading boots. They basically stick to wet or slimy rocks. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hvywtstan

I will be out this weekend,I have been out twice since I saw you last ,not having the success you have been.pm me sometime and let me know how you guys are doing.


----------



## OnTheFly

Any of you guys ever fish way east like conneaut area? Might be near there weekend. Has been west and fished but never that fat east for fall shore bite.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

legendaryyaj said:


> I'm out here at Lorain and you need to be an American Ninja Warrior to fish these rocks!


You can opt out of the rocks, continue the drive and follow the parking lot to your left where you will then be able to join the rest of the old farts and fish from the flat concreted pier. Be careful because the parking lot is designed like it was made by a snake. It twists to the left then back to the right. The only really good markers are the boulders that are used to mark the boundaries of the pods of parking areas. They seem to make you go slow through the area which may be the reason for the entire layout.


----------



## slapjaw

Anyone do good last night? Looked like a good crappy night for it


----------



## mmeyer1977

slapjaw said:


> Anyone do good last night? Looked like a good crappy night for it


Fishing was awesome again lastnight. They liked the nasty weather. Lots of fish caught allover.


----------



## OnTheFly

You guys ever hit around conneaut or grand during the fall for shore eyes?


----------



## zeroguage419

mmeyer1977 said:


> Fishing was awesome again lastnight. They liked the nasty weather. Lots of fish caught allover.


How did you do last night? Plans changed for me and i will be out again. lol


----------



## zeroguage419

I picked up one more after i took this pick. Lost 6 last night. couldnt get a good hook set to save my life. Fished from sun down till midnight. Could have been done by 9 if i didnt keep losing them.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

picked up one last night out east. Only fished for an hour. Nasty weather and 6-8 foot waves. Heard of 5 caught in the hour before I got there


----------



## mmeyer1977

zeroguage419 said:


> I picked up one more after i took this pick. Lost 6 last night. couldnt get a good hook set to save my life. Fished from sun down till midnight. Could have been done by 9 if i didnt keep losing them.


I didn't take pic of the fish. Phone and hands were wet and swiping the screen on my phone wasnt happning being so wet. I landed 3 lost 3. My dad got 2. I think we wouldve got our limit if we didn't have to leave. Couple of em were 10lbs. One went 11.6lbs. 30.5in. We will be out too. Ill call you zerogauge419 when we head out.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Was gonna stay in tonight, but I have to feed my habit, so I'm in the process of getting dressed for the nite bite. Will post on my success/failure in the am. Heading to Lorain to start, then maybe to Dusky if I can find my way.


----------



## TheShoreman

Went 11/14 casting HJ14 Black/Silver. Not any whoppers (biggest being 8) but I caught the first 6 in a hour in a half!


----------



## FishOn00

TheShoreman said:


> Went 11/14 casting HJ14 Black/Silver. Not any whoppers (biggest being 8) but I caught the first 6 in a hour in a half!
> View attachment 198581


Nice work Shoreman! Only managed one in 3 hours in Cleveland on clown 14. Caught it on second cast of the night around 130. Not another bite the rest of the night.


----------



## zeroguage419

Only got one last night but it was worth it. 30 inches, 11.8 pounds. This is my second 12 pound fish in 4 days!!!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Hit Lorain and picked up one for the night. High winds made it just about impossible to fish the pier, I no longer try the rocks. Came home after Lorain, so I have no info on Dusky. BTW, I had three hook-ups that came unbuttoned on the way in, fish hitting short even at a very slow retrieve! Guy with the most fish (2) pulled them using a HJ14 black/chrome, mine came on HJ14 blue/chrome.


----------



## silverbullet

FINSEEKER II said:


> Hit Lorain and picked up one for the night. High winds made it just about impossible to fish the pier, I no longer try the rocks. Came home after Lorain, so I have no info on Dusky. BTW, I had three hook-ups that came unbuttoned on the way in, fish hitting short even at a very slow retrieve! Guy with the most fish (2) pulled them using a HJ14 black/chrome, mine came on HJ14 blue/chrome.


When I get short hits. I reel a bit faster. Make em want it. Boom.


----------



## 1BigIcehole

Ok shore fisherman, I live in BG, and seeing these reports on the success you all are having, is Killing me.

I really want to give this night bite a shot, but have no idea where to start, as in where to access the shore to fish. I am not wanting your honey hole, just an area where I can get to and try this night fishing out.
I am looking for an area West of Sandusky if possible. I have very limited time due to work and kids in sports, as a lot of you can understand.
Thanks for the info, PM me if you don't want to put your generous info out to all.
1BigIcehole


----------



## joe76flh

Got my personal record last night 12-4-15. Only got one, but man was it fun.


----------



## 1BigIcehole

That is a Hog! Good job


----------



## shorelineguy

joe76flh said:


> View attachment 198619
> View attachment 198620
> Got my personal record last night 12-4-15. Only got one, but man was it fun.



biggest one I've seen this year good job


----------



## FishOn00

joe76flh said:


> View attachment 198619
> View attachment 198620
> Got my personal record last night 12-4-15. Only got one, but man was it fun.


Congrats sir! Put that baby on the wall!! Where were you fishing out of? Fish On!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

1BigIcehole said:


> Ok shore fisherman, I live in BG, and seeing these reports on the success you all are having, is Killing me.
> 
> I really want to give this night bite a shot, but have no idea where to start, as in where to access the shore to fish. I am not wanting your honey hole, just an area where I can get to and try this night fishing out.
> I am looking for an area West of Sandusky if possible. I have very limited time due to work and kids in sports, as a lot of you can understand.
> Thanks for the info, PM me if you don't want to put your generous info out to all.
> 1BigIcehole


That's the problem we all have each time we head out, where to go. As far as areas west of Sandusky, I can't help, but if you want to try areas with easy access look at Lakeside, Catawba, Huron, and Lorain piers. There are others, but these are the ones I rotate in my quest to hook-up. There is also a group that have been doing well fishing the Sandusky bay for eyes. The bay has a rougher terrain, so I haven't tried that YET!!


----------



## 1BigIcehole

Thanks Finseeker, greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## shorelineguy

FINSEEKER II said:


> That's the problem we all have each time we head out, where to go. As far as areas west of Sandusky, I can't help, but if you want to try areas with easy access look at Lakeside, Catawba, Huron, and Lorain piers. There are others, but these are the ones I rotate in my quest to hook-up. There is also a group that have been doing well fishing the Sandusky bay for eyes. The bay has a rougher terrain, so I haven't tried that YET!!



where are the shore access spots for the bay? never fished it before just heard old timers talk about it lol


----------



## KVD jr.

Is there a boat launch at Lorain or should I just leave it at home? About 2 hours away.


----------



## Marcher

joe76flh said:


> View attachment 198619
> View attachment 198620
> Got my personal record last night 12-4-15. Only got one, but man was it fun.


What was the length on that hog?


----------



## RStock521

Went to Edgewater tonight from 6-9:30 and didn't catch any or see any caught by others. Some nights you get them, some you dont


----------



## joe76flh

Marcher said:


> What was the length on that hog?


30" And yes its going on the wall. Dropped it off at the taxidermist yesterday. I can't give the location but can tell you all the locations mentioned on this forum are good places you just have to put the time in and you will get em.


----------



## Dmrman21

KVD jr. said:


> Is there a boat launch at Lorain or should I just leave it at home? About 2 hours away.


 Yes it is is in hot waters there is one more up river but I think you have to pay hot waters is free


----------



## HappySnag

RStock521 said:


> Went to Edgewater tonight from 6-9:30 and didn't catch any or see any caught by others. Some nights you get them, some you dont


same think at E55,
only deferent 3 boats cut us off.


----------



## RStock521

HappySnag said:


> same think at E55,
> only deferent 3 boats cut us off.


 Bastards


----------



## lovin life

Anyone know an address for the gps, close to the Lorain breakwall ?


----------



## ErieBoy75

Just north of east Erie and Arizona ave.


----------



## trapperjon

lovin life said:


> Anyone know an address for the gps, close to the Lorain breakwall ?


Spitzer marina, Might join ya tomorrow night, think I still have your #,


----------



## KVD jr.

Dmrman21 said:


> Yes it is is in hot waters there is one more up river but I think you have to pay hot waters is free


Thanks for the help. Appreciate it.


----------



## lovin life

Trapperjon, 330-801-0484


----------



## 1BigIcehole

I hit Catawba SP last night for 2.5 hrs from sunset, saw no fish come out or any hookups, perfect evening to fish.
Heard of people catching in Sandusky, just not where.
I will keep trying.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Not a hit tonight for a single person where I was. I think we need a nice wind and chop to get em goin again


----------



## KVD jr.

Lost 1 at the boat tonight at sunset casting around break wall. Only bite all evening and very few marks. Thanks again for the info. To bad that launch is a pain though


----------



## adamrichard

Saw nothing at Edgewater tonight.


----------



## kingbaiter13

Anybody catching any walleye in Lorain anywhere tonight?


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Hit the pier at Lorain at 6:30, and fished til 12am. Not a single fish hit the deck, and the guys coming off the rocks were looking to see if anything was biting on the pier. They didn't catch or see anything caught from the rocks. Well, we will have to try again, and again, until the ice comes!


----------



## 19dan68

Ok I have a beginners question, I am new to the night shore fishing...Is it worth trying until if and when we get ice or does it die off about now? I have seen fish on the pier at Catawba and Lakeside about a week ago but haven't seen a fish on deck at either place the last couple times I have went out including last evening. Thanks!


----------



## My Demeyes

shorelineguy said:


> where are the shore access spots for the bay? never fished it before just heard old timers talk about it lol












These are some of the popular spots


----------



## shorelineguy

My Demeyes said:


> These are some of the popular spots



thanks


----------



## adamrichard

19dan68 said:


> Ok I have a beginners question, I am new to the night shore fishing...Is it worth trying until if and when we get ice or does it die off about now? I have seen fish on the pier at Catawba and Lakeside about a week ago but haven't seen a fish on deck at either place the last couple times I have went out including last evening. Thanks!


I was wondering that myself because it has gotten so slow lately (I've been skunked my last 5 times out). I'm still going to keep going out but that's because I live in Cleveland and it's a short drive to any shoreline spot. Sounds like most areas have been slow lately, so I feel it's possible the bite has just been off. It's discouraging to keep getting skunked, but I'm confident I can hook into a few more before the ice comes.

Thoughts from anyone else?


----------



## zeroguage419

The map i made for a few people last week. Sandusky bay!


----------



## legendaryyaj

Is there one more spot that is being left out?


----------



## shorelineguy

zeroguage419 said:


> The map i made for a few people last week. Sandusky bay!
> View attachment 198733



thanks for the info. makes the drive from Cleveland a little less stressful when I have general idea of where to go. lol


----------



## AtticaFish

legendaryyaj said:


> Is there one more spot that is being left out?


Not sure if you are referring to a specific place that was intentionally left out.......... but years ago there used to be quite a few that would cast off the rocks from Dempsey Access on the other side of the bay. I don't get up there often enough to tell you if people still do fish (and catch) from there.


----------



## 19dan68

adamrichard said:


> I was wondering that myself because it has gotten so slow lately (I've been skunked my last 5 times out). I'm still going to keep going out but that's because I live in Cleveland and it's a short drive to any shoreline spot. Sounds like most areas have been slow lately, so I feel it's possible the bite has just been off. It's discouraging to keep getting skunked, but I'm confident I can hook into a few more before the ice comes.
> 
> Thoughts from anyone else?


 I have noticed when they were catching I saw shiners and shad in the water....lately nothing! Hopefully another push of bait fish will be he remedy.


----------



## adamrichard

19dan68 said:


> I have noticed when they were catching I saw shiners and shad in the water....lately nothing! Hopefully another push of bait fish will be he remedy.


For what it's worth, I am still seeing some bait fish out there. Not as much as a month ago, but I'm still seeing schools of them in the Cleveland area. You're right though - a bigger push may be all we need for another hot bite.


----------



## captain snake

19dan68 said:


> I have noticed when they were catching I saw shiners and shad in the water....lately nothing! Hopefully another push of bait fish will be he remedy.


I went to Huron pier Saturday nite.got there at 3:00am. So much baitfish it looked like you could walk on the water. One other guy out there,he caught 2 in about a 10 minute window then nothing else. I stayed till the sun came.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

As long as there is no ice, and the bait are there, the eyes will come!! They are staging for the ice, but think about it, where will they be when the ice forms? Answer, wherever they find FOOD!!! If the food is still along the shore, that's where they will be. Keep fishing, they'll return to casting distance where the bait are!! Enjoy this long season of night shore fishing!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anyone getting any tonight? Been terrible everywhere it sounds like


----------



## Dmrman21

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anyone getting any tonight? Been terrible everywhere it sounds like


I was at Lorain early 530-830 nothing not a single bite. Boat netted one nothing caught from shore that I noticed


----------



## mmeyer1977

Tried the early morning bite 4-630am with some success. Had 4 bites but only landed 2 of them. Other 2 came unbuttoned on the way in. Glass pink clown HJ14. Big fish was 30.5in and 11.8lbs. Had 3 bites around 5am and got the big one alittle after 6am. Had to leave by 630am or I would've stayed till sun up.


----------



## JohnnyN

Brought my junk to work and heading out in the Cleveland area tonight around 5:30 if anyone wants to join up.


----------



## TheShoreman

I've noticed when the weather stalls like this and it's not getting colder or blowing the bite has been later 12 am and beyond. The fish don't put on their feed bags when the weather isn't forcing them to. So it forces us to put long hours in because the fish are all picky choosy. The bites still on its just halftime folks!


----------



## RStock521

Nothing at Edgewater tonight from 6-8:30


----------



## ldrjay

Probably gonna head out around 4. Try some early bite. Maybe perch after out east.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Hit the pier at Lorain last night. There were only 6 fishermen on the pier, and I only saw 4 fishing from the rocks that face the pier. One guy hooked, but lost a fish right after sundown. The only other fish seen for the night was caught at about 9pm. At first there wasn't any bait, then at about 8pm they were stacked, thick enough to hold your lure up from one end of the pier to the other. Fish-on right? Nothing!!!!! Came home earlier than usual, out by 12am!!


----------



## kingbaiter13

Has anyone seen or heard of any being caught out of Eastlake lately?


----------



## zeroguage419

Huron was dead last night, lakeside was dead last night. Sandusky bay behind the police station had a hot bite from around 7-9. I only picked up 2 but i saw a few guys with 4 or 5 each. the rest of the bay area was quiet as well.


----------



## [email protected]

kingbaiter13 said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of any being caught out of Eastlake lately?


Too many ppl and no fish it's no good


----------



## Jason Pelz

We used to catch a lot of walleye 20 years ago at the old Bay bridge in Bay View also as the fish made their way from the Battery park and Jackson St areas down to the Sandusky River. When we were out in Sandusky bay on Friday evening most of the fish we marked were at the end of the coal docks and appeared to be moving west in one huge pod. If the other spots start getting slow I wouldn't hesitate to wander down there.


----------



## fryerman

anything bite at lorain last night


----------



## zeroguage419

Jason Pelz said:


> We used to catch a lot of walleye 20 years ago at the old Bay bridge in Bay View also as the fish made their way from the Battery park and Jackson St areas down to the Sandusky River. When we were out in Sandusky bay on Friday evening most of the fish we marked were at the end of the coal docks and appeared to be moving west in one huge pod. If the other spots start getting slow I wouldn't hesitate to wander down there.


I have heard there were people fishing old bay bridge at night but haven't heard whether they were catching any or not. I have been talking to some friends about giving it a shot for the last few days now. Going to give the bay another try tonight and tomorrow. After that, i may try out that way.


----------



## 1BigIcehole

zeroguage419 said:


> The map i made for a few people last week. Sandusky bay!
> View attachment 198733


Thanks for the map, it helps a lot.


----------



## JohnnyN

Are there places worth going where you can get down into the water and cast? I don't love climbing around on the rocks in the dark - I'd much rather wade. Not asking for specific spots, but moreso if any of you have success on beaches or wading other shore areas as opposed to big rock walls. Thanks!


----------



## adamrichard

JohnnyN said:


> Are there places worth going where you can get down into the water and cast? I don't love climbing around on the rocks in the dark - I'd much rather wade. Not asking for specific spots, but moreso if any of you have success on beaches or wading other shore areas as opposed to big rock walls. Thanks!


Haven't heard or seen anything, however, if you know where there are areas that baitfish are concentrated in, you might have some success.


----------



## adamrichard

JohnnyN said:


> Are there places worth going where you can get down into the water and cast? I don't love climbing around on the rocks in the dark - I'd much rather wade. Not asking for specific spots, but moreso if any of you have success on beaches or wading other shore areas as opposed to big rock walls. Thanks!


Also, I'll add that it might do you good to make an effort to go to some of these rocky spots during the day and scope out where you might be able to find a relatively safe and easy to navigate areas. You'd be surprised how many spots on rif raf almost feel like walking up and down stairs, but it just takes a little bit of searching.


----------



## hvywtstan

JohnnyN said:


> Are there places worth going where you can get down into the water and cast? I don't love climbing around on the rocks in the dark - I'd much rather wade. Not asking for specific spots, but moreso if any of you have success on beaches or wading other shore areas as opposed to big rock walls. Thanks!


Over in Marblehead there is a place to wade in down road past litehouse. One year their was a Northwester and they closed pier at Lakeside,everyone drove their and forty guys were casting from shore or in waders. I think it only is open til ten.


----------



## captain snake

Tried Huron pier today, Got skunked like usual . I'm starting to get the same feeling fishing I do on Sundays watching browns games.I ask myself why do I even bother.browns might even have a winning season before I ever catch a walleye from shore! Haha


----------



## GO FISH

captain snake said:


> Tried Huron pier today, Got skunked like usual . I'm starting to get the same feeling fishing I do on Sundays watching browns games.I ask myself why do I even bother.browns might even have a winning season before I ever catch a walleye from shore! Haha


I fished last Tuesday night by Huron light , buddy and I caught 2, both next to the pier not more than 50 yards from lighthouse. So don't give up, both on crankbaits and fished painfully slow, like you cannot reel slow enough.


----------



## captain snake

GO FISH said:


> I fished last Tuesday night by Huron light , buddy and I caught 2, both next to the pier not more than 50 yards from lighthouse. So don't give up, both on crankbaits and fished painfully slow, like you cannot reel slow enough.


Thanks,maybe I'm going to fast. I'm not giving up yet,It's just getting frustrating.


GO FISH said:


> I fished last Tuesday night by Huron light , buddy and I caught 2, both next to the pier not more than 50 yards from lighthouse. So don't give up, both on crankbaits and fished painfully slow, like you cannot reel slow enough.


thanks for the tip.maybe I'm going to fast. I'm not giving up yet,It's just frustrating.


----------



## shorelineguy

hitting the bay area Sunday morning for a sun up bite if anyone wants to join.


----------



## kevn357

I'm no expert at this, but i do think the recent weather is great for December living but bad for Walleye shore fishing. Only 1 bite and no fish so far this month. I like the Browns reference though. I'm thinking of doing some day fishing for other species this weekend until we get some crappier weather before returning to the night bite.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

joe76flh said:


> View attachment 198619
> View attachment 198620
> Got my personal record last night 12-4-15. Only got one, but man was it fun.


Nice job Joe...had to be a party getting her in. Awesome fish.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

kevn357 said:


> I'm no expert at this, but i do think the recent weather is great for December living but bad for Walleye shore fishing. Only 1 bite and no fish so far this month. I like the Browns reference though. I'm thinking of doing some day fishing for other species this weekend until we get some crappier weather before returning to the night bite.


The fish are there. Like I said time and time again you have to put in lots of hours on the rocks to be successful. Switch things up if nothing is working. Not just lures but your retrive as well. I have been known to change baits every half hour going through all I have several times over. A buddy of mine has been in lorain all night and had 5 so far. Keep at it and good things will come.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Buckhunter1206 said:


> The fish are there. Like I said time and time again you have to put in lots of hours on the rocks to be successful. Switch things up if nothing is working. Not just lures but your retrive as well. I have been known to change baits every half hour going through all I have several times over. A buddy of mine has been in lorain all night and had 5 so far. Keep at it and good things will come.


You know Mark? He had a couple the last time we talked last night. Gonna be out tonight, had obligations to handle early this morning, or I would have been out last night also.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

FINSEEKER II said:


> You know Mark? He had a couple the last time we talked last night. Gonna be out tonight, had obligations to handle early this morning, or I would have been out last night also.


No I don't...buddy's name is Ryan. He puts serious time in looking for fish and usually does well


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Got into em last night!!! Should've had my limit, ended with 4 and 2 lost at net by a russian and another guy who don't know how to net..... 5 of us, 26 eyes, 3 hours


----------



## FishOn00

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Got into em last night!!! Should've had my limit, ended with 4 and 2 lost at net by a russian and another guy who don't know how to net..... 5 of us, 26 eyes, 3 hours


Nice work! What area were you fishing? Might give Cleveland a shot tonight


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Got into em last night!!! Should've had my limit, ended with 4 and 2 lost at net by a russian and another guy who don't know how to net..... 5 of us, 26 eyes, 3 hours


Net yourself man once you get it down it'll be like 100%. I show you.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

FishOn00 said:


> Nice work! What area were you fishing? Might give Cleveland a shot tonight


Clevelandish lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Net yourself man once you get it down it'll be like 100%. I show you.


Yeah, I'll start doing that. Unless I have confidence in them and have seen them do it, I'm not gonna ask anyone to help


----------



## kevn357

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Clevelandish lol


So near Euclid...


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Yeah, I'll start doing that. Unless I have confidence in them and have seen them do it, I'm not gonna ask anyone to help


Come on now I got all fish in the net! Thanks for the help netting mine man!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Come on now I got all fish in the net! Thanks for the help netting mine man!


Your right, I have confidence in you jay, everyone else, nopeeee


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anyone plan on going to Sandusky tonight? Will be there with my son


----------



## shorelineguy

someone will be fishing the night bite in shorts tonight lol I can almost guarantee it


----------



## BIGEYURK25

shorelineguy said:


> someone will be fishing the night bite in shorts tonight lol I can almost guarantee it


Whose to say I haven't the last two nights?!?


----------



## shorelineguy

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Whose to say I haven't the last two nights?!?



lol can't even be mad, it's damn near flop weather lol


----------



## ldrjay

Oh he has I am witness to him in shorts. Lol crazy dude crazy weather.


----------



## fryerman

fished lorain rocks tonight 5 to8 no takers didnt see anybody catching plenty of people casting lots of boats out close to rocks out of the east came a barge with a big backhoe on it instead of going direcftly to the harbor entrance came in and ran close to rocks last night saw quite a few fish caught oh well


----------



## JohnnyN

No better luck on the J wall at E 72. Only about 5 guys out there but no bites, no bait in the water on the lake side. Debating going to check out Edgewater or just going home 

Edit: screw it, going to Lizardville in Bedford Hts. If anyone wants to join, first beer is on me.


----------



## slowrollin

Went behind Damon's in Sandusky from 5-6, lots of fishermans but no fishys


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Fished the pier in Lorain. Plenty of people, plenty of bait in the water, only saw 2 fish hit the deck from the time I got there 7:30ish to the time I left due to a perch date on the lake, 11:30ish. Spoke to a guy that had made the trip from 20 miles north of PA!!! And I thought that I had an eye problem!!! Gonna jerk on some perch when I get up. I'll probably catch more eyes while perching than I have been while trying to do so from shore lol!!


----------



## trapperjon

Got 9lb on my 2nd cast throwing a blue/chrome rattle trap and a 7lb on a blk/gold husky, near c-land,


----------



## Erieangler51

Good work Jon. We got em in huron last night from the boat. All on p10s. Ended with 10. 4 eaters and 6 over 8 lbs


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Oh he has I am witness to him in shorts. Lol crazy dude crazy weather.


You missed the shorts AND tshirt last night!


----------



## "chillin"

Went shore fishing for the first time last night. Started in Huron for a couple hours with no takers. Ended up in Lorain about 10 p.m. and managed my first eye from shore. Kept at it till midnight but couldn't get any more to hit. Caught this one on a lime p10


----------



## hvywtstan

"chillin" said:


> Went shore fishing for the first time last night. Started in Huron for a couple hours with no takers. Ended up in Lorain about 10 p.m. and managed my first eye from shore. Kept at it till midnight but couldn't get any more to hit. Caught this one on a lime p10[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> "chillin" said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went shore fishing for the first time last night. Started in Huron for a couple hours with no takers. Ended up in Lorain about 10 p.m. and managed my first eye from shore. Kept at it till midnight but couldn't get any more to hit. Caught this one on a lime p10
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your fish. It's been a tough bite for most this week end but you kept at it and paid off.I her it feels great.
Click to expand...


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Stan, did you and Dave hit the pier last night? I was too tired from perching RR to get back out!


----------



## husky_jerk

Anyone heading out tonight in this wind?


----------



## ldrjay

husky_jerk said:


> Anyone heading out tonight in this wind?


Yep. Ill be heading out late though.


----------



## silverbullet

yep, gonna try anyway.


----------



## slapjaw

The nasty weather brings the big girls out. At least that's what I'm telling myself


----------



## husky_jerk

Yeah I'm gonna give it a shot as well. Will be trying from port Clinton to Huron.


----------



## hvywtstan

FINSEEKER II said:


> Stan, did you and Dave hit the pier last night? I was too tired from perching RR to get back out!


No,I won't be fishing with Dave til the week end,but I will make sure I find you.


----------



## TheShoreman

2 10#ers and a 5. hJ14 SilverBlack for the win and props to the guy out in the Yak tonight!


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> 2 10#ers and a 5. hJ14 SilverBlack for the win and props to the guy out in the Yak tonight!



nice hopefully they are going to pick back up towards the end of the week


----------



## catfish_hunter

Im thinking about going to Edgewater park tonight to try my first time up there, can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## flyfishtrout

So I'm new to shore fishing for walleye on lake Erie, I've fished reservoirs for them but have no idea of where to try on lake erie, I went with a friend once to hiron pier but its to far of a drive east for me, are there any good areas to try around Toledo to port Clinton or Sandusky ?


----------



## crittergitter

flyfishtrout said:


> So I'm new to shore fishing for walleye on lake Erie, I've fished reservoirs for them but have no idea of where to try on lake erie, I went with a friend once to hiron pier but its to far of a drive east for me, are there any good areas to try around Toledo to port Clinton or Sandusky ?


There's a pier in Monroe Michigan where they sometimes get them. I have fished it a couple times. That was about 10 years ago. Luna Pier I think it's called.


----------



## flyfishtrout

crittergitter said:


> There's a pier in Monroe Michigan where they sometimes get them. I have fished it a couple times. That was about 10 years ago. Luna Pier I think it's called.


Im trying to stay in ohio, plus I don't want to get busted for not having a Michigan fishing license. I'm kinda between Sandusky and Toledo so I'm looking for spots in that general range


----------



## lrobison24

Catfish_hunter I fished at Edgewater for the first time last night. There is a pretty good concrete area to stand on that gives you perfect water access, you can also just walk on the rocks. by the time we got out it was really windy so casting was really tough, and we got pretty wet haha. One guy we talked to caught one. Im not very experienced there I bet others could help you out better. But ill defiantly try it out again when its not to windy.


----------



## crittergitter

flyfishtrout said:


> Im trying to stay in ohio, plus I don't want to get busted for not having a Michigan fishing license. I'm kinda between Sandusky and Toledo so I'm looking for spots in that general range


I drive 2 hours to get to Huron or Catawba. I drove nearly 3 hours, and bought a 3 day out of state license when I went to Luna Pier. When it comes to catching a possible 10, 12 or 13 lb walleye, I don't mind a bit of a drive. By the way, my personal best is a 13lbr off the Huron wall at midnight late November in 1999.


----------



## hvywtstan

flyfishtrout said:


> So I'm new to shore fishing for walleye on lake Erie, I've fished reservoirs for them but have no idea of where to try on lake erie, I went with a friend once to hiron pier but its to far of a drive east for me, are there any good areas to try around Toledo to port Clinton or Sandusky ?


There is a map of Sandusky water access about one page back.That should help you.Also you have Lakeside pier in Marblehead and Catawba st park close by you.


----------



## flyfishtrout

I'll have to try Huron again sometime then, and people say to use husky jerks and smithwicks but what size ?


----------



## flyfishtrout

hvywtstan said:


> There is a map of Sandusky water access about one page back.That should help you.Also you have Lakeside pier in Marblehead and Catawba st park close by you.


So with piers, which side is generally the most prodctive, and how far out should you go on them ?


----------



## Erieangler51

flyfishtrout said:


> I'll have to try Huron again sometime then, and people say to use husky jerks and smithwicks but what size ?


Husky jerk 14s and smithwick perfect 10s.


----------



## adamrichard

flyfishtrout said:


> So with piers, which side is generally the most prodctive, and how far out should you go on them ?


Just try and find where the baitfish are. Sometimes, the bait is everywhere (which can be good and can be bad). Sometimes, you won't be able to see the bait, so don't pick a spot only because you can see them. That said, some areas will have better chances of holding bait than others. Structure can hold bait. Wind pushing the bait up against the rocks can school up the bait. That's what I would look for. Walleye go where the bait are, so most of the time it's out of your control anyway.


----------



## Erieangler51

Our fish Saturday came outside of the bait. We were in the boat but with a long cast from shore they could of been caught. Once we got to 16-17 fow and out of the bait we got fish. ATTACH=full]199174[/ATTACH]


----------



## FishOn00

Anyone out tonight? I'm east of Cleveland a few have been caught nothing consistent though.


----------



## cschuller6

Was at lakeside pier from 430-730pm. Zero caught and zero seen caught. Pry 7 people out.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

cschuller6 said:


> Was at lakeside pier from 430-730pm. Zero caught and zero seen caught. Pry 7 people out.


Those hours are a bit early if you ask me....this year it seems like bite doesn't start till 8 or 9 at the earliest most nights


----------



## shorelineguy

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Those hours are a bit early if you ask me....this year it seems like bite doesn't start till 8 or 9 at the earliest most nights



just all depends the bite was hot at 72nd starting right at dusk and going till 7 -730 for weeks then it changed up out of nowhere.


----------



## cschuller6

Now you tell me! Haha. Just joking, unfortunately had to get home. 1.5 hr drive.


----------



## papa roach

cschuller6 said:


> Now you tell me! Haha. Just joking, unfortunately had to get home. 1.5 hr drive.


a long handle net is a must also.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Lakeside has seen very few fish the past few weeks.


----------



## kevn357

My simple observation this year. Basing my observations with Cleveland being the center. 

The walleye were in close out west and east in mid to late November and the first week of December. Warm weather shut it down for the most part out west while the east bite picked up in early December (Sandusky Bay being the difference, has shut down after a very good after thanksgiving bite for 7-10 days). The west bite always seemed to be later at night while the east bite has been earlier. Haven't heard to many Huron reports this year though. 

Where they are now? No clue. Never seen so much South winds this time of year. I kind of gave up on the night bite as I struggled finding them and have had much better luck perching from shore.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Water seems really super clear here out west (excluding Sandusky bay), Lakeside and Catawba have the clearest water I have ever seen at both locations... Have not seen bait shallow at either location since just before Thaksgiving. We are still picking one or two on occasion, funny thing most my fish lately have had gobies filling their gullets


----------



## flyfishtrout

So what are some good spots to try on lake erie shores then ?


----------



## flyfishtrout

flyfishtrout said:


> So what are some good spots to try on lake erie shores then ?


 like spots around or between toledo and Sandusky/port Clinton


----------



## captain snake

kevn357 said:


> My simple observation this year. Basing my observations with Cleveland being the center.
> 
> The walleye were in close out west and east in mid to late November and the first week of December. Warm weather shut it down for the most part out west while the east bite picked up in early December (Sandusky Bay being the difference, has shut down after a very good after thanksgiving bite for 7-10 days). The west bite always seemed to be later at night while the east bite has been earlier. Haven't heard to many Huron reports this year though.
> 
> Where they are now? No clue. Never seen so much South winds this time of year. I kind of gave up on the night bite as I struggled finding them and have had much better luck perching from shore.


Where do you catch perch from shore? I've tried Huron pier ,haven't caught anything.


----------



## hvywtstan

captain snake said:


> Where do you catch perch from shore? I've tried Huron pier ,haven't caught anything.


Lorain has done very well for perch


----------



## BFG

kevn357 said:


> Where they are now? No clue. Never seen so much South winds this time of year


Daytime boat guys are fishing in 40fow off Huron/Sawmill, etc. etc. Guys are catching fish around the islands. Perhaps all this south wind has changed things up with the nearshore waters (i.e. cold and clear) and the dirtier/warmer water (which is typically better to target in the spring) is further offshore, and so are the fish? 

The fish finder shots that guys are posting don't lie...the fish are stacked offshore. Friends from Wisconsin didn't even have to bother with the night bite last week as they caught all they needed in 35-40fow from Cedar Point to Sawmill. 

Pier fishing is going to replace ice fishing in 2015/2016 it seems. Good luck guys, I hope to get out again this week.


----------



## Erieangler51

The pic I posted was all shad with some fish laying on the bottom. Once we got out of those marks in that 15-17 fow we got fish. Here is a shot out towards the dump. I think the south winds have pushed them out a little bit but should come back in soon with colder weather in sight for a few days and different wind directions. Had way better marks then this but this is the only 1 I took out there


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Isnt it in Sandusky that they get them right behind the police station?


----------



## husky_jerk

DeathFromAbove said:


> Isnt it in Sandusky that they get them right behind the police station?


Yes there is a public access point behind the police station all the way to Damon's. Fishing has been slow for me there for the last week, and have seen only a few caught. 8pm-midnight.

There are fish all over the lake. Any spot you can access shoreline is worth casting some lures right now. You don't have to go where the crowd is.


----------



## captain snake

hvywtstan said:


> Lorain has done very well for perch


Thanks,maybe I'll try over there. I'm dying to catch something. Haven't been able to put my boat in the last 2 year's.


----------



## adamaj

Got lucky a few nights ago. This giant took a p10 from shore at around midnight. It was my third location change of the night, and I had the place to myself. I wear size 12 for reference. 32.5" long 19.75" girth. Just over 13lbs.


----------



## eyedreamn

adamaj said:


> Got lucky a few nights ago. This giant took a p10 from shore at around midnight. It was my third location change of the night, and I had the place to myself. I wear size 12 for reference. 32.5" long 19.75" girth. Just over 13lbs.


Wall hanger for sure. Contrates


----------



## TheShoreman

adamaj said:


> Got lucky a few nights ago. This giant took a p10 from shore at around midnight. It was my third location change of the night, and I had the place to myself. I wear size 12 for reference. 32.5" long 19.75" girth. Just over 13lbs.


Your fish.


----------



## shorelineguy

is the run pretty much dead out east? Cleveland/Euclid areas? I don't a lot of time to run west this weekend but I would like to get out


----------



## shorelineguy

shorelineguy said:


> is the run pretty much dead out east? Cleveland/Euclid areas? I don't a lot of time to run west this weekend but I would like to get out


could pm me if you don't want to post in here


----------



## trapperjon

shorelineguy said:


> could pm me if you don't want to post in here


Nope. . Not dead, IMO the bite is later, which is kinda nice if I'm able to get a evening nap before heading out,


----------



## shorelineguy

trapperjon said:


> Nope. . Not dead, IMO the bite is later, which is kinda nice if I'm able to get a evening nap before heading out,



later makes sense west winds should give some chop tonight I may give it a go for a few


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Gonna give Lorain a try tonight, 6ish until!!! Lost a monster the last time out hoping for a re-match lol!!!


----------



## TheShoreman

T


trapperjon said:


> Nope. . Not dead, IMO the bite is later, which is kinda nice if I'm able to get a evening nap before heading out,


That has been my routine the last few weeks man. Nap then go out.


----------



## Dagojoe

Has anyone been catching walleye off the rocks at Edgewater during the day? Going out at night is not possible for me right now but would go during the day if its not a total waste of time. Thanks.


----------



## shorelineguy

Dagojoe said:


> Has anyone been catching walleye off the rocks at Edgewater during the day? Going out at night is not possible for me right now but would go during the day if its not a total waste of time. Thanks.



the morning sun up bite is fishable. I've never heard of broad daylight shire bite but that's not to say there isn't one


----------



## fryerman

FINSEEKER II said:


> Gonna give Lorain a try tonight, 6ish until!!! Lost a monster the last time out hoping for a re-match lol!!!


Anything doing last night off the rocks Finseeker


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone hitting Cleveland area tonight? I will be out if you want to network pm me if interested


----------



## FINSEEKER II

fryerman said:


> Anything doing last night off the rocks Finseeker


The pier was unfishable due to high west winds. There were a handful of fishermen trying the rocks, but they were gone by 8pm. I decided to try Huron due to the ability to fish the river when the wind is high out of the west. There were many with the same idea! Parking lot packed, pier packed, and a few fish lying on the deck. I hooked 4, landed 3. Same program as everywhere else, very slow retrieve, and HJ14s. My favorite, blue/chrome/orange belly took the 4 that I hooked. I saw many other colors that were taking fish also. Plan to go back to Lorain as soon as conditions allow.


----------



## lovin life

Minnowhead and I will be at Lorain wall about 8:15. Gray Pathfinder


----------



## lovin life

Fryerman give us a buzz about 9:00. 330-801-0484


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I will be in Huron at some point tonight lol


----------



## mmeyer1977

Buckhunter1206 said:


> I will be in Huron at some point tonight lol


Ill be at huron around 1am.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

mmeyer1977 said:


> Ill be at huron around 1am.


Leaving Sheffield Lake now...I'll let you know how it's going


----------



## shorelineguy

Buckhunter1206 said:


> I will be in Huron at some point tonight lol



looks like I'm omw that way as well I'll make sure to post when I get there to at least introduce myself


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'll be on slanted wall most likely


----------



## mmeyer1977

Im at the block house.


----------



## shorelineguy

mmeyer1977 said:


> Im at the block house.



we're next to you lol


----------



## mmeyer1977

shorelineguy said:


> we're next to you lol


Hey. Nice meeting you guys.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Any luck fellas?


----------



## Doboy

shorelineguy said:


> is the run pretty much dead out east? Cleveland/Euclid areas? I don't a lot of time to run west this weekend but I would like to get out


Like Trapperjohn said, "Nope. . Not dead, IMO the bite is later"

EVERY (Central/East) Lake Erie feeder, marina/ boat docks, has the potential to hold big eyes & steelhead, this time of year. Lately, Bonus eyes have been caught, along with the 'breakwall' perch, all the way East to the Pa line.
This early spring, the shore drifters hammered the huge eyes in 15' - 27' OW from Ashtabula, all the way East pass Geneva,,,, so I know for sure that they will be coming in there,,, close,,, ALL WINTER.
I talked to a guy who said that he caught huge night eyes off of the swim beach break-wall at Bula,,,, & why is there 6 or 7 cars parked at Whitmans Creek,,,, just about every evening? Steel or EYES?????
( Bob & I should'a stopped, when we drove by,,,, heading to Conny for smelt.) 

It doesn't matter how small the feeders are,,, I'm sure that there will be eyes around the mouths sooner or later. Just like in the feeders down the O River... where I hang out all winter. 

*I just wish that I lived closer to ERIE!!! *


----------



## trapperjon

Doboy, how'd you do with the smelt ?


----------



## shorelineguy

Doboy said:


> Like Trapperjohn said, "Nope. . Not dead, IMO the bite is later"
> 
> EVERY (Central/East) Lake Erie feeder, marina/ boat docks, has the potential to hold big eyes & steelhead, this time of year. Lately, Bonus eyes have been caught, along with the 'breakwall' perch, all the way East to the Pa line.
> This early spring, the shore drifters hammered the huge eyes in 15' - 27' OW from Ashtabula, all the way East pass Geneva,,,, so I know for sure that they will be coming in there,,, close,,, ALL WINTER.
> I talked to a guy who said that he caught huge night eyes off of the swim beach break-wall at Bula,,,, & why is there 6 or 7 cars parked at Whitmans Creek,,,, just about every evening? Steel or EYES?????
> ( Bob & I should'a stopped, when we drove by,,,, heading to Conny for smelt.)
> 
> It doesn't matter how small the feeders are,,, I'm sure that there will be eyes around the mouths sooner or later. Just like in the feeders down the O River... where I hang out all winter.
> 
> *I just wish that I lived closer to ERIE!!! *



absolutely, I am seeing that now, I have found a few spots to pay closer attention to. do they do any burbot and smelt fishing out east?


----------



## Dmrman21

You guys do any good lastnight nothing in Lorain for me gonna try again tonight


----------



## Doboy

trapperjon said:


> Doboy, how'd you do with the smelt ?


shorelineguy'
I posted the l o n g story somewhere,,,, 'I' didn't catch any smelt,,,, I had about 10-12 on, but couldn't get them up the wall! Those smelt were eating the zillions of 1-1/2" emeralds that were inside the breakwall & docks, and wouldn't touch anything else!.
We'll be going up again, in a day or two, when it warms up a tad.
THIS TIME, 
we just might take the boat & catch some of those huge breakwall perch,,,, lol, the smelt will be inside 'em. ;>)


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Dmrman21 said:


> You guys do any good lastnight nothing in Lorain for me gonna try again tonight


I tried Lorain Sunday night, winds still too high to fish the pier, but there were guys parked at the lot by the beach that's before the rocks. I headed west. Took a look at Catawba, fishable and one eye on the deck. It stayed that way until 12:00, so I headed to Lakeside. The parking lot at Lakeside was empty, so I headed back east to Huron. I got my usual 5, and gave up trying to get #6 due to the rain. Blue/Chrome/orange belly took all my fish.


----------



## shorelineguy

about what time did you hit Huron?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Buddy sent me this pic from Huron last night...was gonna go bus decided not to...figures lol


----------



## TheShoreman

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Buddy sent me this pic from Huron last night...was gonna go bus decided not to...figures lol


Yea saw a video of it this morning. I'll be out that way in the next few days.


----------



## Erieangler51

Same with everybody else. I would have asked my buddy first if he minded if I posted location as it wasn't mentioned in the facebook post


----------



## Dmrman21

Got two in Lorain lastnight


----------



## Dmrman21

How packed is it at Huron I was gonna go to Lorain again tonight but if that's were the fish are I just don't have a long net you think there will be room at the end by the house?


----------



## trapperjon

I highly doubt it,


----------



## Buckhunter1206

There was room Saturday night...last night bite was on west wall..don't need really long net there


----------



## Dmrman21

With tonight's wind seems like it would make it hard to cast on that side but I might have to make my way out there not sure yet might just avoid the crowd and hope for a good bite in Lorain


----------



## shorelineguy

dang it I knew I should have went out. smh


----------



## Buckhunter1206

shorelineguy said:


> dang it I knew I should have went out. smh


I was ready to go but decided not to lol


----------



## shorelineguy

Buckhunter1206 said:


> I was ready to go but decided not to lol


may fish Cleveland tonight and wait to head west on Wednesday.


----------



## herefishy

how do you get to the west wall , do you have to walk all the way to the end of pier ....


----------



## trapperjon

shorelineguy said:


> may fish Cleveland tonight and wait to head west on Wednesday.


That's my plan too, will be west side of the river,


----------



## Dmrman21

herefishy said:


> how do you get to the west wall , do you have to walk all the way to the end of pier ....


There is a trail at the start of the pier that takes you that way I believe


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Shoreman, im quite positive me and you fish the same places, let's say east of cleveland. Any luck of late haven't been up in about a week


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Shoreman, im quite positive me and you fish the same places, let's say east of cleveland. Any luck of late haven't been up in about a week


My home spot has been slow. 3-5 fish a night between 5-6 guys the winds been brutal. I might take the 60 mile trip to Huron.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

shorelineguy said:


> about what time did you hit Huron?


After all my running around to the western spots, it was 12:isham when I returned. The fish were there, just took a bit more time to get. SLOOOWWWW retrieve is the trick to get these hogs !!!! I wish I had stayed there when I got there earlier, could have been back home the same day, not the next morning!!!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Dmrman21 said:


> Got two in Lorain lastnight


Rocks or the pier?


----------



## AtticaFish

TheShoreman said:


> ........take the 60 mile trip to Huron.


After seeing that picture of all those walleye laying in the parking lot and a specific location listed....... i am betting there are quite a few people who will be making the drive.

I think i may have found a spot on the East shore of Catawba that i have never heard anyone mention. HAve seen people fishing it during the day, but honestly never been there at night. The shoreline/structure should be perfect. Easily just as long a walk as out to the end of Huron, but i know it is not nearly as difficult because i have walked it during daylight. If the weather holds out decent, i may get up there and try it over this long weekend coming.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Dmrman21 said:


> How packed is it at Huron I was gonna go to Lorain again tonight but if that's were the fish are I just don't have a long net you think there will be room at the end by the house?


Parking lot was full the first time I got there. When I returned, it was still a lot of cars there, seems to be real nite-bite. Depending on your physical abilities, you have a choice of the location you are going to fish. Oldies like me stay on the "flat" stuff. There were plenty of "oldies" out, the pier was crowded, even when I returned after 12. As far as a net goes, people will share, even net your fish for you to help out. But you will need a long net to land the fish that are more than 10ft below the pier!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> My home spot has been slow. 3-5 fish a night between 5-6 guys the winds been brutal. I might take the 60 mile trip to Huron.


Dang, you never know when they'll come back in. I should be there tomorrow from like 5-7. Hopefully I can get one or two


----------



## Erieangler51

lol. Get there early to get a spot guys


----------



## kevn357

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 199448
> lol. Get there early to get a spot guys


Honestly, Huron has always been like that when the bite gets hot in my experience. Lots of locals have been fishing there for a long time and word travels fast regardless of social media and forums like this one. Lots of room to fish there as long as you have a super long net for the pier. I never tried the slant wall as it looks uncomfortable and dangerous and you have no chance of fishing from the lighthouse when its crowded like this unless you camp there all day or are a local. West wall is safer than Lorains big a** rocks but can be a muddy and difficult hike for some.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

kevn357 said:


> Honestly, Huron has always been like that when the bite gets hot in my experience. Lots of locals have been fishing there for a long time and word travels fast regardless of social media and forums like this one. Lots of room to fish there as long as you have a super long net for the pier. I never tried the slant wall as it looks uncomfortable and dangerous and you have no chance of fishing from the lighthouse when its crowded like this unless you camp there all day or are a local. West wall is safer than Lorains big a** rocks but can be a muddy and difficult hike for some.


Slanted wall can be a gem but you have to pick your spot wisely...most won't fish there for that reason.


----------



## Dmrman21

Got one tonight in Lorain


----------



## Erieangler51

I mainly just posted it for the comment. Thought it was funny.


----------



## trapperjon

I lost 1 at edgewater and that was it, lake was FLAT


----------



## kevn357

Erieangler51 said:


> I mainly just posted it for the comment. Thought it was funny.


It was funny. I just quoted the post because there have been a lot of questions about Huron from people who've never been there is all.


----------



## kevn357

trapperjon said:


> I lost 1 at edgewater and that was it, lake was FLAT


Have you ever done good there? I'm 15 minutes away and always drive west to Lorain, Huron, etc to get skunked lol.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

The weather get nicer and everyone is out...really not that many out Sat night when it was 25 out lol


----------



## kevn357

Buckhunter1206 said:


> The weather get nicer and everyone is out...really not that many out Sat night when it was 25 out lol


The fishing has sucked for me on the nice weather nights. Unfortunately, every night I have chance to get out the weather has been great! South wind, flat lake, clear sky and no fish. I'm on vacation next week and am actually hoping for some crappy weather while the forecast shows mild temps. First world problems I guess. Never thought I would hope for bad weather in late December.


----------



## mmeyer1977

My dad and I got into em good tonight. Clean water we always go with a smithwick clown. Tonight the clown P10 was on fire. 2 on blue chrome HJ14. But switched when the clown was hitting good. Alot of big fish again. Couldn't close the cooler!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

mmeyer1977 said:


> My dad and I got into em good tonight. Clean water we always go with a smithwick clown. Tonight the clown P10 was on fire. 2 on blue chrome HJ14. But switched when the clown was hitting good. Alot of big fish again. Couldn't close the cooler!
> View attachment 199449
> View attachment 199450


Huron?


----------



## 1more

mmeyer1977 said:


> My dad and I got into em good tonight. Clean water we always go with a smithwick clown. Tonight the clown P10 was on fire. 2 on blue chrome HJ14. But switched when the clown was hitting good. Alot of big fish again. Couldn't close the cooler!
> View attachment 199449
> View attachment 199450


Nice box of eyes!


----------



## shorelineguy

mmeyer1977 said:


> My dad and I got into em good tonight. Clean water we always go with a smithwick clown. Tonight the clown P10 was on fire. 2 on blue chrome HJ14. But switched when the clown was hitting good. Alot of big fish again. Couldn't close the cooler!
> View attachment 199449
> View attachment 199450



man way to get after them


----------



## 1BigIcehole

mmeyer1977 said:


> My dad and I got into em good tonight. Clean water we always go with a smithwick clown. Tonight the clown P10 was on fire. 2 on blue chrome HJ14. But switched when the clown was hitting good. Alot of big fish again. Couldn't close the cooler!
> View attachment 199449
> View attachment 199450


Daaaam! nice haul.


----------



## trapperjon

kevn357 said:


> Have you ever done good there? I'm 15 minutes away and always drive west to Lorain, Huron, etc to get skunked lol.


I've only done good there when there's a chop on the lake. When it's flat like last night I only pick 1 or 2,
MAYBE,


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Dmrman21 said:


> Got one tonight in Lorain


They went to the "party" in Huron!!!! They'll be back soon for the after party in Lorain!


----------



## midoh39

I'll be up in Huron around 430-5. Thinking between the west wall and slant wall, if anyone wants to network just let me know


----------



## Dmrman21

I


FINSEEKER II said:


> They went to the "party" in Huron!!!! They'll be back soon for the after party in Lorain!


Hope your right I'll be down there again tonight hopfully I can pick up a few


----------



## flyfishtrout

I don't like to bother with the piers ... The fishermen are thicker than the fish and then you gotta deal with people who think it's alright to set up shop 2 feet next to you then snag your line eight times in the process, I went to Lorain and Huron once so far this year and skunked both times, saw maybe one fish for every sixty anglers, it was bad. Now the three other spots I've fished I've limited out or almost limited out every time I go and at most there's one or two others there who do just as good.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Also, does anyone know how deep smithwick p10's dive ... I picked a few up


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Roughly 10-12 when trolling..not sure casting but they Definately get the job done


----------



## Erieangler51

flyfishtrout said:


> Also, does anyone know how deep smithwick p10's dive ... I picked a few up











Here's the trolling chart


----------



## flyfishtrout

OK thanks, I just heard they worked and I have had plenty of success on erie so far using husky jerks but I wanna give something else a try. I have been skunked though the last six times (twice on the piers, and 4 times in reservoirs) so hope that changes ha


----------



## Erieangler51

Perfect 10s have been on fire. We pulled 11 of 12 fish from the boat today on p10s


----------



## flyfishtrout

Nice


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Also try shallow bandits...they have been awesome this year as well


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

What kind of line and test are you casting with? I generally fish Suffix 832 or PP Super 8 10-15lb test. My braid is due for replacement as it's starting to collect too much ice. Are most of you fishing 12lb mono or something else?


----------



## Erieangler51

20 lb power pro. Fish don't mind it, doesn't fray on the rocks, and doesn't tangle as much on casts as the lighter lb braids


----------



## RStock521

Skunked at Edgewater tonight from 5-7:30. Didn't see any caught either


----------



## Dmrman21

No luck in Lorain tonight a lot of guys showed up tonight saw the boats pull a few how's the pack doing out in Huron?


----------



## flyfishtrout

I've 


Buckhunter1206 said:


> Also try shallow bandits...they have been awesome this year as well


heard of bandits but what lure exactly, I've only ever used their cranks for bass. I didn't know they made jerk/stick baits


----------



## Buckhunter1206

flyfishtrout said:


> I've
> 
> heard of bandits but what lure exactly, I've only ever used their cranks for bass. I didn't know they made jerk/stick baits


Look up deep and shallow walleye bandits. Shallows for now...deep in the summer


----------



## flyfishtrout

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Look up deep and shallow walleye bandits. Shallows for now...deep in the summer


 OK I'll have to give them a try, I'm about to lose a paycheck just trying new gear haha


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I do that every month lol


----------



## midoh39

Tonight was the night of should've been here last night. Fished from 530-1 and only saw 3 caught. Oh well, we might fish some docks for crappie tomorrow


----------



## 1BigIcehole

Fished Sandusky yesterday from 1530-2030 and didn't see a fish at two areas. Nobody mentioned any fish.


----------



## catfish_hunter

met up with Midoh39 last night at Huron, fished from about 9-11. I caught one fish on a clown p10. That was it, and the only one I seen caught. Lake was FLAT. Lots of bait.


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

Got 2 in Lorain 930 to 11 hj nothing on p10 I was the only one there one guy was leaving with one that's it


----------



## FINSEEKER II

Picked up 1 at Huron last night. Got there after 12 again. Parking lot had only 2 other cars, water was flat, and the bait was scarce. Seagulls on the water from beyond the boat ramps to the lighthouse!!!


----------



## weasel

fished huron last night for the first time only saw one walleye and one steelhead caught . I think I need a bigger net as ours wouldn't reach the water off the wall lol it looked liked the guys had handles 20 ft long and bigger. and of coarse they said we should have been there 2 days ago I guess they killed them I guess that's why they call it fishing not catching. then we went over to Catawba after that there were a couple of guys there but nothing to show for maybe we will try later next week with a longer net handle live and learn good luck to all and have a merry Christmas.


----------



## Erieangler51

Weather was too nice last night boats got them further out in huron. Need some wave action brealing into the rocks for them to be on fire. 2 and 3 days ago strong west winds and people pounded em off the west wall


----------



## ldrjay

I got one last night in eastlake. NOT AT CEI. 18ft of water. Went all depths from 5-36ft looking for fish. Never really marked anything great. Scattered fish.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Bout to head out and give lorain a try. Hope they are hungry after the storm


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Nothing for me tonight, east of Cleveland. Hoping to get a good west wind and chop soon


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Fished after the storm from 130am till 4am. Went 7 for 8 with 2 10lb and 1 11lb. Clown shallow bandit did most of the dirtywork with Marvin p10 taking 1. Not another person in sight. Absolutly perfect!


----------



## fryerman

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Fished after the storm from 130am till 4am. Went 7 for 8 with 2 10lb and 1 11lb. Clown shallow bandit did most of the dirtywork with Marvin p10 taking 1. Not another person in sight. Absolutly perfect!


buckhunter were u on the rocks or pier was on the rocks from dark till 900 no takers nice haul


----------



## Buckhunter1206

fryerman said:


> buckhunter were u on the rocks or pier was on the rocks from dark till 900 no takers nice haul


Was on pier....had 2 by cast #5...by far my best night this fall. 3 fish 10lbs or better


----------



## catfish_hunter

nice haul man! We were there Tuesday night, seen a lot of shad off the pier, but nothing doin. I knew theyd bite last night! This work crap sure is messin up my fishing career!


----------



## ErieBoy75

You da man, Buck!


----------



## KTkiff

If the lake doesn't freeze will they still hit like this all through the winter?


----------



## trapperjon

Nice job Brian, wish I lived as close as you do, any signs of the coyote's out there anymore ?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Thanks guys...was definitely a night to remember. Kt..they will hit like this for awhile. There are still huge schools out to the east that still have t to make their way west. If no ice they could definitely keep it up well into the new year. Trapper the only place I have seen yotes in the past is Huron and haven't seen much evidence this year


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

I knew I should have went last night after the storm good job I'll be there tonight for a late one


----------



## BIGEYURK25

What's happening out there tonight guys? Need to catch some fish, I was wondering if it's slow or not. Doesn't matter where you are, just want to know if biting. Thanks


----------



## quackpot

I tried Catawba pier last night for three hours and didn't get any. Would have stayed longer but the light drizzle stiffened the back. Saw two that were caught before I got there.


----------



## Erieangler51

Should be good with the north winds


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> Should be good with the north winds


do you fish into the wind or with it when fishing a north wind?


----------



## Erieangler51

Depends on how strong and if I'm getting blasted by the waves.


----------



## "chillin"

Went to Lorain tonight. Nothing. Nobody was catching anything.


----------



## shorelineguy

does anyone fish their jerk baits with split shots to push it down a little further in the water column? I am waiting on my p10s and bandits to come but I have hj, bombers, x-raps, a few thundersticks. I just want to find a way to cover that part of the water column until I get my shipment in


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Leaving huron right now seen 2 guys with limits nobody else with any fish but those two


----------



## Erieangler51

Slow roll deep divers. I've seen people pull fish in lorain on deep huskys


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> Slow roll deep divers. I've seen people pull fish in lorain on deep huskys



I have no deep diving lures. I know it sounds crazy but I never thought they would be needed from shore. the guys I learned from only fish suspending lures and shallow divers like the hj, bombers, etc... this is my 1st year buying stuff so it's been a process. I've been learning a lot on my own and from you guys so I just have to play catch up that's all


----------



## Buckhunter1206

When I started I carried 6 lures with me...now I need a new bag to hold them all lol


----------



## Erieangler51

Lures are to men's as shoes are to women. Can never have enough. 

I started this fall with 4 p10s now I have 22 with 12 clears on the way. Painting them up this week.


----------



## Erieangler51

I usually fish from the boat, but if I can't find anyone to go I'll shore fish. My first year for it as well. I love the hit while casting but it's awesome to watch a glow stick sink under the water on a planer board. 

I wouldn't go crazy on the deeps maybe 2 or 3 because like u mentioned most is done with shallows. But some nights they want something a little deeper


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> Lures are to men's as shoes are to women. Can never have enough.
> 
> I started this fall with 4 p10s now I have 22 with 12 clears on the way. Painting them up this week.




where can I get clears from?


----------



## Yakeyes

What kind of paint do you use on your lures? and I'm assuming you use an airbrush? I'm thinking about getting out tonight at Lorain, I haven't been out since late October. Hopefully they cooperate


----------



## Erieangler51

I use my buddies set up. I just got into painting and wanted to try it out before making the investment. I believe he uses createx and a clear coat of some sort 2 times to bring colors out and then a coat of regular clear coat. 

Hard to find locally. Look online. I found them on eBay.

I might head to lorain tonight as well depending on the rain.


----------



## HappySnag

shorelineguy said:


> does anyone fish their jerk baits with split shots to push it down a little further in the water column? I am waiting on my p10s and bandits to come but I have hj, bombers, x-raps, a few thundersticks. I just want to find a way to cover that part of the water column until I get my shipment in


noting is sure think if it come to fishing,
it is testing new ideas,
put slip sinker on line tie to barel svivel ,than 24" floracarbon to quick snap and put HJ14 on,you can change the slip sinker to weight what you need.
or take one hook of from HJ and replace with jig deferent weight,
or take coper wire romax #10,to #16 and vine on treble hook shank make them heavier,you can use lead wire to.


----------



## Yakeyes

Erieangler51 said:


> I use my buddies set up. I just got into painting and wanted to try it out before making the investment. I believe he uses createx and a clear coat of some sort 2 times to bring colors out and then a coat of regular clear coat.
> 
> Hard to find locally. Look online. I found them on eBay.
> 
> I might head to lorain tonight as well depending on the rain.


Cool, I'll look in to it. Is the bite in Lorain still a late bite? I have a sick wife and kids so I probably won't make it up till late anyways.


----------



## Erieangler51

From what I hear. Haven't been up casting in awhile. Been fishing in huron during the day. Bad weather has me not being able to make it out there in the boat


----------



## Yakeyes

I'll be up around 10 if you or anyone wants to work together and figure them out. I'm hungry for some walleye!!


----------



## Erieangler51

im still debating. 1-2" of rain will be brutal


----------



## Yakeyes

I'm going to deal with it, I haven't got out because of work and it's not going to get any better so I have no choice lol


----------



## Erieangler51

I probably will too lol. Can't catch em on the couch


----------



## Yakeyes

Do you guys think the pier would be better than the rocks. I have never fished the pier before


----------



## Erieangler51

Pm sent yakeyes


----------



## TheShoreman

Yakeyes said:


> Do you guys think the pier would be better than the rocks. I have never fished the pier before


Pier man. The Rocks + wet = Slip N Slide ***concrete edition***. Just make sure you have a long net.


----------



## Yakeyes

TheShoreman said:


> Pier man. The Rocks + wet = Slip N Slide ***concrete edition***. Just make sure you have a long net.


This is true!! The last time I was up it rained a little and made moving around on the rocks a bit sketchy


----------



## Dmrman21

Thinking about heading to Lorain also tonight hopfully they are there


----------



## ErieBoy75

Pretty good swell rolling from the north east. Take caution if you're going on the rocks. It muddied up pretty good, too.


----------



## shorelineguy

I'm fishing the pier as we speak. no fish caught and I've been here since 5. very nice roll going. should turn on at some point


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> I'm fishing the pier as we speak. no fish caught and I've been here since 5. very nice roll going. should turn on at some point


One would hope


----------



## Erieangler51

How's the crowds?


----------



## Kenlow1

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Was on pier....had 2 by cast #5...by far my best night this fall. 3 fish 10lbs or better


----------



## Kenlow1

Shorelineguy-which pier are you fishing tonite?


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> How's the crowds?





Kenlow1 said:


> Shorelineguy-which pier are you fishing tonite?



fishing pier by marina I believe it's Spitzer marina. not a lot of people at all. maybe 6 guys including me and my father


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> fishing pier by marina I believe it's Spitzer marina. not a lot of people at all. maybe 6 guys including me and my father


Good F'n rape those toothy bastards!


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> Good F'n rape those toothy bastards!



they are winning the war today. still no fish caught


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> How's the crowds?



anyone at Huron????


----------



## ldrjay

If its outta the east dont waste to much time. Im done with east winds period.


----------



## TheShoreman

You did not go far enough west young skywalker.


----------



## shorelineguy

ldrjay said:


> If its outta the east dont waste to much time. Im done with east winds period.



it still feels wsw


----------



## TheShoreman

To be caught the walleye further west I shall try


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> To be caught the walleye further west I shall try



how far west does one go lol ?


----------



## TheShoreman

shorelineguy said:


> how far west does one go lol ?


To the fertile grounds of Huron and Sanducsky Bay


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> To the fertile grounds of Huron and Sanducsky Bay



one on the deck parakeet bandit


----------



## kevn357

TheShoreman said:


> To the fertile grounds of Huron and Sanducsky Bay


Not biting out east of Cleveland anymore?


----------



## TheShoreman

Negative ghost rider the pattern is... Ummm... Empty?


----------



## kevn357

TheShoreman said:


> Negative ghost rider the pattern is... Ummm... Empty?


I saw Maverick by the WW.


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> To the fertile grounds of Huron and Sanducsky Bay



finished with 3 at Lorain. lost a biggem midway in that broke my heart. 2 of the 3 came on Tim Horton parrot bomber the other came on a parakeet bandit


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Fished lakeside tonight 8-11 slow night saw 1 fish caught


----------



## shorelineguy

shorelineguy said:


> finished with 3 at Lorain. lost a biggem midway in that broke my heart. 2 of the 3 came on Tim Horton parrot bomber the other came on a parakeet bandit













this is also my best night of walleye fishing ever. this my 1st multi catch outing for eyes. and my father was my net man. seriously a night to remember


----------



## 1BigIcehole

shorelineguy said:


> this is also my best night of walleye fishing ever. this my 1st multi catch outing for eyes. and my father was my net man. seriously a night to remember


Nice catch Shoreline. Your dad probably had as much fun as you.


----------



## Kenlow1

Shoreline guy, did you catch all 3 of your fish @ Lorain? No good @ pier in Sandusky? Way to stick it out in rain!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Took a break from shore and trolled with some buddies last night. Gotta say it was an epic night. Finished just shy of our 5 man limit.


----------



## Yakeyes

It was a long nite fished 8-2:00 and I only landed one fish. It came on the Hj clown. Lost one close to shore on a rattle trap and had a couple short hits on Hj blue and chrome. The fun part of the nite was when we decided to try the pier around 1:00 and some drunk (I'll just use the word punk, but I think a lot worse of him but I'll keep it clean) accused me and my two buddy's trying to break into his dad's big dodge truck!!! Which by the way was my buddy's truck! Getting up in our faces just trying to get his butt kicked. And believe me I was thinking about it but you just don't know what the guys carrying anymore. Some people!


----------



## Erieangler51

Probably the same guy that was stumbling walking off the pier that told me 6 fish were caught in the past 10 mins when I seen 6 fish landed off the pier all night. A couple guys were drinking out there could smell the beer when they would talk to you and the beer cans laying on the pier


----------



## shorelineguy

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Took a break from shore and trolled with some buddies last night. Gotta say it was an epic night. Finished just shy of our 5 man limit.



man you guys were so close to us, nice haul


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> Probably the same guy that was stumbling walking off the pier that told me 6 fish were caught in the past 10 mins when I seen 6 fish landed off the pier all night. A couple guys were drinking out there could smell the beer when they would talk to you and the beer cans laying on the pier



what time were you out there?


----------



## shorelineguy

Kenlow1 said:


> Shoreline guy, did you catch all 3 of your fish @ Lorain? No good @ pier in Sandusky? Way to stick it out in rain!



yes all fish were at Lorain. around 830-9 it got a little active I hooked 2 on back to back cast and lost one my father lost 2 and they guy next to him hooked one and lost 2 all before 10 I want to say.


----------



## Erieangler51

10-145


----------



## Erieangler51

There was 2 laying on the pier when we got there. And only seen 4-5 others caught until we left.


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> 10-145


I would have stopped and introduced myself if I'd had known. always appreciate the info you provide


----------



## shorelineguy

Yakeyes said:


> It was a long nite fished 8-2:00 and I only landed one fish. It came on the Hj clown. Lost one close to shore on a rattle trap and had a couple short hits on Hj blue and chrome. The fun part of the nite was when we decided to try the pier around 1:00 and some drunk (I'll just use the word punk, but I think a lot worse of him but I'll keep it clean) accused me and my two buddy's trying to break into his dad's big dodge truck!!! Which by the way was my buddy's truck! Getting up in our faces just trying to get his butt kicked. And believe me I was thinking about it but you just don't know what the guys carrying anymore. Some people!



were you guys off the rocks by the pier?


----------



## Yakeyes

No we were on the east side, and man those were some nasty rocks. I was soaked from just below the knees to my feet. Due to the occasional wave that went a little farther up the rock I was on. Still a nice nite


----------



## HappySnag

Yakeyes said:


> No we were on the east side, and man those were some nasty rocks. I was soaked from just below the knees to my feet. Due to the occasional wave that went a little farther up the rock I was on. Still a nice nite


use mickey mouse boots and surwivel suit,you stay dry and warm,
cary ice cleats with you in case of ice on rocks.
good fishing,good reports I injoy that.

thanks snag


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone rolling tonight? the Mrs wants more fish lol


----------



## eyedreamn

Erieangler51 said:


> Probably the same guy that was stumbling walking off the pier that told me 6 fish were caught in the past 10 mins when I seen 6 fish landed off the pier all night. A couple guys were drinking out there could smell the beer when they would talk to you and the beer cans laying on the pier


MORE BEER CANS!


----------



## Greenhead

eyedreamn said:


> MORE BEER CANS!


Men who drink and fish make up fish catching stories and drive their trucks into the lake.


----------



## eyedreamn

Beer patrol here on ogf. 

You guys better not drink and fish. The ogf beer officer will get you...


----------



## TheShoreman

this guy!


----------



## eyedreamn

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 199688
> this guy!



What kind of shore fisherman has a boat fisherman in his avatar?


----------



## idontknow316

This sums it up haha


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN

Do you guys think this weather is going to screw up the fishing? I was planning on going to the rocks on tuesday because it wasn't going to rain at night, but I'm afraid that I'm going to be wasting my time driving all the way up there.... Let me know your opinion.


----------



## Girthline

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> Do you guys think this weather is going to screw up the fishing? I was planning on going to the rocks on tuesday because it wasn't going to rain at night, but I'm afraid that I'm going to be wasting my time driving all the way up there.... Let me know your opinion.



6 footers smacking the rocks on 72nd right now! I just left the parking lot!


----------



## Erieangler51

I stated what I saw in pictures and judging by them and this incident happening 2 times that's what I gathered simply an opinion just like you have 1. 


Why bring another topic into 1 that has been informative and on track the whole time it's been on here. The thread was locked move on and forget about it. Lol winter blues are already starting to set in for some.


----------



## AtticaFish

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> Do you guys think this weather is going to screw up the fishing?...........


If you plan on fishing anywhere near a river mouth, water is going to be muddied up..... can't say that i know how that will change things. Cold and rain in general won't bother things in my opinion. At this point, i think the only thing that will screw things up is to put a layer of ice over the surface. Wind/waves make it tough, but you can possibly move around a little and find a more accessible area out of the wind/waves if they are extreme. Its always a crap shoot though.


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone casting tonight if this rain holds out?


----------



## RStock521

I doubt the lake will be fishable. I saw a video Miller Ferry posted on Facebook and it looks gnarly out there

Edit: Nope.
THIS AFTERNOON...NORTHEAST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS INCREASING TO 35
KNOT EAST GALES. RAIN. WAVES 9 TO 12 FEET.
.TONIGHT...EAST GALES TO 35 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH AND DIMINISHING
TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. RAIN. WAVES 9 TO 12 FEET
SUBSIDING TO 5 TO 8 FEET.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Fishable as long as you know where to go!


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone brave the elements and go out last night?


----------



## Dmrman21

Was thinking about it was gonna try the Huron west wall or stay in the harbor in Lorain but the rain was more then I wanted to deal with. I will be out tonight


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Going up tonight haven't been up since Thursday..I'm juggling between Sandusky or Huron heard they have still been getting a few at both places. Just trying to decide which one may be better. But with this kind of night they could turn on anywhere I guess, just gotta be there to find out


----------



## shorelineguy

Walleyekingjr said:


> Going up tonight haven't been up since Thursday..I'm juggling between Sandusky or Huron heard they have still been getting a few at both places. Just trying to decide which one may be better. But with this kind of night they could turn on anywhere I guess, just gotta be there to find out



which one would likely have better water clarity?


----------



## Dmrman21

I'll be in Lorain let ya know how I do


----------



## shorelineguy

Dmrman21 said:


> I'll be in Lorain let ya know how I do



appreciate it


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'll be at work so it will be an epic night....your welcome in advance


----------



## shorelineguy

Buckhunter1206 said:


> I'll be at work so it will be an epic night....your welcome in advance


lol I can't go till tomorrow so it will be the best night of the year


----------



## FINSEEKER II

shorelineguy said:


> lol I can't go till tomorrow so it will be the best night of the year


Same here on tomorrow, Visitors that don't fish!!!!!! I plan to start my search at the pier in Lorain. I will be pulling my wagon as usual!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

shorelineguy said:


> anyone brave the elements and go out last night?


I did, east of CLE. The wind switched out of south so no waves, the lake was flat. No fish though, water was straight mud


----------



## Dmrman21

Nothing for me in Lorain tonight


----------



## TheShoreman




----------



## Walleyekingjr

shorelineguy said:


> which one would likely have better water clarity?


I know this is after the fact but Huron was DIRTY ! Needs at least 2-3 days to be fishable again. Sandusky behind the police station was actually pretty decent water clarity but no bait and behind Damon's was pretty bad. I say by this weekend everywhere should be good to go !


----------



## shorelineguy

Walleyekingjr said:


> I know this is after the fact but Huron was DIRTY ! Needs at least 2-3 days to be fishable again. Sandusky behind the police station was actually pretty decent water clarity but no bait and behind Damon's was pretty bad. I say by this weekend everywhere should be good to go !



thanks for the heads up


----------



## portersparadise

Anyone try huron pier tonight just wondering if its fishable since all the rain


----------



## Buck OH

We were out on the lake today. Put in at Huron. River was a MESS!!!!


----------



## portersparadise

Buck OH said:


> We were out on the lake today. Put in at Huron. River was a MESS!!!!


Thanks for the info


----------



## stacman

Fished huron from the rocks, 7-10:30pm. Muddy water and no fish for the 3 of us. Worst night we've had in awhile. It needs to clear up


----------



## fryerman

anyone fish rocks or pier lorain last night


----------



## shorelineguy

stacman said:


> Fished huron from the rocks, 7-10:30pm. Muddy water and no fish for the 3 of us. Worst night we've had in awhile. It needs to clear up


west wall or slant rock?


----------



## stacman

Both, neither spot was good, had one bump but no hook up.


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone get out last night? probably not lol just wondering


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone casting tonight?


----------



## ldrjay

Im not. If wind calms down a hair ill think about it.


----------



## Loganjames

ldrjay said:


> Im not. If wind calms down a hair ill think about it.


Lakeside pier has a coating of ice and waves splashing over around 4:00 pm.


----------



## ldrjay

Oh I out east here. May try the burbot wally cast thing tomorrow night. Im tired and worn out from work this week. I dont mind the cold I just dont care for the 15+ mph wind with it.


----------



## shorelineguy

Loganjames said:


> Lakeside pier has a coating of ice and waves splashing over around 4:00 pm.



how high up is lakeside pier?


----------



## TheShoreman

Two on Perchase P10 I'm not sure if the bait even wobbled it was that slow. Caught them almost back to back of each other at Headlands.


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> Two on Perchase P10 I'm not sure if the bait even wobbled it was that slow. Caught them almost back to back of each other at Headlands.


Hows the wind down there? I was thinking burbot wally cast but not sure if I want to tonight or rest and hit it tomorrow. I got a bunch of frozen shad.


----------



## Pomoxisaholic

Are they salted?


----------



## TheShoreman

ldrjay said:


> Hows the wind down there? I was thinking burbot wally cast but not sure if I want to tonight or rest and hit it tomorrow. I got a bunch of frozen shad.


It was COLD and windy. However the fish where around. I left because I didn't want to risk getting locked in via the nice rangers. I think that short pier would be ok and might be out of the wind more too. I wouldn't suggest headlands though unless you are confident on wet / partially iced surfaces, be sure footed. I'm yet to fish for burbot maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ldrjay

Some are some aren't.


----------



## ldrjay

Ill give tomorrow a go. May troll the harbor. If no troll definitely burbot wally. Did you hit them lake or harbor side?


----------



## TheShoreman

ldrjay said:


> Ill give tomorrow a go. May troll the harbor. If no troll definitely burbot wally. Did you hit them lake or harbor side?


Harbor side casting out towards the lake. Right at the mouth of the harbor.


----------



## ldrjay

Sounds like the boat is gonna go but those stinking burbot.... choices choices.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> It was COLD and windy. However the fish where around. I left because I didn't want to risk getting locked in via the nice rangers. I think that short pier would be ok and might be out of the wind more too. I wouldn't suggest headlands though unless you are confident on wet / partially iced surfaces, be sure footed. I'm yet to fish for burbot maybe tomorrow.


Dang, I wish I could be up there tonight fellas I'll be back beginning of next week most likely


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Sounds like the boat is gonna go but those stinking burbot.... choices choices.


Hmmmmmmm lol, I'm actually half tempted to drive an hour up there tomorrow now. Choices choices is right jay!


----------



## slowrollin

Anyone get out to Huron or Sandusky last nite?


----------



## zeroguage419

slowrollin said:


> Anyone get out to Huron or Sandusky last nite?













I got 3 new years eve and none last night. Fished behind the police station in Sandusky. Thursday night their were quite a few fish caught. Most people had at least one or 2. Last night was a completely different story. Only 1 fish on the pier when i left. Everyone was snagging the big 2-3 pound gizzard shad. couldn't make a cast without bumping into one or 2


----------



## slowrollin

Wow, gona give it a whirl tonite, hopefully the fishies are hungry, thanx for the info zerogauge


----------



## zeroguage419

slowrollin said:


> Wow, gona give it a whirl tonite, hopefully the fishies are hungry, thanx for the info zerogauge


I'm still debating if I'm going. Couldn't keep my hands warm last night. If i do it will be behind the police station most likely.


----------



## slowrollin

Will most likely be heading there too, after I go get some gloves lol


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Hmmmmmmm lol, I'm actually half tempted to drive an hour up there tomorrow now. Choices choices is right jay!


Let me know what you got going later. Still debating and watching wind to see if ill boat the harbor or just burbot/walleye off the lil wall.


----------



## zeroguage419

ldrjay said:


> Let me know what you got going later. Still debating and watching wind to see if ill boat the harbor or just burbot/walleye off the lil wall.


Where do you burbot fish? never done it but would love to try some time. Dont need an exact spot or anything like that. just a general area. Im from the sandusky area so im guessing ill be doing some driving.


----------



## fryerman

anything going on in lorain


----------



## Erieangler51

fryerman said:


> anything going on in lorain


Got buddies going tonight


----------



## shorelineguy

Erieangler51 said:


> Got buddies going tonight





fryerman said:


> anything going on in lorain



I think me and my father will be out tonight.


----------



## TheShoreman

I'll be out tonight SW wind calmer waters and less than chocolate milk for clarity should get a bump or two. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ldrjay

zeroguage419 said:


> Where do you burbot fish? never done it but would love to try some time. Dont need an exact spot or anything like that. just a general area. Im from the sandusky area so im guessing ill be doing some driving.


Ill be in fairport more than likely the lil wall. If I get froggy here in the next hour or so ill get the boat. Its just a question at this point if I want to cover water or sit still.


----------



## Dmrman21

I'll be out there also goodluck!


----------



## HuntnTky

No luck at lakeside headed to battery
Nobody at battery w fish either


----------



## lgbass196

Any one getting them in Cleveland?


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Fished battery park 5-8 had 1 bump. Didn't not see a fish landed. Water was muddy


----------



## slowrollin

Fished Sandusky behind police station only from 6 - 7. 1 big a$$ buffalo carp, no wallys and nobody else had any either, bout ten guys out there


----------



## ldrjay

Had one on in fairport. And gone. Lol windy!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Had one on in fairport. And gone. Lol windy!!


Cmon jay!!! Ohhhhhhhh it's not windyyyyy, it's flat! Lolol you can do better than one lost. Don't make me have to show you up from shore!


----------



## ldrjay

Lol lost it right at the end of the short wall. That wind picked up on us.


----------



## Dmrman21

Nothing for me in Lorain


----------



## Erieangler51

Dmrman21 said:


> Nothing for me in Lorain


Same here for 5 of us on pier and rocks


----------



## ldrjay

Well gents. I think im bowing out of the wally game till spring. As much as I love it its time to winter fish. Steel and such. Good luck. Still may cast a day or two but putting hours in. Im good.


----------



## 1BigIcehole

Hit Sandusky sailing club last night, no fish by any body, unless it was a later bite. Moved to mouth of cold creek, nothing there. Went to Huron at 9, heard of 5 caught early at 0530, saw nothing caught while there.
By the time I land my first shore night eye, it will be about $456 per pound. Oh well, I will keep trying.


----------



## captain snake

1BigIcehole said:


> Hit Sandusky sailing club last night, no fish by any body, unless it was a later bite. Moved to mouth of cold creek, nothing there. Went to Huron at 9, heard of 5 caught early at 0530, saw nothing caught while there.
> By the time I land my first shore night eye, it will be about $456 per pound. Oh well, I will keep trying.


I know how it feels. When I go early they bite late,when I go late they were biting early and everbody is leaving with fish . I'm still waiting to catch my first shore walleye .I think this is my 5th year trying!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Hey zerogauge, does your wife let you filet those walleyes while she is grinding the coffee beans? I know my wife would probably cut my n***uts off if I brought fish into the kitchen!


----------



## flyfishtrout

Nothing in Huron last night


----------



## flyfishtrout

And what's all this about burbot and how/where do you catch them. Never caught one but heard of them


----------



## Erieangler51

There is a thread about eel pout/ burbot in the northeast section.


----------



## zeroguage419

Kenlow1 said:


> Hey zerogauge, does your wife let you filet those walleyes while she is grinding the coffee beans? I know my wife would probably cut my n***uts off if I brought fish into the kitchen!


Suprisingly yes, she lets me. Only because I really have no where else to do it and she loves walleye. And I'm very thorough in my clean up. The coffee beans are all me. She might drink 1 cup a week.


----------



## 1BigIcehole

captain snake said:


> I know how it feels. When I go early they bite late,when I go late they were biting early and everbody is leaving with fish . I'm still waiting to catch my first shore walleye .I think this is my 5th year trying!!


5 YEARS!!? Now I'm really depressed. Time for another Woodford Reserve double oaked, that's like $2300 per lb.
I definitely have issues, but, it's fun.
I do appreciate everyone's posts on here to help me out.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Well, had one interesting night, brought my little brother with me to try and get some reservoir saugeyes. We each got one one, a 20 and 19 inch. Well while packing up a truck pulled up right beside mine and I just assumed they were here to fish ... No, no they weren't . Didn't noticed what was happening till I got about 15 feet away and that truck is rocking, as soon as I realized what I had my flashlight on it all stops then all I see is four hands pop up like they got stopped by law enforcement. Then all I hear my little brother yell is "oh come on, get a room" . Never seen someone move that quick, let alone frantically start a truck and drive from the backseat until tonight hahaha . Caught dinner, funniest thing I've seen in a while, and that guy learned that popular fishing spots are not a prime choice for "activities"


----------



## Kenlow1

Don't come a knockin if this truck is a rockin!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone have a report on Huron water conditions? Thinking about giving it a shot tomorrow and Thursday!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

captain snake said:


> I know how it feels. When I go early they bite late,when I go late they were biting early and everbody is leaving with fish . I'm still waiting to catch my first shore walleye .I think this is my 5th year trying!!


Word of advice, stay for both. I've gone nights from 5pm-4am. But nothing from 5-12, then I'll get me limit in the next few hours. You never know. You have to put in as much time as possible. With that said, this is my first year doing this and I've fished probably 50-60 nights since the beginning of October and have only caught 13. You just have to put in the time, and they'll come around.


----------



## shorelineguy

anyone rolling tonight? or tomorrow?


----------



## fryerman

thinking of hitting lorain probably pier havent heard any reports


----------



## hvywtstan

fryerman said:


> thinking of hitting lorain probably pier havent heard any reports


Both the pier and rocks were covered in ice. If you go out,better have studded shoes and something to chop ice off with. Be safe.


----------



## captain snake

I'm gonna try Huron tonite. I'll post after I get skunked if anybody wants to go catch fish after I leave. That's when they'll bite..hahaha


----------



## Dmrman21

You see the east side of the rocks?


----------



## Kevin05

Is hot waters iced up we were going to try to launch tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Freebie

eyedreamn said:


> What kind of shore fisherman has a boat fisherman in his avatar?


A guy who believed the weathermen and winterized his boat in late October, then missed some of the best "winter" weather in years! And they want us to believed they can forecast the temperature in 100 years?


----------



## captain snake

Nothing at Huron last nite. Didn't see anybody else with fish either.


----------



## Kenlow1

Snake-are you referring to pier or open water?


----------



## captain snake

Kenlow1 said:


> Snake-are you referring to pier or open water?


Pier


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Did anyone go out tonight? Thinking about hitting Huron pier on Saturday one more time


----------



## kevn357

Freebie said:


> A guy who believed the weathermen and winterized his boat in late October, then missed some of the best "winter" weather in years! And they want us to believed they can forecast the temperature in 100 years?


Is your weatherman Ron Burgundy? An El Nino (warm and dry winter for our region) was predicted by NOAA and every other globally respected meteorological organizations several months before winter. By the way it was -9 last year on this day. So I'm guessing I'll take their weather advice over your winterizing instincts lol.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## hrh

Walleyekingjr said:


> Did anyone go out tonight? Thinking about hitting Huron pier on Saturday one more time


21 cars in the parking lot at 6:30 and never seen 1 fish come back off the pier. fished until 9:00 thurs


----------



## captain snake

The other night I kept getting ice on my line . In the past I've used green 10lb power pro.don't remember ever having so much ice on my line , Even when steelhead fishing in the river . I have yellow 15 lb. Power pro on now. Just curious if anybody has seen any noticeable difference with ice forming on different fishing lines?


----------



## FINSEEKER II

captain snake said:


> The other night I kept getting ice on my line . In the past I've used green 10lb power pro.don't remember ever having so much ice on my line , Even when steelhead fishing in the river . I have yellow 15 lb. Power pro on now. Just curious if anybody has seen any noticeable difference with ice forming on different fishing lines?


Braid, being made of cloth, will hold water longer than mono. I use mono while continuing to try and keep ice out of my eyelets!


----------



## captain snake

FINSEEKER II said:


> Braid, being made of cloth, will hold water longer than mono. I use mono while continuing to try and keep ice out of my eyelets!


Chapsti


----------



## captain snake

captain snake said:


> Chapsti


Chapstick on the eyelets helps with ice


----------



## FINSEEKER II

captain snake said:


> Chapstick on the eyelets helps with ice


I have to use all that I can get on my lips lol!!!!!


----------



## percidaeben

Try P-Line Fluoroclear. Almost as sensitive as braid and less stretch as mono. It's a copolymer with a flourocarbon coating. Low memory and almost invisible in the water.


----------



## shorelineguy

used dawn cooking spray with olive oil no ice !


----------



## heron153

If I owned a boat it would be in my avatar, too even if not in the water!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fished last night east of Cleveland, no bumps, but did see an eye swim by the wall I was fishing


----------



## captain snake

Wonder if there's gonna be any more chances to get out. I feel like I'm the Cleveland browns of shore fishing....every year I end up saying.....there's always next year.....haha.....stupid walleye!


----------



## FINSEEKER II

captain snake said:


> Wonder if there's gonna be any more chances to get out. I feel like I'm the Cleveland browns of shore fishing....every year I end up saying.....there's always next year.....haha.....stupid walleye!


I'm surprised that you haven't hooked-up with someone to get the job done!! There has to be someone located near you or willing to meet you to give you some on the spot lessons. I'm done for the year, bronchitis, but look me up next season if you are still 0 for 1,0000.


----------



## captain snake

FINSEEKER II said:


> I'm surprised that you haven't hooked-up with someone to get the job done!! There has to be someone located near you or willing to meet you to give you some on the spot lessons. I'm done for the year, bronchitis, but look me up next season if you are still 0 for 1,0000.


Haha..thanks. I usually go late because I don't like fishing when it gets real crowded. But I have talked to guys ,watched them catch them right next to sometimes,even netted one for somebody once. I don't know....maybe I'll take you up on that offer. If I get my boat in this year I'll take you out if you'd like. Appreciate you willing to help me out.


----------



## FINSEEKER II

captain snake said:


> Haha..thanks. I usually go late because I don't like fishing when it gets real crowded. But I have talked to guys ,watched them catch them right next to sometimes,even netted one for somebody once. I don't know....maybe I'll take you up on that offer. If I get my boat in this year I'll take you out if you'd like. Appreciate you willing to help me out.


Maybe we will, or have met on a pier. I pull an old school wagon to carry my stuff/catch to make it easy on my back. I drive a black F150, and usually come alone. Most of my buddies think I'm crazy to put in the long hours to try for one fish (they don't mind how long it took to catch when it comes to eating). BTW my avatar is one of my grands sitting on the pulpit of my Pursuit. Come on spring!!!!!


----------



## Kingmontkid

Okay been lurking and gleaning any information I could since I don't have a boat...I looked through pretty much all 54 pages and only found vague references, but I gotta know:

Fishing E55th and 72....is this exactly safe and free of miscreants? I would love to come over but don't really want to chance me and my 11year old son. Hanging out at night, near waters edge, in downtown Cleveland makes my Spidey Senses tingle. Your thoughts?


----------



## shorelineguy

Kingmontkid said:


> Okay been lurking and gleaning any information I could since I don't have a boat...I looked through pretty much all 54 pages and only found vague references, but I gotta know:
> 
> Fishing E55th and 72....is this exactly safe and free of miscreants? I would love to come over but don't really want to chance me and my 11year old son. Hanging out at night, near waters edge, in downtown Cleveland makes my Spidey Senses tingle. Your thoughts?


it's not nearly as bad as everyone wants to make it. if you're fishing you're fine.


----------



## Cashregisterface

I'm pretty sure most of the fish are west by now. That's if your looking for walleye. Give or take some resident fish or some steelies. I'm looking forward to spring when they start running east again. I'm speaking for the cleveland area. Till then I'll be tending to the boat and reupping on lures. Goodluck till all


----------



## Kingmontkid

Haha...with my luck, Im just happy if I get a bite. I swear I'm the least luckiest around.

I know it's not the season, but had to ask about the Cleveland locales. Glad Shoreline Guy says it's not bad, I really didn't want to pack the Glock along.  I just want a fair shot at some eats.....be it perchies or marble eyes. 

Thanks fellas for answering!!


----------



## Cashregisterface

The usual season there west or up the rivers and the ice fishing is on by now. El nino. Who knows you might get a few. The resident fish might get on the phone and call all there buddies and tell them there's some good looking presentations lurking around. Never know. Good luck


----------



## albionsteelheader

Fished Lakeside till 9 pm, nothing. One or two others out but not a whole lot going on. Flat calm, saw some bait fish but no takers ......


----------



## HappySnag

albionsteelheader said:


> Fished Lakeside till 9 pm, nothing. One or two others out but not a whole lot going on. Flat calm, saw some bait fish but no takers ......


fished last night of East 55,no fish,lake was perfect for trolling 2' les wawes,water visibility 6',lot of ducks diving around shore,feeding on minows.
some rocks has hard ice on top,take with you cleats.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Hmmmmm, I might have to go take a few casts one of these nights from shore if there's actually still a chance. When do guys usually start throwing for the spring bite?


----------



## MoeMan

albionsteelheader said:


> Fished Lakeside till 9 pm, nothing. One or two others out but not a whole lot going on. Flat calm, saw some bait fish but no takers ......


Were you still throwing Huskys/P10's? I didn't get out a ton in the fall but when I did, it seemed like the bite was pretty poor on the nights it was flat.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

MoeMan said:


> Were you still throwing Huskys/P10's? I didn't get out a ton in the fall but when I did, it seemed like the bite was pretty poor on the nights it was flat.


Yes, seemed like they were hitting good when waves were around 3-4 feet


----------



## BIGEYURK25

So for the spring bite, when they move back east, do you guys fish them the same way? Stickbaits? Just asking cause I've never fished them in the spring, only the fall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cashregisterface

In the spring I usually use the reef runner 800 series from the boards while trolling on the boat. But you can still get them to hit the husky 12s. Maybe this will help you from shore. Good luck


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I fish the same in the spring as I do the fall with same results.


----------



## hookedonfishing

Cranks or jig heads with twister tails will work for spring night bite


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Thanks for the replies fellas. One more thing. Are you guys casting right up on the rocks or straight out? Do they do the same in the spring as in the fall? They come in at night to feed and head back out to deeper water durin day? Or are they just up close spawning?


----------



## HappySnag

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas. One more thing. Are you guys casting right up on the rocks or straight out? Do they do the same in the spring as in the fall? They come in at night to feed and head back out to deeper water durin day? Or are they just up close spawning?


you cover 180 degree from shore,where you find them ,you fish that spot,
mesure length of line on one turn handle on spinning real,my is 24"=2'.
I come to lake cast longest cast and count the turns of real handle,it can be from 30 to 90 turns 60' to 180' line out,when I hit fish I count turns,it tells me how far the fish is ,when I am casting 60 turns and I hit fish 40 turns out,i count from 60 turns and I know when I am coming to the fish.there is no rules for eyes,they could be evrywere and nowere.


----------



## ErieBoy75

They are done spawning at that time. I've never caught a spring female at night that still had her eggs. And quite often my first spring night fish is a Fish Ohio spawned out female. That's usually 3rd to 4th week of April. This year could be different.


----------



## mmeyer1977

My dad and i might give it a try tonight. Thinking of Huron or mouse island area. Or both. Any thoughts?


----------



## johnboy111711

looking to get a head start on the Fall night bite. when is a good time to start. is it too early to go right now?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

johnboy111711 said:


> looking to get a head start on the Fall night bite. when is a good time to start. is it too early to go right now?


Id say its a perfect time to try for those fall walleyes!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

mmeyer1977 said:


> My dad and i might give it a try tonight. Thinking of Huron or mouse island area. Or both. Any thoughts?


Any luck?


----------



## johnboy111711

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Id say its a perfect time to try for those fall walleyes!


Thanks, heard you are big dog up there on the lake come fall time! thanks!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

johnboy111711 said:


> Thanks, heard you are big dog up there on the lake come fall time! thanks!


You heard right! ...... but thats the fall, Spring big dog is next on the list


----------



## johnboy111711

Maybe you will be allowed to tow the boat this year instead of all your GI joes and transformers in the back of your truck....


----------



## BIGEYURK25

What am i supposed to do with them? not bring them? actually though, i have all my ice gear in bed of truck still.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Dad had cold feet lastnight. Warmer tonight. All loaded up and going tonight around 8pm.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

mmeyer1977 said:


> Dad had cold feet lastnight. Warmer tonight. All loaded up and going tonight around 8pm.


Let us know how you do, in east of Cleveland so that's where I'll be fishing when I do, just nice to know if they are anywhere along the shoreline to give me a little confidence


----------



## mmeyer1977

Only tried one spot. Launched a small jon boat at pebble beach and trolled around mouse island from 8-11pm. Not a bump. Didn't mark much either. Did see a shore fisherman west of miller ferry dock. He left arond 930pm. Lake was nice. May try somewhere else tonight if rain holds off.


----------



## FishOn00

Same baits work in the spring as in the fall in my experience from shore as well as boat. I start in huron/lorain and move east along with the walleye. Cleveland has been really hot for me the past couple springs from shore. Fish On!


----------



## adamrichard

FishOn00 said:


> Same baits work in the spring as in the fall in my experience from shore as well as boat. I start in huron/lorain and move east along with the walleye. Cleveland has been really hot for me the past couple springs from shore. Fish On!


That's great to hear. I know it's been a warm winter, but what month does it usually pick up and for how long? I'll be out around the Cleveland area. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Let us know how you do, in east of Cleveland so that's where I'll be fishing when I do, just nice to know if they are anywhere along the shoreline to give me a little confidence


Eric they are hitting in my neck of the woods. At night.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Eric they are hitting in my neck of the woods. At night.


Jay I'll be back up this way next week. Spring break starts tomorrow at Lakeland so I'll be back, hopefully the wallys are still around. Shoot me a text


----------



## FishOn00

I start casting around mid March it's hit or miss early but last week of March it starts to pick up nice. Very slow retrieve early then quicker as the water warms up. Husky 14 clown, blue/chrome, perch, black/chrome are my gotos always. I just added some P 10s to the box going to give them a try this spring too. I am out of the country until the 16th but will be giving it a try as soon as I get back! Keep me posted how it is going guys. Fish On!!


----------



## TheShoreman

The grand gets a small spawning run of walleye if that helps anyone. I've seen a few caught this week.


----------



## CarolinaKid

Any takers from off the rocks near Cleveland yet? Will be hitting it at night this week.


----------



## adamrichard

CarolinaKid said:


> Any takers from off the rocks near Cleveland yet? Will be hitting it at night this week.


Went out briefly one night early last week with no takers. Water looked good. Not too clear, but not murky or brown. Didn't notice any bait fish. Should be starting soon I'd think.


----------



## CarolinaKid

adamrichard said:


> Went out briefly one night early last week with no takers. Water looked good. Not too clear, but not murky or brown. Didn't notice any bait fish. Should be starting soon I'd think.


Thanks. Things are picking up locally but I favor the chance of a 10/12#er. Had success at Edgewater during fall hoping I can keep that trend going.


----------



## McMichaelbm

Any luck recently?


----------



## adamrichard

McMichaelbm said:


> Any luck recently?


Thinking about giving tonight a try. Will report back if I'm able to get out. Hoping the wind from yesterday blew in some bait closer to the rocks.


----------



## javelinken

adamrichard said:


> Thinking about giving tonight a try. Will report back if I'm able to get out. Hoping the wind from yesterday blew in some bait closer to the rocks.


Where r u going to ?, I'm Leary of going and being alone at 72nd, have had scary experience in the past


----------



## Cashregisterface

javelinken said:


> Where r u going to ?, I'm Leary of going and being alone at 72nd, have had scary experience in the past


I don't ever go alone down that way either. My friend always brings lead with him too!!


----------



## McMichaelbm

I'm thinking about going soon if someone wants to meetup


----------



## adamrichard

Yeah, I only really head out to Edgewater, and I keep my eyes open even down there.

That said, went out tonight briefly. Water was turned up from yesterday. Saw a few guys and one boat out. Didn't see any action. Shouldn't be long now, though. Stay safe, folks!


----------



## catfish_hunter

Anyone been casting at Huron??


----------



## adamrichard

Question about Edgewater - I see lots of guys heading as far east as they can on the break wall. Was curious as to why. I've tended to avoid it just because I like having some room, but I wasn't sure if there was a particular reason so many guys head that way. It seems guys pick off walleye all along the break wall.

Any info (or guesses) is appreciated. I'm more just curious about it rather than looking for a new spot. Thanks.


----------



## shorelineguy

adamrichard said:


> Question about Edgewater - I see lots of guys heading as far east as they can on the break wall. Was curious as to why. I've tended to avoid it just because I like having some room, but I wasn't sure if there was a particular reason so many guys head that way. It seems guys pick off walleye all along the break wall.
> 
> Any info (or guesses) is appreciated. I'm more just curious about it rather than looking for a new spot. Thanks.



Mouth of the marina is over there.


----------



## TheShoreman

I'm white as hell and I go down to 72nd by myself often. As a matter of fact the people I've run into down at 72nd are more honest and friendly then some of the territorial ass hats at other locations cough Lorain cough. Btw I was catching in the Grand last week but that ship has sailed. I'll be looking to go to the shore soon.


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> I'm white as hell and I go down to 72nd by myself often. As a matter of fact the people I've run into down at 72nd are more honest and friendly then some of the territorial ass hats at other locations cough Lorain cough. Btw I was catching in the Grand last week but that ship has sailed. I'll be looking to go to the shore soon.



I've never had a problem or seen one either. A lot of that is really tall tales. Just don't act like a jerk and folks will do right by you down there.


----------



## HappySnag

adamrichard said:


> Question about Edgewater - I see lots of guys heading as far east as they can on the break wall. Was curious as to why. I've tended to avoid it just because I like having some room, but I wasn't sure if there was a particular reason so many guys head that way. It seems guys pick off walleye all along the break wall.
> 
> Any info (or guesses) is appreciated. I'm more just curious about it rather than looking for a new spot. Thanks.


not any deferent at the end of the wall,fishing is slow people cover more water,if fishing is good you can pick them anywhere.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone try Lorain? Thinking about trying that in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## devildave

Fishing was good in Lorain before the rain...saw one caught about 830 by a young lady on Friday..glass clown hj14....not much bait in water and no bumps for me...


----------



## HappySnag

devildave said:


> Fishing was good in Lorain before the rain...saw one caught about 830 by a young lady on Friday..glass clown hj14....not much bait in water and no bumps for me...


some fish spawned out 3 weeks ago,they are looking for food.it will be beter and beter when all fish spawn out.


----------



## devildave

HappySnag said:


> some fish spawned out 3 weeks ago,they are looking for food.it will be beter and beter when all fish spawn out.


Ohh man oh mannnn...can't wait for some more action.. If its half as good as fall I think all us rock crawling knuckleheads will be in there with fresh meat for the freezer...Good luck and Fish on


----------



## Buckhunter1206

The bite has already started!


----------



## shorelineguy

I'll be Friday, sunday, Monday, tues, next week


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Get there early....already starting to get packed. Plus as u can see they don't wait till dark to bite


----------



## adamrichard

Buckhunter1206 said:


> The bite has already started!


Nice catch!


----------



## Leerowlinson

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Get there early....already starting to get packed. Plus as u can see they don't wait till dark to bite


What is the hot spot? Huron? Husky Jerks?
Thank you.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Lorain and huron have been catching fish...shallow bandits have been my lure of choice


----------



## ErieBoy75

Nice work, Buck!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone going out tonight? Thinking about trying Huron with the light east wind tonight! Or Lorain..still debating yet


----------



## caseangler

Anyone been out to the E. 72nd rocks? Ill be heading out Wednesday night to see if they've made it this far east yet.


----------



## Dmrman21

Gonna try tonight in Lorain if this rain holds off for a bit


----------



## rustyolddad

please post how you do, I am going to try jigging by Vermillion will post what happens unless we get blown off the lake.


----------



## Dmrman21

Any luck on the jig bite in vermillion creating ready to head to Lorain soon will give feedback later


----------



## Dmrman21

No luck for me off the Lorain rocks will try again soon


----------



## rustyolddad

Dmrman21 said:


> Any luck on the jig bite in vermillion creating ready to head to Lorain soon will give feedback later


Nope, might give it a try sunday if the lake permits....not going to sit in a blizzard....Good luck in lorain I heard a few were taken by the lighthouse trolling.


----------



## FishOn00

Anyone going to try the rocks this week? Thinking about giving it a shot for the first time this spring tomorrow night in Lorain.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

I'll probably give Lorain a try myself on Friday let the warmer temps settle in a little more and water clear up some as well


----------



## shilty

Anyone fish them from shore/wading on South Bass? Im up there constantly but have only fished for smallmouth and drum off a reef on the SE side of the island by the airport and done well on those. Never fished early season for walleye. I normally fish for them on a jet-ski in May when they're out deeper and do well but wanted to try to take advantage of them being in shallower waters since I wont take the jet-ski out until the waters warm up a bit. Going to be up there all weekend.


----------



## shorelineguy

Anyone been out around cleveland lately? I'm thinking of heading out but not sure where due to the wind they are calling for


----------



## Tyguy292

Anyone every try at Euclid creek?


----------



## FishOn00

Anyone having any luck off the rocks anywhere lately? Thinking about heading up to either Huron or Lorain tonight. Thanks. Fish On!


----------



## hookneyes

its been game on...


----------



## ldrjay

Anyone try out east here? Not location just east


----------



## heron153

I think I heard of some fish east of the city, but best reports have been huron, lorain and vicinity.


----------



## FishOn00

Went off the rocks in Cleveland last night from 8-11pm. Went 3-5, two jacks and a nice 9lb spawned out female. Might give it a shot again tonight after the Cavs game. Clown and blue/chrome HJ 14s. Fish On!


----------



## shorelineguy

Went out of Cleveland today and popped one decent sized male eye on a black bomber with chartreuse flash


----------



## FishOn00

Went back to Cleveland last night fished 8-12. Went 2-3 one night 8lb spawned out female and a big jack 27inches. Fish didn't start hitting until around 10. Fish On!


----------



## TheShoreman

Fishing since sundown and all I need is one more. Scatter Rap Tail Dancer in Bleat. Far East of Cleveland.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

^I'm going with Fairport


----------



## TheShoreman

Very close, a little too east. I bet you could get them there. Anyone having luck there?


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> Very close, a little too east. I bet you could get them there. Anyone having luck there?


Haven't tried night bite yet day bite has sucked. You in the other normal spot?


----------



## TheShoreman

Yes Sir.


----------



## ldrjay

I may give tonight a try. After this week at work I need some relax time.


----------



## McMichaelbm

Any luck?


----------



## ldrjay

Not for me. Esst wind is a waste 95% of the time


----------



## TheShoreman

Going to give FH a go tonight after the rain clears I'll report back.


----------



## Cntrpn

Ill be in the area tonight. Starting at 185th and working my way that way.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Pulled 2 tonight in Lorain. Only fished 2 hours got tired of the rain lol


----------



## shorelineguy

Pulled 2 West of Cleveland hole in rain suit changed my outlook rather quickly


----------



## Cntrpn

Heading out now rain all but stoped here.


----------



## TheShoreman

Rain killed my fishing last night so I'll try it again tonight. Today the limits changed to 6 so it just got that much harder to limit out.


----------



## TheShoreman

Could only fish FH from 8-10 before a steady NE wind broke me, but not before I grabbed my first Fish Ohio of the season @29 in. It came on a clown HJ14


----------



## shorelineguy

Forgot to post. These were my 2 from Saturday night. The smaller one was 20.5 inches. Didn't weigh either one of them so your guess is as good as mine lol


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> Could only fish FH from 8-10 before a steady NE wind broke me, but not before I grabbed my first Fish Ohio of the season @29 in. It came on a clown HJ14
> View attachment 208494


Far east again?


----------



## lawrence tracey

shorelineguy said:


> Forgot to post. These were my 2 from Saturday night. The smaller one was 20.5 inches. Didn't weigh either one of them so your guess is as good as mine lol


Sa


----------



## ldrjay

Shoreman I think I talked to you yeaterday just before dark.


----------



## TheShoreman

I was not out yesterday.


----------



## lawrence tracey

Saw a chart... for estimating walleye fish weight... pretty accurate per my experience

24" = 5 lbs
add approx .75 lb per inch over 24"

fairly accurate..... a 29" walleye would be approx 8.5-9# ! Congrats!!

(for bragging just add 1 lb per inch! that makes it over 10 maybe 11#! )
http://windycityfishing.com/walleye_conversion_chart.htm


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> I was not out yesterday.


Well poop. Lol some guys have been out there pretty much every day. I tried west of here then came back to fh. Nada couple of bumps that it. Some fish were jumping. Happy I live two mins away. Maybe next week when im off again.


----------



## McMichaelbm

I'm making my first trip to the shore tomorrow night, I'll be tossing hj 12 and 14's, any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## TheShoreman

McMichaelbm said:


> I'm making my first trip to the shore tomorrow night, I'll be tossing hj 12 and 14's, any tips would be much appreciated


Clown and natural colored baits( Helsinki, black n silver and blue and orange) have done the job for me with HJ. I've been reeling slow right from the get go, I don't even jerk the bait down to depth I've been getting fish as the bait dives to depth. I personally would start with the 14's first and downsize if you're have no luck.


----------



## shorelineguy

TheShoreman said:


> Clown and natural colored baits( Helsinki, black n silver and blue and orange) have done the job for me with HJ. I've been reeling slow right from the get go, I don't even jerk the bait down to depth I've been getting fish as the bait dives to depth. I personally would start with the 14's first and downsize if you're have no luck.



Same here I haven't switched colors until later after the sun and surrounding light tapers off. Then I try to find painted lures that create better visibility.


----------



## McMichaelbm

Thanks a lot for the tips. Clown was one of the 14's I picked up


----------



## garshark

What is the best wind to shore fish? I'm thinking about going out tn


----------



## shorelineguy

garshark said:


> What is the best wind to shore fish? I'm thinking about going out tn


I've fished them all this year and as long as you can cast it's a good wind however no current/chop makes for a rough night


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Most likely going tonight east of Cleveland I'll post back later on how I do....shoreman I'll be where I'm pretty sure your fishin


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Most likely going tonight east of Cleveland I'll post back later on how I do....shoreman I'll be where I'm pretty sure your fishin


He is more elusive than a squatch. Lol


----------



## shorelineguy

ldrjay said:


> He is more elusive than a squatch. Lol


Lol


----------



## KTkiff

shorelineguy said:


> I've fished them all this year and as long as you can cast it's a good wind however no current/chop makes for a rough night


I have seen a lot of people say this but I have had very good nights in these conditions. With the walleye night bite I honestly think it's a crapshoot and the hardest to predict when they will be on.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> He is more elusive than a squatch. Lol


I think we all know that....lmao


----------



## shorelineguy

KTkiff said:


> I have seen a lot of people say this but I have had very good nights in these conditions. With the walleye night bite I honestly think it's a crapshoot and the hardest to predict when they will be on.


Guess it's alot of factors that could determine a good bite. Being close to a river or Creek mouths. I've heard Huron is good during slack water, I've never been lucky enough to do good in Cleveland with no current but guess it's not totally impossible


----------



## TheShoreman

I will be staying in with workaholics and a six pack of beer. Water is too calm for me.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> I will be staying in with workaholics and a six pack of beer. Water is too calm for me.


Hmmmm do I want to believe him or not? I wouldn't doubt you post a hog in about in hour...I just got here hopin to hammer em


----------



## TheShoreman

Good luck man


----------



## [email protected]

It's all about the barometer!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Notta for me last night east, headed a little bit west after about 2 hours and fished there for about an hour. Had 1 hit at the first place with lots of swirls and explosions....not sure if walleyes smallmouth or what, but whatever they were, they were chasing bait and were big. I'll be back out in the next couple days. Got the Cavs tonight


----------



## ldrjay

Weather permit im gonna chase them with the boat there.


----------



## Cntrpn

Went out tonight got one on a shad wrap. No other hits.


----------



## Cntrpn

Pic from tonight


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Thinking about trying Lorain tomorrow!! Anyone else going out?


----------



## TheShoreman

Fished FH last night. Went 15/50 on the stick fish. The harbor was filled with garbagé from the Grand. Hoping tomorrow will be a bit better. I'd save your time trying to fish near there tonight.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

15/50 on snag bass and tree trout?


----------



## TheShoreman

That's good! Tree trout! Yea man it was a cluster **** and I'm not scared to fish thick muddy water but this was ridiculous.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

No visibility in the harbor yet... Hmmm I wonder how Far East I will have to go...


----------



## BIGEYURK25

The Fishing Addict said:


> No visibility in the harbor yet... Hmmm I wonder how Far East I will have to go...


Or west....hint hint


----------



## sliver138

I'm hitting Edgewater tonight. Hopefully it's not to muddy.


----------



## Laguna17

Sliver, report back on how edgewater was!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'm prob headed out shortly, too nice not to fish....east


----------



## ldrjay

Any good eric?


----------



## sliver138

Whole lot of nothing. Lots of people but didn't see any fish caught.


----------



## Cntrpn

He and i are still out. Seen one get landed and i got 2 cats no eyes yet


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Ended up with not even a bite tonight, starting to get disappointing but I will never give up lol. Headed out to try the breakwall out to the lighthouse for smallies at the headlands mid afternoon tomorrow. Hopefully I can at least catch a couple of those


----------



## ldrjay

Dont worry boys day time fun is comin!!


----------



## Walleyes&Buckeyes

I fished along the rocks before the lighthouse at Mentor Headlands last night from 7-915 didn't get a bite. A Guy I ran into said they caught a few walleye around 930 the night before at the lighthouse. Anyone having luck there during the day for perch or smallies?


----------



## FishOn00

Big numbers are being caught west in Huron and Lorain. You're going to have to make the trip west this time of year if you want to improve your chances. Yes there are a few east but mainly just residential fish that are coming into feed after they have spawned. Make the Huron trip it's been well worth it the past week! Good luck y'all!


----------



## Cntrpn

I'll be out tonight after the rain. Starting out west and working my way east. Hopefully this rain gets them moving tonight.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cntrpn's girlfriend got one tonight out of the four of us fishin......of course she got one.....at least since I netted one I can pretend I caught one for the spring, right?


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## FishOn00

Anyone fishing tonight? Heading up to Cleveland now a buddy of mine did real well trolling E 55th and E 72nd along the rocks this weekend he says they are stacked in close. Will post how I do after. Fish On!


----------



## Kevin05

Has any one ever used harnesses at night? I have seen some post online in Wisconsin of them doing it but I have never heard of anyone trying it in Erie? Might give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Laguna17

FishOn00 said:


> Anyone fishing tonight? Heading up to Cleveland now a buddy of mine did real well trolling E 55th and E 72nd along the rocks this weekend he says they are stacked in close. Will post how I do after. Fish On!


Let us know how you did. Tight lines!


----------



## TheShoreman

Kevin05 said:


> Has any one ever used harnesses at night? I have seen some post online in Wisconsin of them doing it but I have never heard of anyone trying it in Erie? Might give it a shot this weekend.


Late May last year I caught one from shore with a plug worm harness set up to a 1/2oz. slip sinker. I only fished with it once so I do not know about it consistently catching fish.


----------



## FishOn00

Got 1 Jack around 10pm but nothing else the rest of the night. I tried every crank in the box but they were weren't biting. A few boats were out trolling in front of me and said the marks were great but very few takers. Ill be back at it again later in the week. Fish On


----------



## Cntrpn

FishOn00 said:


> Got 1 Jack around 10pm but nothing else the rest of the night. I tried every crank in the box but they were weren't biting. A few boats were out trolling in front of me and said the marks were great but very few takers. Ill be back at it again later in the week. Fish On


Had the same problem lastnight had one take and that was it. Had them jumping infront of me all night and gave it everything but still came home smelling of skunk. 
I'll be back at it tonight with some new things to throw at them.


----------



## ldrjay

Cntrpn said:


> Had the same problem lastnight had one take and that was it. Had them jumping infront of me all night and gave it everything but still came home smelling of skunk.
> I'll be back at it tonight with some new things to throw at them.


Damn I love walleye fishin!!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Friggin east wind


----------



## TheShoreman

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Is that a walleye or Bigfoot? I can't seem to find either....


----------



## heron153

those surface fish might not be walleye at all. I have thrown out subwalks when I heard splashing and caught channel cats. White perch also breach a lot, and we know carp like to jump. Not saying it's impossible, though. I have seen walleye with my headlamp cruising with their backs practically out of the water.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

heron153 said:


> those surface fish might not be walleye at all. I have thrown out subwalks when I heard splashing and caught channel cats. White perch also breach a lot, and we know carp like to jump. Not saying it's impossible, though. I have seen walleye with my headlamp cruising with their backs practically out of the water.


I know exactly what your saying but we've witnessed some actually hit a dead shad floating and could tell them were eyes. Not saying every one was an eye, but most were. I agree 100% with the other species as possibilities


----------



## heron153

they can be frustrating for sure!! at least you know they're there. The bad side is if they're not biting, and you know they're there, it will drive you insane and make you stay out really late. Every time you go to pack it in, you hear a splash! and give it a few more minutes. Pretty soon there's only a few hours left before you have to wake up the next day!


----------



## TheShoreman

Walleye absolutely hit top water. I've used lipless hj14's this year already. Fished FH last night with one other guy he caught two I caught one. Hj14 natural colors. Fished from 9-1130. It seems the later the better.


----------



## ldrjay

Shoreman you ever go in a boat? If we get decent weather this week ill give you a seat. Not only because your elusive but seem to have much knowledge.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> Shoreman you ever go in a boat? If we get decent weather this week ill give you a seat. Not only because your elusive but seem to have much knowledge.


And if you don't go I'll take the seat haha


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Walleye absolutely hit top water. I've used lipless hj14's this year already. Fished FH last night with one other guy he caught two I caught one. Hj14 natural colors. Fished from 9-1130. It seems the later the better.


Damn I thought about going but decided with the east wind to dick around for carp in the neighborhood pond


----------



## TheShoreman

I have a buddy who has a boat. I don't go out much though. I'd gladly go out. Thank you for the invite. Idk about the knowledge though it's just stuff I've seen over the little time I've fished. Eric I'd try later. I've been doing a lot of sunset fishing and it is not nearly as productive as 10-12 time frame.


----------



## Cntrpn

One of the guys i was with lastnight got one and i lost one. Heading out now hoping for a better night tonight.


----------



## TheShoreman

Cntrpn said:


> One of the guys i was with lastnight got one and i lost one. Heading out now hoping for a better night tonight.


Bring your scuba gear bro it's about to throw down out there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> I have a buddy who has a boat. I don't go out much though. I'd gladly go out. Thank you for the invite. Idk about the knowledge though it's just stuff I've seen over the little time I've fished. Eric I'd try later. I've been doing a lot of sunset fishing and it is not nearly as productive as 10-12 time frame.


That's when I'm out every night! Oh well. I'm headed to tribe game tomorrow, maybe I'll head out after before the COLDDDDD front sat morning.


----------



## Cntrpn

Got one lastnight. Cant seen to brake this one a night curse. Have no problem putting the first one on shore but after that its like ghost town. Hopefully i brake that curse soon.....????...


----------



## ldrjay

I work tonight then off for four. Im in for one of you one a night spots. Im good luck for ya. Lol


----------



## Slikster

HJ14 fished slow still the weapon of choice? Been wanting to make it down and trying something like a Fishhead Spin. See if showing them something different might work. If it's not too bad tonight I might hit Edgewater and give it a shot.


----------



## Cntrpn

Hj14, 13, and 12 also shad wraps and x wraps is what im using. Just went past the lake not looking good. Planning on going to pick up a 18ft boat today. Idrjay next time your free i have a open seat with your name on it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cntrpn said:


> Hj14, 13, and 12 also shad wraps and x wraps is what im using. Just went past the lake not looking good. Planning on going to pick up a 18ft boat today. Idrjay next time your free i have a open seat with your name on it.


1st.....ew a shad wrap? Haha and 2nd.... I think you meant 14,12, and 10 Anthony.... No such thing as a 13. Sorry I had to


----------



## Cntrpn

Yes eric that is what i meant. Im newer to fishing for eyes with crank baits. Sorry i don't know all the names and sizes. I'm a trout guide. Maybe you forgot that or maybe you just forgot how to act towards your friends.


----------



## McMichaelbm

Ive been going out to Edgewater and yeah haven't been able to get over the one a night curse lol


----------



## K gonefishin

BIGEYURK25 said:


> 1st.....ew a shad wrap? Haha and 2nd.... I think you meant 14,12, and 10 Anthony.... No such thing as a 13. Sorry I had to


Actuall there is a bait called husky 13 as well as a floater in a 13 both made by rapala


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Cntrpn said:


> Yes eric that is what i meant. Im newer to fishing for eyes with crank baits. Sorry i don't know all the names and sizes. I'm a trout guide. Maybe you forgot that or maybe you just forgot how to act towards your friends.


Lolol I said sorry I had to....I thought it was funny


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Y'all got that one a night curse....id be happy with that! I'm on that 0 a night curse...


----------



## Slikster

Anyone do any good at Edgewater last night? 

I didn't get any free time til after 9:30 last night. Radar was predicting rain by 11:30 so I didn't bother heading down.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be out late tonight, not sure as of where yet. All I know is I work till 11-12ish and then I'll be out east of CLE


----------



## Cntrpn

I got one lastnight but then it got bad so i headed home. Ill be out tonight.


----------



## TheShoreman

Who's got two thumbs and will be wearing a rain suit tonight this guy .


----------



## McMichaelbm

If I get one everytime I'll leave with a. Smile n some nice fillets


----------



## Slikster

Any luck Shoreman? 

I checked the Crib Cam, and wave prediction for tonight, and both were less than desirable. I don't like getting sea sick standing on shore!


----------



## Cntrpn

As I think about what to write about lastnight. I wish I could say that I finally broke the one a night curse. Yet I sit here with the lingering smell of skunk on me. 
West winds and 7 ft waves crashing on the brake wall 100 yards out. The water in the bay was perfect. I throw everything I had using the wind to my advantage. Every cast feel like it's going a mile with the wind at my back. The rain is off and on. Yet not enough to be uncomfortable.
All was right but I was missing one key thing. Eyes. ....? Yes that elusive fish that seems to just show himself long enough to get you excited and then. ....... gone. ...It's a high like no other and the drug of choice walleye. I give hrs that lead to days then months. By the end of my life time I'll have given this fish a large part of my life chasing them. 
Is it worth it you might ask? Yes every bad day in the wind and rain with not even a bite. Every hr fishing when i should be on more pressing business. The long nights after work with little sleep just to get up at 6am for work. Never missing a chance to chase my high. 
You know it's crazy I've chased chrome my whole life. For me nothing fights better than chrome on a 13ft centerpin rod and 6lb line but there's just something about that thump and the dead wait of a 30" eye. Maybe it's the fact that they are so elusive or maybe it's becuse they taste so good. Who knows what ever it is that drives so many fisherman to chase eyes. All i know is I'll be right back at it tonight.


----------



## ldrjay

It has something to do with not everyone can do it. Not everyone can just go out n catch walleye like gills n bass. It takes time money and energy. I love how hard they are.


----------



## TheShoreman

Fished 830 til 1030 tonight. Very windy and ridiculously cold I went a heart breaking 0/1. A large female took a firetiger hj close in and when I got her up to the surface she kicked me off. The harbor had a 1 ft chop with steady Nw winds 10-15mph clarity was 3+ feet. Thought this cold snap would bring some fish in.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Fished 830 til 1030 tonight. Very windy and ridiculously cold I went a heart breaking 0/1. A large female took a firetiger hj close in and when I got her up to the surface she kicked me off. The harbor had a 1 ft chop with steady Nw winds 10-15mph clarity was 3+ feet. Thought this cold snap would bring some fish in.


Thought about heading over to the harbor tonight, ended up staying home after dealing with last nights Nasty weather with cntrpn. Gonna give it a go tomorrow night I think


----------



## Slikster

Did they ever put in a new sidewalk down at Edgewater between the breakwall rocks and the marina? I remember years ago it got tore up by ice and winter storms, and they didn't seem to want to bother with it.

I haven't bothered walking that way to find out since they didn't seem to care. Hoping maybe the Metroparks might have done something.


----------



## TheShoreman

Went out on the harbor with a boat tonight Fished from 8-1130. Hj's (firetiger, black and silver, and clown) p10's (purchase, and Marvin) no marks and no fish ran 1.8-2.2mph. Did loops all around the harbor. SKUNKED!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Went out on the harbor with a boat tonight Fished from 8-1130. Hj's (firetiger, black and silver, and clown) p10's (purchase, and Marvin) no marks and no fish ran 1.8-2.2mph. Did loops all around the harbor. SKUNKED!


I'm not at the harbor tonight but skunked here as well. Nothing new for me. Btw, you need to change your name now


----------



## ldrjay

Damn I saw that boat n wonder who it was! We got some rock bass thats it. Harbor.


----------



## McMichaelbm

Anyone having luck? Was thinking about going to edgewater tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## TheShoreman

ldrjay said:


> Damn I saw that boat n wonder who it was! We got some rock bass thats it. Harbor.


Ha yea my buddy was like "are those buddies of your up there?" I said maybe but I was trying to stay clear of the pier and be nice. The harbor was empty that night not even bait. We went outside of the harbor but the lake was still stirred up and I wasn't taking a 17ft Lund with a 9.9 Johnson in the dark with random swells and two greenhorns out of the harbor.


----------



## ldrjay

Lol yea gotta watch at night. I take my 16 ft out when I know whats going on. Plus I dont push it to far from shore at night. Right condition I go out farther at night but not often.


----------



## Cntrpn

Went out tonight and ended up with 2nice eyes. Got them right at dark on a hj14 clown. Then it died???? Not even a bite on the catfish rig. O well at least I broke the one a night curse!!!


----------



## HappySnag

Cntrpn said:


> Went out tonight and ended up with 2nice eyes. Got them right at dark on a hj14 clown. Then it died???? Not even a bite on the catfish rig. O well at least I broke the one a night curse!!!


lot off good information for night bite,you can look at the dates when it was hapening,it will be simular dates only few weeks up or down.


----------



## Skippy

Sure wish you guys that shore fish that big lake at night lots of luck. I believe it mite be a little while yet but one never knows. Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## midoh39

Skippy said:


> Sure wish you guys that shore fish that big lake at night lots of luck. I believe it mite be a little while yet but one never knows. Stay safe and good luck.


Some fish are being caught, got a couple this week! Not the big girls yet but solid 18-24” fish


----------



## HappySnag

midoh39 said:


> Some fish are being caught, got a couple this week! Not the big girls yet but solid 18-24” fish


i fished off the rocks sunday E.72 from 5pm to 10pm,no eyes for me,few guys got same catfish,
north strong wind waves 3' les,visibility 1',2 boats troling.


----------



## HappySnag

i fished of cleveland rocks last night,got 2 eyes on P10 blue haring,visibility 1',waves 2' less 6pm to 11pm.


----------



## SQUIRE

Hello, I'm a boat fisherman, never fished off the rocks or piers. Looking for some general info on techniques and lures. Not looking for locations just how most of you go about it . Thanks in advance ,good fishing all.


----------



## EYELANDER75

HappySnag said:


> i fished of cleveland rocks last night,got 2 eyes on P10 blue haring,visibility 1',waves 2' less 6pm to 11pm.


Hey you fished my rock yet steve?


----------



## EYELANDER75

EYELANDER75 said:


> Hey you fished my rock yet steve?


You try any of that bunch of lures I gave you last year? Any luck on them?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

SQUIRE said:


> Hello, I'm a boat fisherman, never fished off the rocks or piers. Looking for some general info on techniques and lures. Not looking for locations just how most of you go about it . Thanks in advance ,good fishing all.


Mainly jerk baits. HJ12’s and 14’s and Perfect 10’s. Few guys are using swim baits and twister tails and even fewer are fishing live chubs. Find the shad and you’ll find the walleye.


----------



## hailtothethief

Anybody cast shad for walleye? Got a few last night. Gonna salt them


----------



## SQUIRE

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Mainly jerk baits. HJ12’s and 14’s and Perfect 10’s. Few guys are using swim baits and twister tails and even fewer are fishing live chubs. Find the shad and you’ll find the walleye.


Thanks Mike , I'll give them a try. Good luck


----------



## HappySnag

EYELANDER75 said:


> Hey you fished my rock yet steve?


i did never produce for me this year,tuesday few guys fish there they puled 8 eyes,that day all wall was producing fish.best lure for me now is HJ#14 black/silver.
i was out last night got 1 eye and seen 10 eyes come out of 72.
5 boats were grining the rocks where we fish 50' runing the boat's and some bords were 20' from rocks.when they pass no more bite ,they have to wait 60 minutes to get more bite 30 people fishing that spot.


----------



## HappySnag

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 281491
> 
> 
> Anybody cast shad for walleye? Got a few last night. Gonna salt them


make casting harnes with 2 hooks,or tie them up like salt water troling bait.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland rocks
last night i got 3 eyes,HJ#14 blak/silver P10 blue haring,i see 15 eyes come out.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland rocks
last night i got 1 eyes,HJ#14 black silver,100 cars 3 eyes and 1 steelie come out.it was tuf fishing.


----------



## KTkiff

Same at Wildwood. I didn’t see much going on.


----------



## CANEYEGO

Weds 11/8 fished the East wall of E55 from 430 till 1030. Only saw 5 or 6 fish landed, biggest 4-5 lbs. Best lure was p10 Pink Lemonade. Dude walked thru, said they got a few on North wall. Bite shut down by 7 ish. Tight Lines...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

HappySnag said:


> i did never produce for me this year,tuesday few guys fish there they puled 8 eyes,that day all wall was producing fish.best lure for me now is HJ#14 black/silver.
> i was out last night got 1 eye and seen 10 eyes come out of 72.
> 5 boats were grining the rocks where we fish 50' runing the boat's and some bords were 20' from rocks.when they pass no more bite ,they have to wait 60 minutes to get more bite 30 people fishing that spot.


that's when a 1oz erie dearie comes in handy


----------



## HappySnag

TRIPLE-J said:


> that's when a 1oz erie dearie comes in handy


last night edgewater 50 people 2 steelie no eyes.


----------



## BFG

Son and I fished Mazuriks for 2.5 hours Sunday evening. Nothing to show for it. Conditions were about perfect, but perhaps that was the problem. Only a handful of other anglers, and most came and went. Same for several boats.


----------



## KPI

Question what technique reeling wise have you guys found best got one last night it was a twitch then sit then twitch sit and then bang could not duplicate it to catch a limit what do most people think is the best technique off the shore just trying different retrieval thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Crude

Always liked slow and steady maybe some pauses... as it gets colder even slooowwer...


----------



## eyecatchum2

Fished Lakeside last night (11/12) from 5-10:30. Water stained but not too bad, no baitfish visible. About 20-25 guys there, I caught 1st eye of the night at 8:00 and lost another one around 9:30, both on blue/silver rattle trap (slow&low) since no one had caught any on HJs or P19's. Only saw 2 others caught.


----------



## Paul Frick

Anyone doing any good off the Edgewater pier or rocks in that area?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

KPI said:


> Question what technique reeling wise have you guys found best got one last night it was a twitch then sit then twitch sit and then bang could not duplicate it to catch a limit what do most people think is the best technique off the shore just trying different retrieval thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For one, don’t get frustrated for not catching a limit. Guys are having trouble just catching out on boats let alone shore. I prefer to have my jerk baits to be able to suspend. A lot of times that’s when they smash them but try everything. Especially right now when things are tough.


----------



## Flathead76

The key is getting your baits to suspend. Most of the strikes happen on the pause.


----------



## Jim Stedke

You want to give the fish the best advantage you can, to center up on your lure. The retrieve speed varies from lure to lure. You want the lure to give you the most possible throb on your rod tip. Slow yes but the more the lure bounces your rod tip, the more vibration it gives off, and the easier it is for the fish to locate it. I've seen guys crank so slow that the lure can't wobble at all. It's got to be just wallowing down there. And yea, they'll catch, but the fish has to be hitting the profile of the lure. A study retrieve at the perfect speed will out fish that painfully slow retrieve most nights. And if you hit a good night, with numbers of fish, and there's a competitive bite, your in for a real treat.


----------



## Gottagofishn

The "Rainy night bite jerks limit" thread in the central Ohio forum talks in depth on how to tune and fish a suspending bait. There are some legends on here that live by the pause on a tuned bait in cold water.


----------



## odell daniel

I've caught 40 to 50 eyes this year on jerkbaits, I'd say 90% of them came on the pause, a couple I was talking on the phone, just standing there. This past week I noticed the fish were moving slower, The water really cooled, the pause is really important now.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Water temps are below 50 now (that's were I start calling it cold), and I've told the story before about Scott Stecher's dad being on the boat in late Dec. off Kelley's when the first bite of the day seemed like a big fish, so we stopped the boat to let Jack work the fish. It was quiet and as the boat slowed the rods come straight up, and the baits were dead stop in the water. We noticed a second rod went bent over, were a fish had grappled the lure and run off with it hooking itself. Then another and another until all but 1 rod was hooked up (5/6). I know that a pause wil cause a following fish to attack the lure. (Or perhaps it's a second fish streeking in to steel the prey). Whatever the case a pause can be very effective especially in cold water. 

I didn't mean to imply that a study retrieve is the only way to catch one. But when we're trolling and catching in cold water pauses only come on stalled lures. And at times that works too. So I guess if what you're doing is not producing, try something different.


----------



## CarolinaKid

odell daniel said:


> I've caught 40 to 50 eyes this year on jerkbaits, I'd say 90% of them came on the pause, a couple I was talking on the phone, just standing there. This past week I noticed the fish were moving slower, The water really cooled, the pause is really important now.


I use lead tape in the back-middle of the lure to slow the rise...make sure lure doesn't sink or tilt drastically...many of my walleye/saugeye strikes off the rocks come at the pause right at my feet before i pull the lure out of the water. Some of those Columbus area guys count to 30 between twitches for the saugeyes once the water gets really cold lol


----------



## AtticaFish

I've watched the Central OH threads about the saugeye as well and have always been jealous of their big bite nights. In my own personal experience...... the long pauses do not work out for me on Erie or other big reservoirs up North. Maybe the difference is the water currents (or lack there of) in the areas i fish? Maybe i just don't have the patience. 

Seem to get majority of my bites just on speed changes. Reel steady for 6 or 8 turns, then slow down to half the speed for 2 or 3 turns, maybe throw in a twitch, then back up to normal speed. Only quick pauses or twitches, then back at it. Keep changing it up throughout the retrieve. Anyway you do it, you just have to put in the time and pay your dues IMO. Honestly, i get skunked more times than i catch.


----------



## fryerman

AtticaFish said:


> I've watched the Central OH threads about the saugeye as well and have always been jealous of their big bite nights. In my own personal experience...... the long pauses do not work out for me on Erie or other big reservoirs up North. Maybe the difference is the water currents (or lack there of) in the areas i fish? Maybe i just don't have the patience.
> 
> Seem to get majority of my bites just on speed changes. Reel steady for 6 or 8 turns, then slow down to half the speed for 2 or 3 turns, maybe throw in a twitch, then back up to normal speed. Only quick pauses or twitches, then back at it. Keep changing it up throughout the retrieve. Anyway you do it, you just have to put in the time and pay your dues IMO. Honestly, i get skunked more times than i catch.


spot on attica,my experiences too.sometimes go 2.3.4 or more outings until 1 night with a pullback.most ive ever took home in 1 night is 4.


----------



## AtticaFish

fryerman said:


> spot on attica,my experiences too.sometimes go 2.3.4 or more outings until 1 night with a pullback.most ive ever took home in 1 night is 4.


Glad i'm not the only one! haha!


----------



## ldrjay

CarolinaKid said:


> I use lead tape in the back-middle of the lure to slow the rise...make sure lure doesn't sink or tilt drastically...many of my walleye/saugeye strikes off the rocks come at the pause right at my feet before i pull the lure out of the water. Some of those Columbus area guys count to 30 between twitches for the saugeyes once the water gets really cold lol


Is there anywhere around with the lead tape or is it a online order?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaniac

ldrjay said:


> Is there anywhere around with the lead tape or is it a online order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Basspro has the suspend strips.


----------



## ldrjay

bassmaniac said:


> Basspro has the suspend strips.


Yea I figured online. I can get stuff on rapala site as well. Was gonna play with some tonight if I could get it now. I'll order some.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

ldrjay said:


> Yea I figured online. I can get stuff on rapala site as well. Was gonna play with some tonight if I could get it now. I'll order some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


i do not use tape.i prefer defrent size O rings,dual snap and treble hooks.
i tune them in bucket with dual snap on front lure,make neutral,slow rise,slow drop,put them in defrent box.when you come to water cast 2 times and check what the lure is doing,if is rising just ad dual snap on the hook rings.
order ring plaiers and dual snap size 1,2,3.4 they have defrent weight.


----------



## dcool

You can order lead wire at Cabelas. That is what I use to tune all my suspending baits.


----------



## joekacz

ldrjay said:


> Is there anywhere around with the lead tape or is it a online order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Jay,You can buy lead tape at Golf Galaxy in Fairlawn or North Olmstead or even at Dick's in their golf dept.It comes 1/2" X 75".Cut the length then cut the width you need.I would think it's the same stuff.Maybe add a little crazy glue once you find the weight you need.I would call first to make sure they still have it in stock.


----------



## ldrjay

joekacz said:


> Jay,You can buy lead tape at Golf Galaxy in Fairlawn or North Olmstead or even at Dick's in their golf dept.It comes 1/2" X 75".Cut the length then cut the width you need.I would think it's the same stuff.Maybe add a little crazy glue once you find the weight you need.I would call first to make sure they still have it in stock.


Thanks! That would be the kind of ideas I like best. I may have a couple other uses for the tape too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Stedke

Golfers use it, so pro shop or golf shops would be a good place to look.


----------



## ezbite

just use solder wrapped around the hook shank.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

ldrjay said:


> Is there anywhere around with the lead tape or is it a online order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dicks in the golf department. I had to swallow my pride just to walk in that place tho


----------



## ldrjay

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Dicks in the golf department. I had to swallow my pride just to walk in that place tho


I hear ya I havent set foot in one since their stupidity.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521

Got one at Edgewater last night from 6-10pm on silver/blue P10 with the orange belly. It was a slow night, only saw one other walleye caught. 

It's been slow the last few times I've been out. Where are all the fish?? With the population being as big as it is right now, I would have thought it would be on fire. And I don't think people are staying quiet just because of the Brawl. I've been out there a lot and there's only been a couple nights that it's been awesome in Cleveland this fall (Edgewater, 55th, 72nd). Maybe too many shad to compete with, who knows. Haven't seen a single shiner yet though.


----------



## ldrjay

RStock521 said:


> Got one at Edgewater last night from 6-10pm on silver/blue P10 with the orange belly. It was a slow night, only saw one other walleye caught.
> 
> It's been slow the last few times I've been out. Where are all the fish?? With the population being as big as it is right now, I would have thought it would be on fire. And I don't think people are staying quiet just because of the Brawl. I've been out there a lot and there's only been a couple nights that it's been awesome in Cleveland this fall (Edgewater, 55th, 72nd). Maybe too many shad to compete with, who knows. Haven't seen a single shiner yet though.


I've seen lots of shiners and shad. I dont think anyone is knocking then dead. According to my Facebook memories my luck should start turning this week or next. Lol well I hope anyways.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BFG

RStock521 said:


> Got one at Edgewater last night from 6-10pm on silver/blue P10 with the orange belly. It was a slow night, only saw one other walleye caught.
> 
> It's been slow the last few times I've been out. Where are all the fish?? With the population being as big as it is right now, I would have thought it would be on fire. And I don't think people are staying quiet just because of the Brawl. I've been out there a lot and there's only been a couple nights that it's been awesome in Cleveland this fall (Edgewater, 55th, 72nd). Maybe too many shad to compete with, who knows. Haven't seen a single shiner yet though.


I don't think you are alone. I see a few posting they are doing well, but on the nights I have fished, I have yet to see a walleye landed over the 13 hours spent on several different piers and breakwalls. Perhaps the little warm up coming this weekend will help our cause. 

And yes..there are plenty of guys and gals catching big fish, just look at the Fall Brawl FB page.


----------



## Osmerus

I can second that it has been slow casting off the walls the past two weeks. The fishing was better before we had all those big winds the past couple weeks. We got plenty of time yet, hopefully the shore fishing picks up soon. Gona try again this evening, just gota keep at it.


----------



## Hdwrench

Lotta boats off Cleveland tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatchum2

My best nights have been from Thanksgiving to ice up. Running out of time for the Brawl, but still time to catch them.


----------



## stampman60

Last year you could keep 10 fish. Huron 9 fish 63 lbs. between 6 and 8:30. Stayed till morning for that 10th fish and never caught it. date dec. 13


----------



## RStock521

stampman60 said:


> *Last year you could keep 10 fish. *Huron 9 fish 63 lbs. between 6 and 8:30. Stayed till morning for that 10th fish and never caught it. date dec. 13


 Hu? Some special limit we don't know about?


----------



## ErieEye

Myself and some buddies are hoping to try the lakeside/marblehead area Friday evening. I was curious how the waters looking. Is it mud or do we have some clarity? Haven't been up in several weeks not sure what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## Matt63

stampman60 said:


> Last year you could keep 10 fish. Huron 9 fish 63 lbs. between 6 and 8:30. Stayed till morning for that 10th fish and never caught it. date dec. 13


What the hell are u saying


----------



## Jim Stedke

Years ago the limit was 10. That's what he's talking about.


----------



## ohioboy

Was at Lakeside Tuesday night and water clarity was good but fish not so much. Hopefully they turn on for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye

Jim Stedke said:


> Years ago the limit was 10. That's what he's talking about.


He said last year. The 10 fish limit was 20 years ago. LOL 
Maybe he was with a buddy. Only he knows. lol


----------



## Jim Stedke

This thread exemplifies what I said about night fishing in the thread earlier. Multiple trips are required if you want to be experience a good outing. But when you hit it right it can be awesome. On my best night, my brother John, got 7 fish on 7 consecutive casts that were all over 7#s. 

On the way home I asked him how much he'd be willing to pay for a trip like that if it were guanteed to be that good? After a pause he said, wow, that's kinda scary.


----------



## Gringo Loco

Jim Stedke said:


> This thread exemplifies what I said about night fishing in the thread earlier. Multiple trips are required if you want to be experience a good outing. But when you hit it right it can be awesome. On my best night, my brother John, got 7 fish on 7 consecutive casts that were all over 7#s.
> 
> On the way home I asked him how much he'd be willing to pay for a trip like that if it were guanteed to be that good? After a pause he said, wow, that's kinda scary.


Jim you guys are a lot tougher than I am. I wouldn't stand out there in the cold at night if I was guaranteed a 15 pounder. It is interesting reading though.


----------



## Jim Stedke

That night was not cold in fact it was darn near balmy. It was also 30 or so years ago.


----------



## pkent

headed up to the big pond friday morning,coming home sunday.going to put some time in fishing at night from the bank. some years I never catch a fish and some years we do real good. I think this is going to be a good weekend to be out. coldest night of the fall


----------



## Bitz

I fished from 630pm to 130am friday night between catawba and lakeside. 7 hrs and nothing to show for it. Saw about 5 fish caught. Water seemed fine, but very little if any baitfish, maybe the full moon had em scattered? Anyway, like Jim and others have said you have to put in the time. When it's good, it's so worth it.


----------



## ldrjay

Bitz said:


> I fished from 630pm to 130am friday night between catawba and lakeside. 7 hrs and nothing to show for it. Saw about 5 fish caught. Water seemed fine, but very little if any baitfish, maybe the full moon had em scattered? Anyway, like Jim and others have said you have to put in the time. When it's good, it's so worth it.


Look this year is different. The amount of time to fish ratio is wayy off for everyone. Even my first years werent this bad. I want this dam brawl done with. It's like a monkey on the back. I dont even care about it anymore. Maybe then guys will act somewhat normal again. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stampman60

Been out of town to reply to my 9 fish I caught. To clear up. dec. 13 1998 off the slanted wall at huron. Maybe some of you haven't been around that long. (" last year you were aloud 10 fish" )


----------



## Kyle Martin

trapperjon said:


> Blue and chrome 1/2Oz trapz was all that's was needed. Huron wall.


My absolute favorite lure is the lipless crankbait... I fished out of cranberry from about 1130P to 8 or 9 A, only marked a few fish in by the shore so we decided to head deeper and found a ton of nice marks at 37-40 fow. There was only one problem being that they didn’t want anything we trolled or threw at them I even tried 3 different lipless with no interest what so ever. I am new to fishing Erie but I really enjoy it. I welcome any and all advice I can get because I don’t have a whole lot of luck in a boat and have never hooked into one from shore. I have a pretty decent collection of smithwicks but I don’t get bites. I pretty much just cast and retrieve as slow as I can go with maybe a flick or two of my wrist occasionally


----------



## ldrjay

Kyle Martin said:


> My absolute favorite lure is the lipless crankbait... I fished out of cranberry from about 1130P to 8 or 9 A, only marked a few fish in by the shore so we decided to head deeper and found a ton of nice marks at 37-40 fow. There was only one problem being that they didn’t want anything we trolled or threw at them I even tried 3 different lipless with no interest what so ever. I am new to fishing Erie but I really enjoy it. I welcome any and all advice I can get because I don’t have a whole lot of luck in a boat and have never hooked into one from shore. I have a pretty decent collection of smithwicks but I don’t get bites. I pretty much just cast and retrieve as slow as I can go with maybe a flick or two of my wrist occasionally


Casting Just keep varying speed. Slow isnt always the answer. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Martin

ldrjay said:


> Casting Just keep varying speed. Slow isnt always the answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is what I was told to do but I am heading back up here shortly and I will try to change it up periodically 
Thanks


----------

